# Ruminations, Philosophy, and Workshop Antics..........



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*My antic plans for the weekend........*

I am into "shop antics" this weekend, or at least I think thats what Mike Stefang from Norway would call it. One of Mike's comments gave me that part of the title for this series.

I decided I was not going to use my TS (nearly 20 year old Delta contractor's saw) any more until I fixed the on-off switch and position. You can't find it half the time, and to look, puts your face in front of the blade. Bad deal. So I have pretty well designed my new switch…......you really didn't think I would buy one, DID YOU…......

Had to make the cord from the switch to the power source longer in any case, and it needed a new plug. Put in a 12 gauge cord since I doubled the length of the old 14 gauge cord. I will have increase the segment from the switch to the motor a little bit tomorrow. Sometime in November, hope to rewire it for 220.

Anytime we mention wiring, safety has to be addressed. For those of you not conversant with wiring, consult an electrician, or a knowledgeable friend for help. There are a lot of ways to screw up, destroy your equipment, burn down your house, or endanger your loved ones. As I have noted before, I have been doing this for many decades, and have the background to understand what I am doing. And I always follow the code.
So please be careful.

But aside from putting in longer cords, my switch is only going to involve mechanics, no electricity…...so read on….......

So back to the switch. I looked at a lot of switches from retailers, and also mods from other users. I don't like hunting for the on switch, let alone the off switch. I wanted a switch I could hit with my thigh or hand without hardly looking, and turn on without searching. Nothing out there seemed right. I needed a push-pull action. That's a toggle effect. And this saw came with a toggle switch. So, why not figure out a way to use the original switch? You know, it might be a CHEAP solution…....

So I think I have it designed. In Sketchup no less…..needs a little work on the visuals.

So I am going to try it. Use the old switch. Throw down the gauntlet. Basically free.

I am going to make a first class switch for my Delta Contractor's Saw out of scrap…...........

Boy am I going to be red-faced if this fails…..................it will then become another one of my workshop antics…......(-:

More tomorrow…................................................


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *My antic plans for the weekend........*
> 
> I am into "shop antics" this weekend, or at least I think thats what Mike Stefang from Norway would call it. One of Mike's comments gave me that part of the title for this series.
> 
> ...


I don't need anything like this myself, but it will be fun seeing how you do it. Good luck on your quest (or antic?).


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *My antic plans for the weekend........*
> 
> I am into "shop antics" this weekend, or at least I think thats what Mike Stefang from Norway would call it. One of Mike's comments gave me that part of the title for this series.
> 
> ...


Do you want close ups of how I attached the left side switch on my BT? My switch has been moved to the far left side of the rails by the sliding miter table. I LOVE where that is, VERY easy for me to get to..

I know the exact idea won't work for non T slotted rails, but at least you can see what I used for brackets and boxes…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *My antic plans for the weekend........*
> 
> I am into "shop antics" this weekend, or at least I think thats what Mike Stefang from Norway would call it. One of Mike's comments gave me that part of the title for this series.
> 
> ...


David,

More info the better. Have made the attachment to the Vega rails, but still have to do the switch tomorrow. Send it on…..................did you notice the double we had on drfixit…....I referred him to your website re the separator as you were saying the same thing….......HALLOWEEN…...for sure…..........

Yes, I want close ups….......


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Running late, but the switch mechanics look good......I hope*

Lots of thing goin' on Saturday…....exercise, lunch with my true love, errands….....

Well I lengthened the cord from the motor to the switch, got the mount figured out to the Vega Fence…....even made it adjustable. Had to revamp some materials usage, some of the aluminum tubing I had was bent. Switched to dowels, thats OK, use aluminum bearings. Please understand, I am making this from scrap and the junk box….....that's one of the premises….make a first class switch mechanism with no purchases. Doing OK, just a little slow. So tomorrow….hopefully will be able to produce some pictures….....I know that is important to LJ's…...words are a little tough…..especially my words…....so pictures…........


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Running late, but the switch mechanics look good......I hope*
> 
> Lots of thing goin' on Saturday…....exercise, lunch with my true love, errands….....
> 
> Well I lengthened the cord from the motor to the switch, got the mount figured out to the Vega Fence…....even made it adjustable. Had to revamp some materials usage, some of the aluminum tubing I had was bent. Switched to dowels, thats OK, use aluminum bearings. Please understand, I am making this from scrap and the junk box….....that's one of the premises….make a first class switch mechanism with no purchases. Doing OK, just a little slow. So tomorrow….hopefully will be able to produce some pictures….....I know that is important to LJ's…...words are a little tough…..especially my words…....so pictures…........


Photos are good


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Running late, but the switch mechanics look good......I hope*
> 
> Lots of thing goin' on Saturday…....exercise, lunch with my true love, errands….....
> 
> Well I lengthened the cord from the motor to the switch, got the mount figured out to the Vega Fence…....even made it adjustable. Had to revamp some materials usage, some of the aluminum tubing I had was bent. Switched to dowels, thats OK, use aluminum bearings. Please understand, I am making this from scrap and the junk box….....that's one of the premises….make a first class switch mechanism with no purchases. Doing OK, just a little slow. So tomorrow….hopefully will be able to produce some pictures….....I know that is important to LJ's…...words are a little tough…..especially my words…....so pictures…........


You know, I am not sure if I should be impressed, or frightened that you are making a switch… But I am gonna watch the progress of this one…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Nearly done with the table saw switch..........*

I am nearly done with building my table saw switch mechanism using the original toggle switch. CHEAP, fun, and interesting. My rules are…. no new purchases allowed. Scrap box and odds-and-ends. Not done enough for pictures, lost a lot of time today for a variety of reasons, but did get some of the Sketchup stuff done, and got the mechanism to the point that a couple of hours will have it on the saw. The concept has been established in wood and a tiny bit of metal and works well. Mind you, this is just mechanics, not electricity. I am using the original toggle switch for the electrical part.

I will be posting Sketchup plans, photos etc.

So why do I do this silly stuff? Got it from my Dad. Great excuse. Bet a bunch of you out there have used that one….............

For instance:

My dad bought a new wringer washing machine, so he retrieved the motor from the old wringer washer. That was a long time ago, while I was in grade school. He used the motor to power a grinder, belt driven, for knives, axes, etc. Then he made it into an electric lawn mower with a wooden chassis that he built with hand tools, painted that chassis green. I used that to mow the lawn for about 5 years while growing up. Finally he bought a gas mower, so he made the lawn mower into a scrubbing machine for the floors at the department store he worked in. He found a better method for floor scrubbing, namely he and I using a sprayed on strong soap solution and mops, very effiecient, and I made some money. So the motor became a grinder again, that my brother used for about 20 or more years. That motor should be gold plated and immortalized…............... I think it had a 40 to 50 year life time of usefulness.

Nothing like old motors…......

So my toggle switch is soon to be encapsulated in wood, some aluminum tubing bearings for the dowel that moves the toggle (with a washer as a bearing surface), attached to my saw with some angle iron, oak, and plywood…...all, and I mean all, is from left overs and scrap…....CHEAP…...................................as long as you don't count my time, most of it spent in design…......

.......well, just one picture…...... Aren't pictures wonderful? Yeh, I like them too….......you can understand most anything you want to from pictures…....and a lot of things you don't want to understand too…......

This is the original toggle switch handle, now controlled by a dowel with a washer bearing. It is screwed with tiny screws to the dowel. There is a shallow hole in the dowel. The washer is inset into the dowel with a shallow depression created by a Forstner bit. Note the aluminum bearings. Still have some work to do with them. Actually, that is most of the work left. The mount to the saw is finished.










........tomorrow…..............and more pics!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Nearly done with the table saw switch..........*
> 
> I am nearly done with building my table saw switch mechanism using the original toggle switch. CHEAP, fun, and interesting. My rules are…. no new purchases allowed. Scrap box and odds-and-ends. Not done enough for pictures, lost a lot of time today for a variety of reasons, but did get some of the Sketchup stuff done, and got the mechanism to the point that a couple of hours will have it on the saw. The concept has been established in wood and a tiny bit of metal and works well. Mind you, this is just mechanics, not electricity. I am using the original toggle switch for the electrical part.
> 
> ...


interesting


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Nearly done with the table saw switch..........*
> 
> I am nearly done with building my table saw switch mechanism using the original toggle switch. CHEAP, fun, and interesting. My rules are…. no new purchases allowed. Scrap box and odds-and-ends. Not done enough for pictures, lost a lot of time today for a variety of reasons, but did get some of the Sketchup stuff done, and got the mechanism to the point that a couple of hours will have it on the saw. The concept has been established in wood and a tiny bit of metal and works well. Mind you, this is just mechanics, not electricity. I am using the original toggle switch for the electrical part.
> 
> ...


a1Jim:

You are the fastest out of the starting gates, I can always depend on you for a comment, and it is appreciated. Have a good evening. I think this thing is going to work well. Don't know if anyone else will want to do it, but I will post the plans….....


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Nearly done with the table saw switch..........*
> 
> I am nearly done with building my table saw switch mechanism using the original toggle switch. CHEAP, fun, and interesting. My rules are…. no new purchases allowed. Scrap box and odds-and-ends. Not done enough for pictures, lost a lot of time today for a variety of reasons, but did get some of the Sketchup stuff done, and got the mechanism to the point that a couple of hours will have it on the saw. The concept has been established in wood and a tiny bit of metal and works well. Mind you, this is just mechanics, not electricity. I am using the original toggle switch for the electrical part.
> 
> ...


You are such a tease with that one picture Jim!

I really enjoyed the story about the wringer washer motor. When I grew up my father, a businessman, bless him, didn't have a clue about any kind of craft at all. On the other hand the folks on my mother's side of the family were very handy indeed, several of them being high precision machinists and darned good woodworkers when that was called for too. I more or less followed my father's trajectory, but did do quite a bit of DIY after being married. I didn't forget my craftsmen genes though, so I took up woodworking after retirement and I am having fun, but it doesn't come easy for me. It's a wonderful thing when children's parents are handy and can show them that they can make a lot of stuff and solve problems on their own. This carrys over into just about everything they will do in life, so it's a wonderful gift for parents to pass along. It seems you got that from your father.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Nearly done with the table saw switch..........*
> 
> I am nearly done with building my table saw switch mechanism using the original toggle switch. CHEAP, fun, and interesting. My rules are…. no new purchases allowed. Scrap box and odds-and-ends. Not done enough for pictures, lost a lot of time today for a variety of reasons, but did get some of the Sketchup stuff done, and got the mechanism to the point that a couple of hours will have it on the saw. The concept has been established in wood and a tiny bit of metal and works well. Mind you, this is just mechanics, not electricity. I am using the original toggle switch for the electrical part.
> 
> ...


Mike:
I have to admit that I will probably enjoy tinkering around with the shop toys as much as making "projects" in this hobby. My grandfather on my father's side made money in the depression remodeling houses while living in them and reselling them. He owned a small saw mill, and a small coal mine over the years. Never wealthy, but died with money in his pocket at age 87.

Making wood working my main hobby has a lot of advantages…...it expands my opportunities for tinkering, allows me to continue doing computer stuff with a new focus, and increases the legitimacy of my hold on the back half of the garage…..although my wife is slowly clearing out the triangular shaped storage area behind it, and laying claim to it. Close call there…............


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*A little progress on the table saw switch*

Work has been interfering with my life again….rats. Got enuf time in the shop today to finish the bearings on the switch. They provide the sliding surface for the dowel that flips the switch.

The bearings, and stops now eliminate unwanted rotation, over depression, or over extension of the switch. Meaning, it you can't push it in too far, pull it out too far or somehow turn it…....all to avoid stressing the toggle switch. So just a little bit of plywood, the actual face that you actuate ( a 6" by 4" face ) which has to be actuated by hand or thigh, and then I am done. Really close.

Tomorrow is a lost day, work will consume it…....so to Friday…........

Darn, isn't work to blame for all the opportunities missed, people not met, projects not finished, life not fulfilled…......

But it supports the hobby…...........


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A little progress on the table saw switch*
> 
> Work has been interfering with my life again….rats. Got enuf time in the shop today to finish the bearings on the switch. They provide the sliding surface for the dowel that flips the switch.
> 
> ...


I will be interesting to see the results. My electrical dreams include a foot switch for my scrollsaw. I haven't really looked for one yet, but if I can remember it I will now.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *A little progress on the table saw switch*
> 
> Work has been interfering with my life again….rats. Got enuf time in the shop today to finish the bearings on the switch. They provide the sliding surface for the dowel that flips the switch.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing the finished product.

And I couldn't agree more in the way work seems to keep getting in the way !


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A little progress on the table saw switch*
> 
> Work has been interfering with my life again….rats. Got enuf time in the shop today to finish the bearings on the switch. They provide the sliding surface for the dowel that flips the switch.
> 
> ...


Sounds like quality time, well spent (the table saw-not the job!).

After playing with the router table, a bit, I quickly figured out why remote switches are good things for those, too.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A little progress on the table saw switch*
> 
> Work has been interfering with my life again….rats. Got enuf time in the shop today to finish the bearings on the switch. They provide the sliding surface for the dowel that flips the switch.
> 
> ...


Darn that need to pay the bills!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A little progress on the table saw switch*
> 
> Work has been interfering with my life again….rats. Got enuf time in the shop today to finish the bearings on the switch. They provide the sliding surface for the dowel that flips the switch.
> 
> ...


Work:
My choices re work are to quit generating bills, then I wouldn't have to work. Somehow, that just doesn't sound like a good option. Or I could quit generating work, then I wouldn't have any bills to pay, cause I couldn't buy anything. Isn't that double think?

I think it is all about bills, not work…....................

Mike:
I used to use a foot switch for my push-to-talk on ham radio, but I haven't seen them around in years. Sounds like an internet search to me.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A little progress on the table saw switch*
> 
> Work has been interfering with my life again….rats. Got enuf time in the shop today to finish the bearings on the switch. They provide the sliding surface for the dowel that flips the switch.
> 
> ...


I used to use a foot switch for my push-to-talk on ham radio, but I haven't seen them around in years. Sounds like an internet search to me.

Pretty easy.

ANY "momentary contact" switch (of high enough amperage capacity) will work. Think … car horn button (aftermarket, from auto parts stores), then screw it into a ramped wedge of a box.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A little progress on the table saw switch*
> 
> Work has been interfering with my life again….rats. Got enuf time in the shop today to finish the bearings on the switch. They provide the sliding surface for the dowel that flips the switch.
> 
> ...


Actually, built a foot switch out of wood for a keyboard sustain pedal just like you describe Neal, I forgot about that. Still have it.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*THE SWITCH - functionally complete, outstanding performance*

DELTA CONTRACTOR SAW ON-OFF SWITCH REPLACEMENT - PRECISION SCRAPBOX REPLACEMENT

PURPOSE: 
Replace my current table saw (TS) switch with a safer, more convenient switch mechanism.

BACKGROUND: 
My saw has (had) the stock toggle switch mounted on the cabinet that was hard to find, occasionally required a look, right behing the saw blade, and definitely dangerous. I almost bought a couple of switches I saw at Rockler, Woodcraft, etc on the internet. But they didn't grab me. They all seemed to appear less robust than what I wanted, and less versatile. In my searches for switches…...... people kept writing about, and making, switches that could be turned off more readily. Nobody talked about turning the saw on much. All the easy turn off solutions seemed less than robust, and occasionally raised my eyebrow, but I bet they all worked pretty well. So I was looking at spending money on a switch that was a little clumsy to turn on, and that I would most likely have to modify, to make a facile turn off.

So I procrastinated.

And as I was finishing my bench top downdraft table, and thinking about that dangerous and irksome toggle switch, I realized what I wanted was an easy turn on and turn off switch with a push-pull action. And the immediate next idea was that, well, that's a toggle effect. So I thought about that toggle switch that is on the saw. And I said to myself, I bet I can make a mechanism that uses the toggle switch.

And then I saw it in my brain, the general idea, I had it pictured. So I started designing on Sketchup, and simultaneously posted in my first part of this series:

"So I am going to try it. Use the old switch. Throw down the gauntlet. Basically free.
I am going to make a first class switch for my Delta Contractor's Saw out of scrap……........
Boy am I going to be red-faced if this fails……...............it will then become another one of my workshop antics……...(-:"

Well I am riding high, the switch is now in use, needs some finish, a couple of sawdust control side boards, but it is functional……….and it is exactly what I wanted.

METHODS:
As noted above, I used the original toggle switch, and only junk box and scrap materials. Screws and such I of course have in abundance. I did not make a single purchase. I may use some new red paint on it but I am straying away from that thought.

See Part #1 of this series for electrical modifications, confined to lengthening cords, and replacing the plug.

MATERIALS:
All scrap and left overs:

Scrap oak and birch ply, ½" and ¾"
1 foot or less of 1" OD aluminum tubing
1 foor or less of 7/8" hardwood dowel
Miscellaneous screws, both wood and machine.
A couple of ¼" carriage bolts, wing nuts, and washers.
A piece of ¾" salvage baseboard solid oak… ¾" ply would be fine
A washer with a hole just slightly larger than the toggle switch handle top.
A piece of angle iron, that I hacksawed to length, and then drilled holes in.

That's it. Out of pocket money … none.

TOOLS:
Crosscut saw, I used my radial arm saw.
Band saw.
Drill press.
Hack saw.
And the usual menagerie of hand tools, power drills, drivers, sanders, etc.

DESIGN:
Ok, here I am going to waffle. I will describe how I did it, but no Sketchup pictures, unless someone else wants to build it too. More about that later.

I designed most of this in Sketchup, with plenty of small mods as I went along. Measurements were difficult and had to be precise. It's a mechanical device, not a piece of furniture.

FUNCTION AS INTENDED:
Robust, abuse withstanding: both the mechanism and the mounting sytem
Short crisp throw
Audible feedback
Pull to start the saw, a defined and deliberate motion required, for safety.
Push to stop the saw, with a surface that can be leg actuated, with tactile feedback, and short throw. Must be able to actuate from the usual sawing stance to the left of the blade, or straight on as with a sled.

FUNCTIONAL DESIGN:
The switch mechanism is to be a 6" wide by 4" high plate of wood the can be pulled to start the saw, or hit with the thigh or hand to stop, without looking for either function.

FUNCTION AS ACHIEVED:
Exactly as intended.

PICTURES:

NOTE THAT I INTEND TO FINISH THE SWITCH MECHANISM WITH WATCO, AND THE SWITCH PLATE ITSELF WITH PAINT, MOST LIKELY. THERE WILL BE SIDE BOARDS FOR DUST CONTROL TO THE MECHANISM.

This is a perspective of the switch installed on the saw, I do not have the cords routed properly yet:










A view of the mechanism off of the saw, only two wing nuts had to be removed to enable removal. The position of the switch is somewhat adjustable back and forth, but I suspect I will use it at the most rearward position of the mount.










This gives a better view of the mount. Angle iron, machine screws to an oak vertical dadoed into the plywood horizontal with reinforcement.










A view of the off position, note the front switch plate is even with the horizontal piece just above it.










A view of the on position, pulled forward. Total travel is 7/16". It makes a solid "kerchunk" when it moves (-:










Even with only the top board, the plate cannot apply significant rotary movement to the switch because of the top board, and rotary stops on the forward bearing. The forward travel is limited by the piece of aluminum at the end of the dowel, and backward travel (off motion) drives a screw in the dowel into the wood framework only if the force is excessive. Therefore, the switch is protected. This is important since the amount of force that can be applied to the switch plate is much greater than can be applied to the switch handle itself.

THE SWITCH IN USE---------- FABULOUS!!!

This works better than I had hoped. The on function is easy, with a large surface to be pulled forward without any thought of looking, from the bottom ….KERCHUNK. The off function is unbelieveable, just raise my heel and move my knee slightly forward and it is off…...KERCHUNK. Both in my usual off to the side position out of line of the saw blade, or directly behind the blade. It is right there. And no tendency to turn off unintentionally, you only have to raise the heel to bend the knee to hit the switch…..the travel is only 7/16".

After trying it twice, I didn't even think of turning it off with my hand, that would be too much motion.

I don't think any switch I could have bought could hold a candle to it…......I like it a lot.

PLANS AND SKETCHUP

If someone expresses interest here in comments I will make precise plans with measurements and Sketchup views.
This should be an easy weekender to duplicate. The modification for different users will be the mount to the saw, this may require a different size vertical member on the mount, but this would be a no brainer. Very adaptable to any saw, I suspect. But I will only do the work if someone is interested. Don't feel bashful, if you want to do it, just let me know, I like to show off…..........(-:


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *THE SWITCH - functionally complete, outstanding performance*
> 
> DELTA CONTRACTOR SAW ON-OFF SWITCH REPLACEMENT - PRECISION SCRAPBOX REPLACEMENT
> 
> ...


Now that is COOL!

As you were blogging this, I was wondering if there would be a learning curve. Having to think about the placement and actuation of a new device can seriously reduce the reaction time- in an emergency. Good to hear that the operation is completely natural and requires no special thought.


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *THE SWITCH - functionally complete, outstanding performance*
> 
> DELTA CONTRACTOR SAW ON-OFF SWITCH REPLACEMENT - PRECISION SCRAPBOX REPLACEMENT
> 
> ...


Luv it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *THE SWITCH - functionally complete, outstanding performance*
> 
> DELTA CONTRACTOR SAW ON-OFF SWITCH REPLACEMENT - PRECISION SCRAPBOX REPLACEMENT
> 
> ...


cool


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *THE SWITCH - functionally complete, outstanding performance*
> 
> DELTA CONTRACTOR SAW ON-OFF SWITCH REPLACEMENT - PRECISION SCRAPBOX REPLACEMENT
> 
> ...


Exactly my kind of over-engineered!

Magnificent!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *THE SWITCH - functionally complete, outstanding performance*
> 
> DELTA CONTRACTOR SAW ON-OFF SWITCH REPLACEMENT - PRECISION SCRAPBOX REPLACEMENT
> 
> ...


Neil,
Over-engineered it is….to meet exacting standards…......and a silly sense of….... like to fool with tools to get them to do what I need…...

Oh well. Accepted me a long time ago.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *THE SWITCH - functionally complete, outstanding performance*
> 
> DELTA CONTRACTOR SAW ON-OFF SWITCH REPLACEMENT - PRECISION SCRAPBOX REPLACEMENT
> 
> ...


Lew,

The old position of the switch was impossibly dangerous and impractical. Couldn't lose here. But I really lucked out and got the best I could imagine. I am very pleased.

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *THE SWITCH - functionally complete, outstanding performance*
> 
> DELTA CONTRACTOR SAW ON-OFF SWITCH REPLACEMENT - PRECISION SCRAPBOX REPLACEMENT
> 
> ...


well done Jim. An impressive bit of thinking and doing. I love any shop-made gadgets that work efficiently and especially if they improve the safety aspect. You have done both with this project. Strange, but often times I like the gadgets more than the projects we are supposed to be making in our shops.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *THE SWITCH - functionally complete, outstanding performance*
> 
> DELTA CONTRACTOR SAW ON-OFF SWITCH REPLACEMENT - PRECISION SCRAPBOX REPLACEMENT
> 
> ...


Nicely done. Great design.


----------



## LSJ (Mar 22, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *THE SWITCH - functionally complete, outstanding performance*
> 
> DELTA CONTRACTOR SAW ON-OFF SWITCH REPLACEMENT - PRECISION SCRAPBOX REPLACEMENT
> 
> ...


Priceless


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *THE SWITCH - functionally complete, outstanding performance*
> 
> DELTA CONTRACTOR SAW ON-OFF SWITCH REPLACEMENT - PRECISION SCRAPBOX REPLACEMENT
> 
> ...


Great idea and job! I still wonder are you a Rube Goldberg fan???? **


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *THE SWITCH - functionally complete, outstanding performance*
> 
> DELTA CONTRACTOR SAW ON-OFF SWITCH REPLACEMENT - PRECISION SCRAPBOX REPLACEMENT
> 
> ...


Mike and John:

I enjoyed Rube Goldberg years ago, just googled him. I think both my deceased father and I are into solving problems our own way. I quite sure that was where I got the inventive spirit. Although he was a white collar worker, and had no, and I mean no power tools, he would build a new garbage can stand, or a new set of back steps without plans or seemingly even thinking about it….or as noted elsewhere…make an old washing machine motor into a grass mower, with a wooden frame and purchased wheels.

I am into gadgets and challenges…......but really….....truthfully…...someday I will make my first real woodworking hobby project! (-:


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *THE SWITCH - functionally complete, outstanding performance*
> 
> DELTA CONTRACTOR SAW ON-OFF SWITCH REPLACEMENT - PRECISION SCRAPBOX REPLACEMENT
> 
> ...


"but really……..truthfully……someday I will make my first real woodworking hobby project! (-:"

Ummmm:

1) There IS wood involved, and

2) You said it works.

Ergo … woodworking project.

QED


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *THE SWITCH - functionally complete, outstanding performance*
> 
> DELTA CONTRACTOR SAW ON-OFF SWITCH REPLACEMENT - PRECISION SCRAPBOX REPLACEMENT
> 
> ...


I hear you Neil…....you are salve to my soul….................so now I don't have to make reall woodworking projects? (-:


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *THE SWITCH - functionally complete, outstanding performance*
> 
> DELTA CONTRACTOR SAW ON-OFF SWITCH REPLACEMENT - PRECISION SCRAPBOX REPLACEMENT
> 
> ...


very cool


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *THE SWITCH - functionally complete, outstanding performance*
> 
> DELTA CONTRACTOR SAW ON-OFF SWITCH REPLACEMENT - PRECISION SCRAPBOX REPLACEMENT
> 
> ...


*JimDaddyO*
Using this switch today…....turned it off with my thigh, or if I moved around the saw guiding the piece, flick it off without even looking. This has been a great addition to an old saw…....an old friend. Now turning it off and on is safe, and easy. You saw the finished switch post. It can be only turned on with a very specific and targeted movement, but it can be done by feel. And it can be turned off with anything…........thigh….....hand…......or….....the push block that is my hand. I think this is the best jig I have made in the shop….......it is just right…........of course….it took a little bit of work….....

Thanks ever so much for viewing…....I like what you are doing with the Craftsman saw…........

Alaska Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Switch Done - all dressed up for the dance*

I put the dust shield sides on yesterday and I used two tone Watco to finish the switch. This is a picture of the switch on the saw, completely done and in use. I think this is the most successful shop addition I have made. Performance is optimum, and the safety added by the switch alone makes it worthwhile.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Switch Done - all dressed up for the dance*
> 
> I put the dust shield sides on yesterday and I used two tone Watco to finish the switch. This is a picture of the switch on the saw, completely done and in use. I think this is the most successful shop addition I have made. Performance is optimum, and the safety added by the switch alone makes it worthwhile.


Looks real good Jim. When I see something like that I always think the manufacturers should see them.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Switch Done - all dressed up for the dance*
> 
> I put the dust shield sides on yesterday and I used two tone Watco to finish the switch. This is a picture of the switch on the saw, completely done and in use. I think this is the most successful shop addition I have made. Performance is optimum, and the safety added by the switch alone makes it worthwhile.


Thanks Mike, now to make some zero clearance inserts and a large sled.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Using the improved table saw, and making zero clearance inserts*

Got 4 blanks cut for the zero clearance inserts (ZCI). Using MDF. Drew out 4 blanks on a 48×40 sheet of left over MDF, cut the section out with table saw, then split that section in two length wise so I had two pieces with two rough blanks. Then split it into 4 with the RAS. I had cut some plywood earlier today, and some fiber board.

Why the detail in the description? Since I put those machined pulleys on, and the twist link belt (along with my Forrest WWII thin kerf blade with stabilizer) the saw just seems to effortlessly float through stuff, like it isn't even cutting. The pulleys and the belt made the biggest difference!! That surprises me. I knew it would be smoother, everybody said it would be smoother. But the performance change I guess I just didn't believe would happen. I'll have to cut some tough stuff to be sure, but the difference is amazing to me at this point.

When I changed blades, I was going from a very good Freund Avanti thin kerf crosscut blade to the WWII and the stabilizer. Big difference for rip, but not for crosscut. So I thought I would see minor changes with the belt and pulleys. Not so. At this point, that seems to be the major improvement I have made in cutting performance. I will have to verify this with more cuts in varied material, but it seems to be real at this point.

The saw now has an excellent Vega fence, a Wixey digital readout (most useful for being able to zero to a different blade or dado quickly, and to repeat a cut) a first class…........nah…......lets admit it…......unparalleled switch…..I know because I made it myself, and I would never be biased (-: It has a great blade, stabilizer, new pulleys and belt, and it is beginning to feel like a mean machine. It gets 220 volts this week. In the next month or so, hope to improve dust collection, and then nail the guard and splitter scenario. Then it needs a new cabinet including a router table and first class home made extensions. This is a lot of fun.

Back to the inserts. I did the classic bandsaw to eliminate most waste, followed by the router using the Delta dado insert (no splitter notch to dodge around) as a template. Used my router trimmer bit from my heretofore unopened Hickory router bit collection.

An aside:

I have a Hickory Forstner bit collection and this router collection. The Forstner bits are excellent, much better chip handling than my very old and limited Craftsman set. I have nothing bad to say about them. The case for the Forstner bits and for the router bits is just great. The router trimmer bit (never used one before) worked great.

Back:
So now I have 4 ZCI blanks. Have to make a kerf in back with the dado set (still unopened in its box) and then put in the hex set screws I bought today at Lowe's.

So this week, hope to finish the ZCI's and do the 220 power for both the big saws. Might get to the monster sled. I am going to plagiarize Neil (nbeener) on that one. Working this coming weekend, so don't expect much more.

I would like some feedback. Has anyone out there noted the performance change with the pulleys and the belt upgrade?

Have good week, have fun, be safe…..............


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Using the improved table saw, and making zero clearance inserts*
> 
> Got 4 blanks cut for the zero clearance inserts (ZCI). Using MDF. Drew out 4 blanks on a 48×40 sheet of left over MDF, cut the section out with table saw, then split that section in two length wise so I had two pieces with two rough blanks. Then split it into 4 with the RAS. I had cut some plywood earlier today, and some fiber board.
> 
> ...


You will have a great set of tools when you are done there Jim. It sounds to me that you are going about this the right way. First the machines and tools and then the projects.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Using the improved table saw, and making zero clearance inserts*
> 
> Got 4 blanks cut for the zero clearance inserts (ZCI). Using MDF. Drew out 4 blanks on a 48×40 sheet of left over MDF, cut the section out with table saw, then split that section in two length wise so I had two pieces with two rough blanks. Then split it into 4 with the RAS. I had cut some plywood earlier today, and some fiber board.
> 
> ...


*mike:*
Guess I can put up with waiting for the projects, primarily because I have been constantly building shop things as I go along. But once I get the ZCI and big sled, the shop is ready for a number of things. Nothing too big, because my band saw would probably be limiting for certain projects. A new band saw will go on its own mobile table, so it would take up space I don't have right now. There are a couple of things I could get rid of, but then I would have other storage issues. I will have to tackle the small power tools (drill press, grinder, sander, band saw) all installed on an old built in bench that was here when we bought the house in 1985. That bench needs to go, most of the tools go mobile, and then I need to simultaneously build cabinets, shelves, etc to take over tool and othe storage. Oh well, always something to do, but nothing of life importance. That's what makes a good hobby.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*An ELECTRIFYING WEEKEND, When Peter Power Pillar Got More Power, & Tammy Table Saw Got More Whine*

What follows is a true story,……Tammy arrived without a motor……..and we found it…..and the rest is true also, so help me SAWDUST …………

Of all the joyous sounds of the shop, there is none more beloved than Tammy TableSaw's wonderful whine. She is a proud Contractor's Saw, born to serve, born to create, born from love. When Tammy starts a whining, all the other tools become alert, knowing that they too will soon join in the song. The whine of the saw is the herald of creation, the shop will become a beehive of activity, the Master will attend to us……..it's the end of the gloomy dark time, and the beginning of the happy glad time.

So Randy Radial Arm Saw loves Tammy, and never tires of hearing her. You know Tammy has a very beautiful Delta gray coat, that makes you think of Unisaw, and you dream and dream. So with such a wonderful coat, it is proper and just, as it should be, that Tammy has a wonderful whine. And so Randy Radial Arm Saw one morning upon arising, saying his respects to Grandfather Tool Bench, said as much, just basking in the friendship of Tammy, who gave so much to the shop.

"Bumpity, shhhhick, shhhick, whirrrr", said Grandfather Bench, "Tammy Table Saw has a wonderful whine, because it is the reward the Master has given her. It has been in the family ever since her grandmother a thousand times removed was brave enough to become the herald of shop creation."

"Oh Grandfather Bench, that sounds like a story", cried Randy, "Please tell it to me, for I love Tammy, and I know I will love her more, when I learn how Tammy got her wonderful whine."

And here is Grandfather Bench's story:

Tammy had a humble beginning…….ohmygosh…. someone forgot to give her a heart.

Even the flies have a heart, the trees murmur, the grass grows, the winds whisper, with a heart. No one can be happy without a heart, there is no whine, there is no purpose………, there is no harbinger of creation. Tammy sat dejected, cold and silent. The planks in the wood pile wondered, what would become of them.

And Tammy, depressed……she wondered….would anyone ever love her, she yearned to whine, to create…….what could she do? The Master asked "What is the matter Tammy, you are not creating…. the tools of the shop all need you." Tammy, mute, uncertain, powerless…. how could she be the harbinger of creation, her dream…….she had no way to answer…….she had no heart.

The Master, wise, wise to the ways and…the failings of the RETAILERS, seeing there was no heart, fretted…. was there time?...... and frantic, said "Grandfather Bench, Tammy has no heart!" Bench said, "Go forth, it is a quest, you must find the misplaced heart" ……..so the Master went forth, entered the lair, pleaded, cajoled, threatened,…………reluctantly the RETAILER relented, came forth……..the Master seized the heart….Tammy's lost heart!!!

This heart, was a wonderful heart…..it could run just fine at 110….. or stronger yet at 220, it was a strong heart. The Master rejoiced, a new spirit for shop creation, and gave her a stout 110 volts.

And so it was, that the harbinger of woodwork in the shop came to be, a most wonderful and jubilant voice to herald the start of….creation.

"Bumpity, shhhhick, shhhick, whirrrr", said Grandfather Bench, "but that is not the end of my….most portentous tale. Tammy had greater dreams, and so they came to be, so sit, be quiet…..listen carefully… to the rest of the story."

Now, you should know, from times long forgotten, that in our humble shop, where we all seek to flow with the winds of creation, there is…….a most pervading……no…..fundamental, necessary, and controlling influence….some say it is invisible….like the wind, like the murmurs and shrieks of our endeavors……it may cease to be at any time……and most horrifying…lead to darkness and impotence…..........it is the POWER.

Randy, you must realize that the Master has given us the POWER, so we must not be afraid, it is the POWER of creation, but it must be respected……..only the Master can control it…ON…OFF……the Master has it at his finger tips. So we must thank the SAWDUST, the all pervasive spirit, for the POWER, and the kind Master that controls it. From it comes the light and the force that guides the Master as we create…it is our destiny…….and without the POWER, there will be no creations…………

Deep in the work shop gloom there is pillar, it is a shrine to the POWER, placed there by an ancient forgotten race of woodworkers. And through the millenia, it has had many offerings and gifts placed at its feet. Some errant knight and his fellow monk, on a quest, were so grateful for its shelter, that the monk gave it a soul, a heart of its own, and the knight christened it Peter. And he deemed that Peter should serve woodworkers for the rest of its life, providing light, and energy, the POWER. And he came to be know as Peter Power Pillar.

And so it came to be, with many gifts and offereing, Peter gained more power, great stores of 110, and anon, 4 new sockets of of the strong and able 220. Peter became a great benefactor to the shop, and the shop adored him.

"Bumpity, shhhhick, shhhick, whirrrr", said Grandfather Bench, "you won't believe what happened next."

Well, the Master, I am sure he was under the spell of the WoodWitch, did think that Tammy needed more courage to carry on, and asked Tammy, was there anything else she needed……..anything that she might desire to carry on as the herald of shop creation…..

And Tammy, now thinking……Why, he needs me! Why not just proclaim my hearts desire………. and Tammy said, "I would like an INSERT, ………yes, a Zero Clearance INSERT………… "

And so it was inserted……….

And I really need more WHINE, so that I can properly herald the start of creation in the shop..So the Master installed a new LINK BELT, and PRECISION PULLEYS.

And then Peter, seeing her new splendor, gave her a very special gift, new POWER…….the strong and able 220………

And then the Master seeing, the new POWER, hearing the WHINE, bestowed upon Tammy a new POWER control, Samantha the Switch, made from wonderful wood, so that Tammy might better control her new POWER, now in a most beautiful way. And Samantha was dedicated to safety, and to help Tammy control her awesome POWER.

And Tammy was happy, she thanked Peter and the Master, hugged her new friend Samantha, and WHINED with delight………………

And now Tammy can help make even bigger and better creations with her new power…….with zero clearance…….and a WHINE to stir the heart of all the tools in the shop, and fan the forces of creation as never before.

"Oh that's a wonderful story.", said Randy Radial Arm Saw, "and now I will love Tammy Table Saw even more……..forever."

"Bumpity, shhhhick, shhhick, whirrrr", said Grandfather Bench, "and Randy, because of your friendship, your constantcheer and good will, always chipping in to help………there is a gift for you. Peter says there is plenty of POWER to go around, and all the tools got together to give you a gift." And he gave Randy a shiny wrapped package.

And Randy, excited, carefully unwrapped the shiny package, and found inside a new beautiful yellow plug, and it was for 220. And the Master helped him discard his old white plug. Randy put on the new beautiful yellow plug. The Master, adjusted a few things in Randy's heart to use the new POWER. Then when Randy started up, he found he too had a new voice, for he had lost his startup cough.

Now Randy too, could sing the song of creation as never before.

The end.

And here are the illustrations for the story:

Samantha Switch on the saw:









Samantha Switch back and top, notice the dust cover now on the back:









Samantha Switch from the bottom, in off position. Now the only place to pull on the switch plate is the center underneath. In this position the switch is totally protected from dust:










Samantha Switch from the bottom, in on position:









Peter Power Pillar, at the top is the 220v main switch, just below it is the box used to split the cable into 4 for the 4 sockets









Peter Power Pillar, sockets on the other side:









Zero Clearance Insert from the top, bottom, and end. They will get a couple coats of wipie on poly:


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *An ELECTRIFYING WEEKEND, When Peter Power Pillar Got More Power, & Tammy Table Saw Got More Whine*
> 
> What follows is a true story,……Tammy arrived without a motor……..and we found it…..and the rest is true also, so help me SAWDUST …………
> 
> ...


Jim, thanks for the pictures and especially the story that goes with them. It was both entertaining and well written and, of course, I enjoyed the entire post. These are some nice additions to your shop and I can see that the long cold nights have been put to productive use.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *An ELECTRIFYING WEEKEND, When Peter Power Pillar Got More Power, & Tammy Table Saw Got More Whine*
> 
> What follows is a true story,……Tammy arrived without a motor……..and we found it…..and the rest is true also, so help me SAWDUST …………
> 
> ...


Great story with a happy ending. What could be better? Now you are on 220V. Congrats Jim. I wish I could do that stuff, but I'm dangerous enough as is. As you know, we are on 220V DC here in Norway. When I built the shop I knew from experience that have a lot of contact points is very handy, so I hand the electrician mount six 4-plug contacts or 24 in all. One of the 4 pluggers is mounted directly over the tablesaw on the ceiling. That way I can spin my combi machine around to use the jointer/planer or mortising functions more conveniently. I also had a lot of florescent lighting installed. The whole job cost about $1,100 about 9 years ago. That was the only work I didn't do myself, but I've never regretted the outlay for a moment. What I'm saying here is that I understand you quest for good electrics now that you are beaning up the shop. That new saw motor should also perform much better that the 110V one.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *An ELECTRIFYING WEEKEND, When Peter Power Pillar Got More Power, & Tammy Table Saw Got More Whine*
> 
> What follows is a true story,……Tammy arrived without a motor……..and we found it…..and the rest is true also, so help me SAWDUST …………
> 
> ...


*Scott:*
Thanks for the comments.The 220V lines to the pillar are a nice addition, primarily because they allowed me to run the big saws on 220. This endeavour is an attempt to prevent the interference to my wifes long arm quilter computer. I also put a line conditioner on the quilter plug in, that's different than a surge protector. Running the line, and putting in all the sockets was kind of an arduous project. There is just a lot of wiring there. The original 110V stuff was even more so, but it has done the job for 20 years. The 220V sockets are designed to be singles, and I couldn't find anything else for 220V. I guess they don't expect multiples of that voltage here.

The ZCI, I made four, look good, and I assume will do the job. Haven't used the saw to cut anything with them yet. The switch is the best thing I have made for the shop…I love it. That's why I added all the dust control, and additional efforts to make sure it couldn't be actuated without a very deliberate effort.

*Mike:*
Glad you and Scott enjoyed the story. I forgot to put up a picture of the "Peter Power Pillar" inscription on the pillar, I put it there 20 years ago. When I started to do the wiring, it conjured up the stories my mother read to me from Thornton Burgess's "Mother West Wind When Stories" circa 1917. I loved those stories, and my mother read them all over and over. I have a copy of that book of Burgess's, and a couple others. I think my wife found them all at antique stores. I should have given an apology to Thornton Burgess. I actually opened up the book, and used some of the language to get me in the swing of it, and then it came naturally for the rest.

Actually, the motors on the RAS and TS aren't new, I just rewired them (they are designed for it) to 220V. But I swear that the TS actually whines more, and starts up quicker, as does the RAS. The RAS I had wired I believe many years ago for 220volts when I was in Fairbanks. Both saws sound better, and I will bet that when the sawing gets tough, they will respond better. So now I have the dust collector and the TS and the RAS all on 220. The extra plugs are just in case for a larger band saw, or other.

*All:*
So in spite of the working weekend, I did manage to do the wiring, which was not a lot of fun. The ZCI's were definitely fun, as was the switch. My daughter and her family from Fairbanks come in on Thursday, and I suspect there will be no shop time until the day after Thanksgiving, but I will be on the forum everyday to some extent…......take care…....thanks for reading and the comments…...........


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *An ELECTRIFYING WEEKEND, When Peter Power Pillar Got More Power, & Tammy Table Saw Got More Whine*
> 
> What follows is a true story,……Tammy arrived without a motor……..and we found it…..and the rest is true also, so help me SAWDUST …………
> 
> ...


*A nice story Jim,

That's quite an elaborate switch.*


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Yankee Push Drill*

I saw Timbo's blog entry about an old Miller Falls hand drill, I have used those. And I thought of my Stanley Yankee Push Drill, and thought it was worth a thought, especially, since it is still in active use…......

I have an old Stanley Yankee push drill, anybody remember those? Still in use, and sits in my home made tool tote. My Dad had one, and so I bought one in the 70's…..use it to this day. No cords, no batteries, bits are in the handle. Quick for electrical, for a pilot hole for screws, and wood repair work, working on the fence and gates. Get it done before you can find the cordless and put in the new battery and find a bit.

Here it is in my homemade tote, of about 20 years, oriented towards electrical, but I take it for every repair in the house, and it sits beside me during every project in the shop:
.








.
The Stanley Yankee push drill closed and ready for use…....
.








.
The drill open ready to select a bit…...
.








.
This is a good, but very limited tool. I love my portable drills. The box you see on the left side of my tote has a quick pick selection of all the bits you normally, and even rarely need for an electrical driver, and the bits for my portable drills are in the tote too, as you can see. But the old and simple stuff still does part of the project…..........


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Yankee Push Drill*
> 
> I saw Timbo's blog entry about an old Miller Falls hand drill, I have used those. And I thought of my Stanley Yankee Push Drill, and thought it was worth a thought, especially, since it is still in active use…......
> 
> ...


Yep, remember those too. Looks like you have a nice well cared for yankee drill, thanks for posting.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Yankee Push Drill*
> 
> I saw Timbo's blog entry about an old Miller Falls hand drill, I have used those. And I thought of my Stanley Yankee Push Drill, and thought it was worth a thought, especially, since it is still in active use…......
> 
> ...


*Timbo:*
Thanks, the crazy thing, is I actually use it, not frequently, but from time to time….........


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Yankee Push Drill*
> 
> I saw Timbo's blog entry about an old Miller Falls hand drill, I have used those. And I thought of my Stanley Yankee Push Drill, and thought it was worth a thought, especially, since it is still in active use…......
> 
> ...


*Timbo:*
This was a double, but I would like to thank you for the old hand drill post, lot of memories there….........


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Yankee Push Drill*
> 
> I saw Timbo's blog entry about an old Miller Falls hand drill, I have used those. And I thought of my Stanley Yankee Push Drill, and thought it was worth a thought, especially, since it is still in active use…......
> 
> ...


I have seen similar drills. This one looks very well made. I have to admit that I was much more interested in your tool tote and the idea of using in the shop. I, like many others have my small hand tools neatly (or not so neatly) organized in drawers and cabinets. When I'm working on a project these small tools are pulled out as needed, but rarely put back as readily. They are left sitting on work surfaces and therefore get knocked onto the floor every time I do a pirouette. This tote is an excellent way to avoid that problem. This is another one of your unique ideas that I will be unashamedly copying very soon. Thanks much for this idea.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Yankee Push Drill*
> 
> I saw Timbo's blog entry about an old Miller Falls hand drill, I have used those. And I thought of my Stanley Yankee Push Drill, and thought it was worth a thought, especially, since it is still in active use…......
> 
> ...


I was liking the tote also Mike, hey Jim, what is the box on the left of the tote and are those little drawers on the bottom? I have been thinking about making some type of holder for chisels but maybe this is what I actually need. Jim I think you've started something here.

Please check this post: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/12331


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Yankee Push Drill*
> 
> I saw Timbo's blog entry about an old Miller Falls hand drill, I have used those. And I thought of my Stanley Yankee Push Drill, and thought it was worth a thought, especially, since it is still in active use…......
> 
> ...


jim ,
i've had one since the sixties ,
it rusted shut , but since seeing all the renovations here ,
will get it out and fix it up .
i realy loved it before cordless .

i also have the big push screw driver .

thanks for the remind .


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Yankee Push Drill*
> 
> I saw Timbo's blog entry about an old Miller Falls hand drill, I have used those. And I thought of my Stanley Yankee Push Drill, and thought it was worth a thought, especially, since it is still in active use…......
> 
> ...


Makes me feel young, all you gentelmen talking about how drills worked before electricity. In the 60's and 70's I was just a kid borrowing dad's tools and leaving them in the back yard to rust. That drill looks awfully small, what was the biggest bit it would take 1/8th inch?


----------



## furnitologist (May 31, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Yankee Push Drill*
> 
> I saw Timbo's blog entry about an old Miller Falls hand drill, I have used those. And I thought of my Stanley Yankee Push Drill, and thought it was worth a thought, especially, since it is still in active use…......
> 
> ...


Man Jim, that brings back memories…........everything was a slotted screw at the time and pushing into a slotted head screw with a slotted head bit took some getting used to. I had my share of dings from to much pressure and the slotted driver sliding off the screw head and marring a good face. Now that I think about it, Famo Wood wasn't in my vocabulary and the local lumber yard had a putty that really didn't take stain back then, what a mess…........I still have my 2 Stanley's, both worked in their day, but thank goodness they no longer see the light of day… :^) ......Neil


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Yankee Push Drill*
> 
> I saw Timbo's blog entry about an old Miller Falls hand drill, I have used those. And I thought of my Stanley Yankee Push Drill, and thought it was worth a thought, especially, since it is still in active use…......
> 
> ...


Thanks all for the comments:

*Mike:* Tim got me into a blog item on the tote. It is posted and more detail is there. These should be very unique and customized items, and mutable as well.

*David:* Kind of fun seeing the old things. The one I have is a well built Stanley, and hasn't rusted at all. I had one of the screwdrivers, but I think it went the way of my hand drill, i.e. to my brother and into a house fire.

*Bob:* The largest bit I have is 11/64, but I think I might be missing the 3/16" one.

*Neil:* Times change, and not always for the worse. Slotted screws, I still have a bunch, I do hate, for exactly the same reasons. Hmmm, I still have some bits for the Yankee screwdriver, maybe I better look around….....


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Yankee Push Drill*
> 
> I saw Timbo's blog entry about an old Miller Falls hand drill, I have used those. And I thought of my Stanley Yankee Push Drill, and thought it was worth a thought, especially, since it is still in active use…......
> 
> ...


I think I still have one of those in my shop too. Used it all the time in my early years of cabinetbuilding. Must get it out and start using it more often.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Yankee Push Drill*
> 
> I saw Timbo's blog entry about an old Miller Falls hand drill, I have used those. And I thought of my Stanley Yankee Push Drill, and thought it was worth a thought, especially, since it is still in active use…......
> 
> ...


That's what I need is a bundh of those totes, but they'd probably all be empty and teh tools piled to eye level on the bench ;-)

I remember those Yankee screwdrivers, I still use one a little, but normally have the battery drill because of other tasks going at the same time.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Yankee Push Drill*
> 
> I saw Timbo's blog entry about an old Miller Falls hand drill, I have used those. And I thought of my Stanley Yankee Push Drill, and thought it was worth a thought, especially, since it is still in active use…......
> 
> ...


*Jerry*
Things definitely do change. My use of the push drill is very occasional, but still convenient, and takes up very little room.

*Topo*
Here yah, hard to keep putting tools back where you belong….....I'll give you a little of my OCD for free (-:


----------



## botanist (Sep 17, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Yankee Push Drill*
> 
> I saw Timbo's blog entry about an old Miller Falls hand drill, I have used those. And I thought of my Stanley Yankee Push Drill, and thought it was worth a thought, especially, since it is still in active use…......
> 
> ...


I've got a Yankee push drill as well and I love it! It's great for drilling pilot holes so you don't have to fiddle with the power drill, and it doesn't have to charge. Love the tool box as well.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Yankee Push Drill*
> 
> I saw Timbo's blog entry about an old Miller Falls hand drill, I have used those. And I thought of my Stanley Yankee Push Drill, and thought it was worth a thought, especially, since it is still in active use…......
> 
> ...


*botanist:*
Thanks for the comments. It is nice to see an old tool in use, and a pleasure to use it as well.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Yankee Push Drill*
> 
> I saw Timbo's blog entry about an old Miller Falls hand drill, I have used those. And I thought of my Stanley Yankee Push Drill, and thought it was worth a thought, especially, since it is still in active use…......
> 
> ...


*I have an old Yankee that was my Dad's. It was one of my favorite toys when I was a little boy.

I also have one made by Millers Falls that I bought from a friend back in the 60s for about $2.

I'm missing a lot of bits that I've broken over the years. I guess I'll have to shop around for some new bits.

I'd prefer using one of these than a battery drill, I can carry one of these around in my pocket.

I'll have to take some pictures to show you how much use they've had over the years.

They both look like they've been used a lot.*


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Yankee Push Drill*
> 
> I saw Timbo's blog entry about an old Miller Falls hand drill, I have used those. And I thought of my Stanley Yankee Push Drill, and thought it was worth a thought, especially, since it is still in active use…......
> 
> ...


*Dick*
Thanks for the comments. I no longer have a complete set of drills for the Yankee, but I am only missing one, and I use it mostly for pilot holes. Be interested in seeing your pictures. Well, off to work…........


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Yankee Push Drill*
> 
> I saw Timbo's blog entry about an old Miller Falls hand drill, I have used those. And I thought of my Stanley Yankee Push Drill, and thought it was worth a thought, especially, since it is still in active use…......
> 
> ...


*Here are my old drills, slightly used*….<O}#

I remember replacing the spring in the Yankee, quite a few years ago.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Yankee Push Drill*
> 
> I saw Timbo's blog entry about an old Miller Falls hand drill, I have used those. And I thought of my Stanley Yankee Push Drill, and thought it was worth a thought, especially, since it is still in active use…......
> 
> ...


*Dick*
Your drills look more heavily used than mine…....look like a couple of tools that have earned a place of honor when you retire them…..(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Do you have a gift list, things people can get for you? I do, and it says I am a......LJ*

This is the first year, perhaps ever, that I made a gift list. Meaning what I would like, meaning stuff for me. Not what I am going to give to others, the loved and needy souls in my life…..

What's with this….......?!

This is a list for Sherie, my wife, who agonizes about this…..things she can buy for me, and get a true, genuine, smile out of me. But I think it probably says a lot about someone…....you know…...the items on a gift list…......what you would like that you might not just jump out and buy yourself.

You look at the display shelves, envy someone's really neat gear, fantasize about something kinda unattainble, out of reach,

......but you would *never dream of, never dream of* just….laying down the cash for, not without a moment's hesitation, not without guilt, and then walk away with it under your arm, humming a cheerful tune, waiting to unwrap it and put it to use….

A true gift, something you wouldn't buy for yourself, but something you wish for, or perhaps didn't know you need…............ ......................... ..... ... .

I digress, I always digress…...

Gifts that I didn't know I needed are about 99% useless, inappropriate, and sad. I have counted…..314 gifts…..only 3.14 were something I use, and appreciate. Actually 3.1415926535 gifts were something I appreciate…...you know I figured it out, we all know about my OCD, and that I always am always talking in circles….....well…....you know that this is a sad truth. So let me reword my last statement…....

A true gift, something you wouldn't buy for yourself, but something you wish for, and know in your heart that someday you might..er…...will…....use, and need….................yes…..(-: better.

My wish list:

Relief Carving Set , set A. 
Relief Carving Set

Basic Sharpening Set
Sharpening Set

Block Plane, DX60 Block Plane, the NX60 instead would be nice, but is probably overkill
Block Plane

......and then of course…...I sidled up to my true love, as she was trimming the tree…....and mentioned the block plane, and said, well….....I know…..you would want to save a few bucks, the NX60 would be over the top….....so…....the DX60 would be just fine (-:
.
.
.
Guess I am truly a LJ…..........


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Do you have a gift list, things people can get for you? I do, and it says I am a......LJ*
> 
> This is the first year, perhaps ever, that I made a gift list. Meaning what I would like, meaning stuff for me. Not what I am going to give to others, the loved and needy souls in my life…..
> 
> ...


you know you're a LumberJock when ….

and you know you have OCD when…..... 3.938943843723 lol 

I never even thought about a wish list … actually, I never even thought about "receiving" .. but now that you mention it.. hmm … let me see!!  
wood… I want wood… nice long planks of beautiful wood; short stocky chunks of beautiful wood… yes, that's my list. Wood please!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Do you have a gift list, things people can get for you? I do, and it says I am a......LJ*
> 
> This is the first year, perhaps ever, that I made a gift list. Meaning what I would like, meaning stuff for me. Not what I am going to give to others, the loved and needy souls in my life…..
> 
> ...


I have come to believe that gift lists are really a good idea. Things that you want, but never would buy, or things that would really make you smile for years to come. I really appreciate such lists from my kids and my wife. I have some really nice shop tools that were given to me and every time I use them, I think of the giver.

Things like a dovetail saw. I route all of my dovetails, but I will never hand cut one if I don't have a good saw. I don't know, maybe.

I have asked for wood for years. Any wood, domestic or exotic. But non-woodworkers don't get it. I have never received any. Seems simple to me, but complicated to them.

Steve


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Do you have a gift list, things people can get for you? I do, and it says I am a......LJ*
> 
> This is the first year, perhaps ever, that I made a gift list. Meaning what I would like, meaning stuff for me. Not what I am going to give to others, the loved and needy souls in my life…..
> 
> ...


*I think the carving sets would be a great gift.

Although I'd choose a different variety of chisels.*


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Do you have a gift list, things people can get for you? I do, and it says I am a......LJ*
> 
> This is the first year, perhaps ever, that I made a gift list. Meaning what I would like, meaning stuff for me. Not what I am going to give to others, the loved and needy souls in my life…..
> 
> ...


HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM….............what a great idea. Now let me see. 
What do I want and need? ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Do you have a gift list, things people can get for you? I do, and it says I am a......LJ*
> 
> This is the first year, perhaps ever, that I made a gift list. Meaning what I would like, meaning stuff for me. Not what I am going to give to others, the loved and needy souls in my life…..
> 
> ...


*This is a list I'd choose from.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2001290/PFEIL-Swiss-Made-Professional-Carving-Set.aspx

I really like Pfeil tools.

Woodcraft has free shipping right now.*


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Do you have a gift list, things people can get for you? I do, and it says I am a......LJ*
> 
> This is the first year, perhaps ever, that I made a gift list. Meaning what I would like, meaning stuff for me. Not what I am going to give to others, the loved and needy souls in my life…..
> 
> ...


Yes, I have a wish list, I use Amazon's wish list, with the Universal Wish List button for stuff Amazon doesn't carry…

My biggest wish is for time to spend with my wife without having to worry about the day to day junk of running the house… I would LOVE a simple weekend trip to the River Walk in San Antonio, maybe stay at the Hyatt overlooking the Alamo… We stayed there for our honeymoon. I'd really like to take her for a carriage ride through down town San Antonio…

Of course for tangible gifts… 50+ Board Feet of Walnut would go a long way….


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Do you have a gift list, things people can get for you? I do, and it says I am a......LJ*
> 
> This is the first year, perhaps ever, that I made a gift list. Meaning what I would like, meaning stuff for me. Not what I am going to give to others, the loved and needy souls in my life…..
> 
> ...


*Dick*
Thanks for the info, I'll pass that along on my list. Those really look like nice tools.

*dbHost*
Yah, I understand the get away from it deal. We are going to Hawaii on January 7 for two weeks. An annual thing for us Alaskans up in the North. Its a straight shot down to Maui, 5 or 6 hours. We rent a condo in the same building every year, and we have done it about 20 times before, back into the '80's

*All*
My wish list is tool oriented because I have some real holes in my tool collection, and I wouldn't buy the things I asked for myself, at least not soon.

Work continues to demand time, and it seems like I spend a significant amount of time just recovering from work. That is an age issue. Hope to get some work done on my Sketchup revision of my sled today, we'll see. I am on call and these days are unpredictable.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Do you have a gift list, things people can get for you? I do, and it says I am a......LJ*
> 
> This is the first year, perhaps ever, that I made a gift list. Meaning what I would like, meaning stuff for me. Not what I am going to give to others, the loved and needy souls in my life…..
> 
> ...


My Christmas gift from my wife is already in the shop (sad isn't it?) I "needed" it to do the woody gifts this year. I will get other gifts from the family and some stocking stuffers too. My new scroll saw was a surprise in that my wife encouraged me to get it, but not otherwise. However, I am over the moon with it and I couldn't be happier. This tends to happen every Christmas and I admit, it is rather strange behavior, but it works for me.

The worst part of Christmas for me is trying to find something the wife wants. At our age (69), the choices tend to be more limited. Her main hobby is taking care of everybody else, including me. That doesn't generate any obvious choices. I guess it will have to be clothes, but then how do I know if she will like them or if they will fit comfortably. It takes her forever to select clothes herself, so how can I do it without her being there? Jewelry is out. She hardly ever wears what she already has. A trip is out since she is still recovering from her hip operation. How about a new kitchen appliance? Nah! Good books? No, she gets that from our oldest son. What do women want (aside from a man who constantly fusses over her and does the dishes after meals? To be honest, I haven't got a clue. Can one of our female LJs help? Probably not because they just want tools like the rest of us! This beginning to look a lot like (last) Christmas.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Do you have a gift list, things people can get for you? I do, and it says I am a......LJ*
> 
> This is the first year, perhaps ever, that I made a gift list. Meaning what I would like, meaning stuff for me. Not what I am going to give to others, the loved and needy souls in my life…..
> 
> ...


how about a pedicure / massage .. some pamper package? Does she like that kind of stuff? 
and she needs another hobby!! 
Everyone needs some hobbies they can do when they are 85 and perhaps less mobile… get her a "hobby kit" - include a bunch of little things that she can dabble with and find something that she does enjoy doing. (ideas: puzzles, painting, embroidery, woodworking  gardening, ... )


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Do you have a gift list, things people can get for you? I do, and it says I am a......LJ*
> 
> This is the first year, perhaps ever, that I made a gift list. Meaning what I would like, meaning stuff for me. Not what I am going to give to others, the loved and needy souls in my life…..
> 
> ...


*Mike,* 
Maybe she could try wood burning. Barb enjoyed it until she developed allergies, then the smoke bothered her.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Do you have a gift list, things people can get for you? I do, and it says I am a......LJ*
> 
> This is the first year, perhaps ever, that I made a gift list. Meaning what I would like, meaning stuff for me. Not what I am going to give to others, the loved and needy souls in my life…..
> 
> ...


All right!!

Now we are talking about the real problem….......what to buy the spouse. I solved my wife's gift problem, but she hasn't solved my problem )-: I have all kinds of things that I need to go into the shop, shops are gadget city. But right now, and I am the culprit, she is in fat city with her hobbies. She doesn't really need anything, doesn't like gadgets, has all the major machines for her quilting, knitting, weaving, spinning hobbies, many of which I gifted to her.

There is a lot of psychology embedded in this thing, and I am sure it varies wildly with the people involved.

*Mike*
Brainstorming. If she spends her time taking care of everyone else, does she need anything to organize herself in the gaget-techie world? A netbook or computer for the kitchen, new cell phone, etc. I know you said the kitchen stuff is out, but we finally put those things in bounds in our family, since we didn't have many good choices in other realms. Day out to do some activity you both enjoy, even if it is shopping or the movies, capped off with dinner out someplace. Gift certificate for some classes to learn something she has thought of but never got around to learning. (encouraging new hobbies is dangerous, my wife pushed me into woodworking as a hobby, and it is going to cost her (-: )

You are real brave buying clothes….....wouldn't dream of it. But then, my wife doesn't hesitate to buy me clothes….......go figure.

*All*
Got to go clean the large stainless steel bird palace. Kermit lives on it more than in it. I took the door off of it a couple years ago, because we never closed it. Very predictable bird, watches TV when we are not home, and sits in or on his cage. At night he is locked in a small sleeping cage next to us, flock thing, cause we don't want him flying over to the bed, very dangerous for him if we are asleep, you can roll over on your bird and kill him. But he really makes a mess of that big cage….....minor clean up every day - Sherie, major clean up every week - me.

Later.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Do you have a gift list, things people can get for you? I do, and it says I am a......LJ*
> 
> This is the first year, perhaps ever, that I made a gift list. Meaning what I would like, meaning stuff for me. Not what I am going to give to others, the loved and needy souls in my life…..
> 
> ...


So after I cleaned Kermit's cage, and we took my car over for some maintenance, and as we were driving home in her car I say to her…...."You know, why don't you make me your wish list." And she says, "You mean a list, like the one you emailed to me complete with links?. Nice, I am all done shopping for you."

And I says, "Yah, just like that."

And she says….......................*"No way, I want you to suffer."*

&^$&^%$#%^&^&*^*^*


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Do you have a gift list, things people can get for you? I do, and it says I am a......LJ*
> 
> This is the first year, perhaps ever, that I made a gift list. Meaning what I would like, meaning stuff for me. Not what I am going to give to others, the loved and needy souls in my life…..
> 
> ...


What did I say about psychology?....................


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Do you have a gift list, things people can get for you? I do, and it says I am a......LJ*
> 
> This is the first year, perhaps ever, that I made a gift list. Meaning what I would like, meaning stuff for me. Not what I am going to give to others, the loved and needy souls in my life…..
> 
> ...


and there you have it-it's not about the "things" but about what is behind the giving-do you really know her?? have you been listening, picking up on the clues? Yup-it's the time and thought put into the gift that is what matters 
And then, for some, it is the actual item 

My favourite gift from Rick was a CD by "The Guess Who". He had remembered from a conversation in the summer that my favourite song was "Taking Care of Business"... he remembered and took the time to track down a Cd with that song on it. THAT was special.
hmm I think that was the last gift he bought me-he doesn't do Christmas and birthdays. 
Anyone want to fill the void, feel free to send me thoughtful gifts!!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Case for a digital oven thermometer*

My digital oven thermometer, with remote, needed a case. I decided to make it from wood. Since the now infamous thermometer had been the subject of some humerous bantering between NBeener and I, Neil wanted to see the case. I had used it to cook the prime rib for Christmas dinner.

It is a small project, not of much note, made from 1/4" birch ply mostly, with a 1/2" birch ply bottom, and a 1/8" acrylic cover. Construction is nails and glue. Medium Walnut WATCO danish oil is the finish. The cover has a glued on piece of 1/4" acrylic for a handle. When the cover is closed, it drops down when passing over the front lip, making it unlikely to be dislodged unless turned over, but there would be no reason to do that. So to open it, you pull up on the handle, then slide it out. It is a simple and adequate latch mechanism for this type of item.

The dado that the cover slides in was cut with a couple of passes over my table saw thin kerf blade to give it the required width. It needs to be wider than the cover, 7/32" I believe, because the cover falls down about 1/16" when it passes over the front, effectively making a latch.

The plastic is cut with the RAS, no special blade, the edges cleaned with a box knife and the length carefully adjusted by a few trips across my belt sander.

Here is the box empty with the cover closed:










Here is the box with the probe, transmitter and remote, and the cover partially open:


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Case for a digital oven thermometer*
> 
> My digital oven thermometer, with remote, needed a case. I decided to make it from wood. Since the now infamous thermometer had been the subject of some humerous bantering between NBeener and I, Neil wanted to see the case. I had used it to cook the prime rib for Christmas dinner.
> 
> ...


While eye certainly did rib [pun?] you about the existence of that NASA-esque remote meat thermometer …. that box, on the other hand, is no laughing matter.

Beautifully done!

So many (um …. probably > 75%) of the completed projects on LJ are SO intricate that I can't fully appreciate them, and how much time, talent, and effort went into their construction.

This one, though … is right up my proverbial alley 

[typed on my remote, digital laptop ;-)]


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Case for a digital oven thermometer*
> 
> My digital oven thermometer, with remote, needed a case. I decided to make it from wood. Since the now infamous thermometer had been the subject of some humerous bantering between NBeener and I, Neil wanted to see the case. I had used it to cook the prime rib for Christmas dinner.
> 
> ...


OhByTheWay:

When the cover is closed, it drops down when passing over the front lip, making it unlikely to be dislodged unless turned over, but there would be no reason to do that.

How about double-stick Velcro … just in case?

Probably overkill, but … that's just how I roll 

[edit: Ohhhh. You were talking about the cover itself. Never mind ;-)]


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Case for a digital oven thermometer*
> 
> My digital oven thermometer, with remote, needed a case. I decided to make it from wood. Since the now infamous thermometer had been the subject of some humerous bantering between NBeener and I, Neil wanted to see the case. I had used it to cook the prime rib for Christmas dinner.
> 
> ...


*Neil*
Thanks for the comments. This thing will sit in a bottom of a drawer for months until the next turkey or prime rib comes along. Right now, I am not sure I would use it on much else, although it could be used on a large chicken…........or I could stick it in my thigh to see how much you guys have roasted me over my snafoos on the forum…......(-:


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Case for a digital oven thermometer*
> 
> My digital oven thermometer, with remote, needed a case. I decided to make it from wood. Since the now infamous thermometer had been the subject of some humerous bantering between NBeener and I, Neil wanted to see the case. I had used it to cook the prime rib for Christmas dinner.
> 
> ...


I don´t now abaut the thermometer but I do now that the box will come in very handy for severel different thing´s I have in the bottom of a big trunk and it´s always a mess 
thank´s for sharing the clear lid is a good idea even when it´s not wood

Dennis


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Case for a digital oven thermometer*
> 
> My digital oven thermometer, with remote, needed a case. I decided to make it from wood. Since the now infamous thermometer had been the subject of some humerous bantering between NBeener and I, Neil wanted to see the case. I had used it to cook the prime rib for Christmas dinner.
> 
> ...


You better use that instrument as much as you can in order to justify its expense.

It's not the same as a woodworking tool. <O}#

An nice box for it though.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Case for a digital oven thermometer*
> 
> My digital oven thermometer, with remote, needed a case. I decided to make it from wood. Since the now infamous thermometer had been the subject of some humerous bantering between NBeener and I, Neil wanted to see the case. I had used it to cook the prime rib for Christmas dinner.
> 
> ...


*bentlyj*
Thanks for the…....er…....forbearance (-:

*Dave*
Yah, the box is a stabilizing environment for the battery electrolyte, and if I have any problems with dropout, I put the transmitter in the box. I planned and constructed it carefully so that the nails form a resonant fractal antenna at the specified frequency, although it is a function of the inductive properties of the semi-conducting glue in the plywood. Took a few runs with the calculator but it works…...........I may store it on top of my Flat Panel 4X Induction Charging System I got for Christmas for the Wii Remotes…..that ought to keep the batteries in tip-top shape…..............(-:

*Dennis*
The clear lid has multiple advantages, including very thin material, visible contents, etc. Thanks for viewing, hope your Holiday Season is the best.

*Dick*
Nothing is too good for my prime rib, or my turkeys. Actually, it will allow me to be in the shop, or the office and play while the food cooks. The thermometer works very well, and suspect if I keep it protected, it will last longer. I wouldn't have bought it, but we couldn't find a good replacement for our old fashioned jam it in the meat, tough enough for the grill and survive the dishwasher thermometer. It died through a mishap in closing a drawer….....full military honors, it must have been 20 years old. So Sherie calls me and says she can't find a thermometer with the proper credendtials, but she was standing in front of some digital things. I said OK do whatever. After seeing the price tag, I decided it needed armor plating so it didn't suffer the fate of the last thermometer…..(-:


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Case for a digital oven thermometer*
> 
> My digital oven thermometer, with remote, needed a case. I decided to make it from wood. Since the now infamous thermometer had been the subject of some humerous bantering between NBeener and I, Neil wanted to see the case. I had used it to cook the prime rib for Christmas dinner.
> 
> ...


Jim
thank´s great only had to work the half time 
I do hope the same for you

now let me see 
a box for multiple use
a clear lid with multiple advanges
now there got to be a brain (like Eistein´s) behind that kind of innovation )

aaah it has to be a L J Member

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Case for a digital oven thermometer*
> 
> My digital oven thermometer, with remote, needed a case. I decided to make it from wood. Since the now infamous thermometer had been the subject of some humerous bantering between NBeener and I, Neil wanted to see the case. I had used it to cook the prime rib for Christmas dinner.
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
I think your work is like mine, it doesn't stop with holidays. I am working all New Year's weekend. And yahhhhh, definitely an LJ….......(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*The Panel Trolley Antic................gonna lighten my load.........*

I saw this panel handler trolley in a magazine, except made out of metal, and therefore a much different looking base where the panel rests. I thought the physics were doable in wood, and I had a bunch of scrap wood.

I needed a little warmup before tackling my super sled. The main pieces of the sled are cut out by the way, and the fences are gluing up. I decided I had enough shop time this weekend, now I need to vegetate before starting another week of work.

This project is classified as an antic, because an antic is *making something to prove you could do it when it would be smarter to buy it*. My only excuse was I hadn't seen one in the local stores. And I had all this warped plywood to use on small items.

So first a picture of the trolley in action on a panel. This is before I finished the trolley with Watco, but I had to get this slightly larger than 4×8' panel of MDF cut up to get a 48×3 inch piece as the finish layer on my sled's back fence. Needed to do the glueup.










Here I have rested the panel while it is on the trolley on a project table and the band saw. It has two in line wheels. There are no attachments to the trolley. The panel needs to rest approximately at its center position on the trolley. The resting point is angled to force the panel into the upright, and this shifts the center of gravity of the average size 4×8' panel to lie approximately over the wheels. So essentially the trolley is a bicycle with the panel sitting side saddle, except there is no seat just an upright to lie against.

This is the backside of this same panel on the trolley:










So then I put another project table near the panel, and then put my hands under the panel and lifted and slid it onto the project table. The trolley just fell backward a few inches and rested on the skirt of the project table. Neat. So not only was it easy to put the panel on the trolley, but with a little attention to balance the panel could then easily be steered(with the short wheel base it turns on a dime)out of the garage and into the shop. You can also tilt the front on the panel up by pushing the rear of the panel down and the wheels will then lift over obstacles. The trolley is forced by physics to stay attached to the panel. Then when the panel is rested against a table or sawhorse, there is space to put ones hands underneath the panel and lift and slide it over. No heroics needed.

Here is a full view of the trolley, after its coat of Watco:










And here is a picture that shows the angling of the resting point for a panel that forces the panel into the upright, and makes the trolley cling to the panel:










The trolley will not get frequent use, but any full panel 1/2 inch thick or more will get a ride on the trolley from storage into the shop…....

*Construction*
The body of the trolley is layered glued plywood, nothing is hollow. the axles are 5/8" bolts that I have had for 30 years, finally got some use out of them. The upright is glued to the body, and has a carriage bolt and two screws to attach to the body for strength. The upright is made of two 3/4inch plywood pieces glued and screwed.

The wheels are 3/4inch ply made with my new circle jig on my toy bandsaw. The angled piece is some fir cut at about a 30 deg angle.

If anyone wants to make one, I will put up pictures with full dimensions. I did this in Sketchup first. I just eyeballed some pictures in a ShopNotes review of the metal manufactured item, and came up with my dimensions. So if you want to make one….let me know.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *The Panel Trolley Antic................gonna lighten my load.........*
> 
> I saw this panel handler trolley in a magazine, except made out of metal, and therefore a much different looking base where the panel rests. I thought the physics were doable in wood, and I had a bunch of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


Sweet and very well made

Now if I could only figure out how to make one of these go up and down the stairs to the basement shop!

Lew


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *The Panel Trolley Antic................gonna lighten my load.........*
> 
> I saw this panel handler trolley in a magazine, except made out of metal, and therefore a much different looking base where the panel rests. I thought the physics were doable in wood, and I had a bunch of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


Very nice Jim,and a great way to use up plywood scraps.

This should be a great energy saver, for yourself.

Now you have to make something that'll lift the panel on the table for you.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Panel Trolley Antic................gonna lighten my load.........*
> 
> I saw this panel handler trolley in a magazine, except made out of metal, and therefore a much different looking base where the panel rests. I thought the physics were doable in wood, and I had a bunch of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


*lew*
Thanks for the comment, Lew. Actually if all you had were one step or a few steps then you could put a handle on the upright near the top to lift the panel and the trolley up a step or two. Wouldn't work for a lot of steps. The one made in metal had a handle. My Sketchup drawing has a handle. But I don't need one in my situation so I didn't put one on it.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Panel Trolley Antic................gonna lighten my load.........*
> 
> I saw this panel handler trolley in a magazine, except made out of metal, and therefore a much different looking base where the panel rests. I thought the physics were doable in wood, and I had a bunch of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


*Dick*
Actually in the same article in ShopNotes they had a device that helps. But you know, the biggest problem is getting your fingers underneath the panel, and the trolley has the panel already off the floor. It was a breeze to lift the panel up and onto the table. That was an unexpected benefit.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Panel Trolley Antic................gonna lighten my load.........*
> 
> I saw this panel handler trolley in a magazine, except made out of metal, and therefore a much different looking base where the panel rests. I thought the physics were doable in wood, and I had a bunch of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


Using plywood to move plywood. Excellent idea!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Panel Trolley Antic................gonna lighten my load.........*
> 
> I saw this panel handler trolley in a magazine, except made out of metal, and therefore a much different looking base where the panel rests. I thought the physics were doable in wood, and I had a bunch of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


*David*
You are younger than me, and I will bet stronger than me. I am still pretty strong, well, very strong, but now when I exert maximal effort…....things tend to happen to me. So, I started to lift that panel, and said ohmygosh this is really heavy. And then I remembered that ShopNotes article, found it and stared at the trolley.

..........and of course, then my propensity to do antic stuff took over, and here is the plywood solution.

I figured you would understand this, because you use resources efficiently. This is right up your alley. But you may be able to still manhandle those panels without after effects. I never know at my age…....

........so I will use the trolley…........


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Panel Trolley Antic................gonna lighten my load.........*
> 
> I saw this panel handler trolley in a magazine, except made out of metal, and therefore a much different looking base where the panel rests. I thought the physics were doable in wood, and I had a bunch of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


Slick device Jim. Post it in Woodsmith and get a free Bosch mini-driver out of it  Then you could have a portable tool for that handyman stuff you do in Maui without everyone thinking you are a terrorist at the airport…

David


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Panel Trolley Antic................gonna lighten my load.........*
> 
> I saw this panel handler trolley in a magazine, except made out of metal, and therefore a much different looking base where the panel rests. I thought the physics were doable in wood, and I had a bunch of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


*David Craig*
I think you know me too well. Unfortunately this is a rip-off of a device ShopNotes was reviewing. Nothing original about the thought, the wood rendition is original. Of course Woodsmith might not be any the wiser.

But I think I'll settle for a device that saves my back and doesn't promote hernias, and used up some of my warped plywood….........(-:


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *The Panel Trolley Antic................gonna lighten my load.........*
> 
> I saw this panel handler trolley in a magazine, except made out of metal, and therefore a much different looking base where the panel rests. I thought the physics were doable in wood, and I had a bunch of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


Looks like a good assisting jig Jim, and doesn't take up much storage room. I'm like Lew with the basement stairs to deal with.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Panel Trolley Antic................gonna lighten my load.........*
> 
> I saw this panel handler trolley in a magazine, except made out of metal, and therefore a much different looking base where the panel rests. I thought the physics were doable in wood, and I had a bunch of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


*Timbo*
Too bad about the stairs. This thing really works well. Takes one try to figure it out. But then it is obviously the way to go if you only have one or two stairs or a few bumps like me. Being compact helps also.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Panel Trolley Antic................gonna lighten my load.........*
> 
> I saw this panel handler trolley in a magazine, except made out of metal, and therefore a much different looking base where the panel rests. I thought the physics were doable in wood, and I had a bunch of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


Jim,

While I am younger, and in reasonable shape, and what isn't quite right is an ongoing personal project. I was involved in a wreck years ago, that got me sedentary for too long, that and bad descisions added up to weight and weight related back troubles. My doc has both LOML and I on Weight Watchers, and I am much more active than I have been in years.

Having said that, even if I didn't have the troubles I do, I am not too young to think that anything to help the back last longer isn't a good thing…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *The Panel Trolley Antic................gonna lighten my load.........*
> 
> I saw this panel handler trolley in a magazine, except made out of metal, and therefore a much different looking base where the panel rests. I thought the physics were doable in wood, and I had a bunch of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


Looks good Jim


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *The Panel Trolley Antic................gonna lighten my load.........*
> 
> I saw this panel handler trolley in a magazine, except made out of metal, and therefore a much different looking base where the panel rests. I thought the physics were doable in wood, and I had a bunch of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


I think you can build one of these using a large bike wheel, & front fork.

You can then attach it to a cradle to hold the plywood. The bike wheel should be able to handle the stairs, because of its large diameter.

There's a lot of old bikes out there just waiting something for this.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Panel Trolley Antic................gonna lighten my load.........*
> 
> I saw this panel handler trolley in a magazine, except made out of metal, and therefore a much different looking base where the panel rests. I thought the physics were doable in wood, and I had a bunch of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


A nice accessory for those that have to move those sheet goods a distance Jim. I liked the angle rest that forces the panel to sit vertical. Alas, I haven't a need for one of these, not because I'm strong, but because my sheet storage is right next to may TS. I'm sure a lot of other folks will find it useful and will be grateful that you shared the idea.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Panel Trolley Antic................gonna lighten my load.........*
> 
> I saw this panel handler trolley in a magazine, except made out of metal, and therefore a much different looking base where the panel rests. I thought the physics were doable in wood, and I had a bunch of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


*a1Jim*
Thanks Jim. It was an interesting item to make, and it does work.
*Dick*
Neat idea for those who have stairs. Otherwise cutting it in two before going downstairs, or having two people move it around works. But of course, the idea this item, is it makes it easier for just one person. 15 years ago I could handl the panels, it was uncomfortable but not dangerous. Now I am too likely to pull a muscle or some such.
*Mike*
My storage is about 25 feet away from where I cut them up. And you have to thread yourself between things. So for me it is useful.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *The Panel Trolley Antic................gonna lighten my load.........*
> 
> I saw this panel handler trolley in a magazine, except made out of metal, and therefore a much different looking base where the panel rests. I thought the physics were doable in wood, and I had a bunch of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


*Jim,*

If I'm doing a special project with plywood. I usually make a cut list, & have it sawed at the store.

They don't charge for it, for a certain number of cuts, then it's $ 0.25 each.

Not having a pickup, there's no problem fitting them in my van.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Panel Trolley Antic................gonna lighten my load.........*
> 
> I saw this panel handler trolley in a magazine, except made out of metal, and therefore a much different looking base where the panel rests. I thought the physics were doable in wood, and I had a bunch of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


*Dick*
I guess I am in the habit of keeping plywood and MDF around. Part of the problem is that I am still working, and I tend to make things when I have the time and inclination, and I don't want to go out to buy things every time. That is the real crux of the matter.

One thing I don't like to do is shopping when I am on call. I can get stuck with a pile of stuff, and have to abandon it and run off to the hospital. So it is in the nature of my life. My van will take a 4×8 sheet lying flat, so when I am out buying lumber I buy extra just for the future.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *The Panel Trolley Antic................gonna lighten my load.........*
> 
> I saw this panel handler trolley in a magazine, except made out of metal, and therefore a much different looking base where the panel rests. I thought the physics were doable in wood, and I had a bunch of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


Nice! great idea Jim we that's you and I are getting too old to be moving these brutes around without some sort of help.LOLAlistair


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Panel Trolley Antic................gonna lighten my load.........*
> 
> I saw this panel handler trolley in a magazine, except made out of metal, and therefore a much different looking base where the panel rests. I thought the physics were doable in wood, and I had a bunch of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


*Alistair*
Thanks for the view and comments. It was fortunately made from junk plywood and bolts I had lying around. The carriage bolt was a reclaimed one. Mostly it was just made to see if I could do it. But it does work well in addition…........


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *The Panel Trolley Antic................gonna lighten my load.........*
> 
> I saw this panel handler trolley in a magazine, except made out of metal, and therefore a much different looking base where the panel rests. I thought the physics were doable in wood, and I had a bunch of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


*JIM<*

My van will handle full sheets, but I have to use a bungee cord to hold the door down.

I often haul multiple sheets though.

I don't have a long way to get home, but in the winter it gets a little coolish.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Panel Trolley Antic................gonna lighten my load.........*
> 
> I saw this panel handler trolley in a magazine, except made out of metal, and therefore a much different looking base where the panel rests. I thought the physics were doable in wood, and I had a bunch of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


great little trolley you have made I like it
and did saw something like that a while ago
just bigger butyours is small and handy
I was trying to think(wish seems to be impossiple) )
that stair trolley cuold bemade the same way as those sack truck
that can climp on stairs they have three wheels on a rotating triangle
and they are qeit handsome to do the job we even has some of
the colleagues in other towns using them to transport wheelchair users 
up and down from apartments buildings except that theres is electric
but it works real good

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Panel Trolley Antic................gonna lighten my load.........*
> 
> I saw this panel handler trolley in a magazine, except made out of metal, and therefore a much different looking base where the panel rests. I thought the physics were doable in wood, and I had a bunch of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


*Dick*
I think if I was you I would let them do the cutting…..(-: I have done similar things in the distant past before I had trucks or vans. I can't remember where or when, but I remember getting very cold.

My car is a seven year old Odyssey….I don't buy cars very often. And before I bought it, I asked specifically if it would haul a 4 by 8 sheet of plywood!

Actually I was considering a truck, but I don't like to drive them. The Odyssey hauls my plywood, and my kids and grandkids from the airport…......I just don't know what I would do without it. So my next car will be a van also. My wife drives an SUV….we are practical folk. No foo foo cars for us.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Panel Trolley Antic................gonna lighten my load.........*
> 
> I saw this panel handler trolley in a magazine, except made out of metal, and therefore a much different looking base where the panel rests. I thought the physics were doable in wood, and I had a bunch of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
I am glad I don't have to negotiate stairs. As you are probably aware my shop is the back end of a two stall garage that is two stalls deep. Resulting from an addition to the house before we bought it. That item you are dscribing deserves a picture. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Panel Trolley Antic................gonna lighten my load.........*
> 
> I saw this panel handler trolley in a magazine, except made out of metal, and therefore a much different looking base where the panel rests. I thought the physics were doable in wood, and I had a bunch of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


Helllo Jim
her is some sacktruck that can be used for stairs 
if it is the one for wheelchairs you want then I have to surch a little more I have some
but not qeit what I was thinking of but just say it and I will do it 
naa let mee see if I can remmeber how to put some pictures here
.
.this is the one with three wheels









.
.
this is the one with five wheels









.
.
this is how the princip of how it works
.









I hope it help you those for the wheelchairs climp op/down nearly with aut any force becourse they are electric
I think it cuold be possiple to use the princip for a trolley too

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Panel Trolley Antic................gonna lighten my load.........*
> 
> I saw this panel handler trolley in a magazine, except made out of metal, and therefore a much different looking base where the panel rests. I thought the physics were doable in wood, and I had a bunch of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
Good pics for the illustration. With something like that, and I bet it could be made out of wood…....(-: , you could design a stair running trolley for large sheets. The trick would be the bottom of the stairs for large sheets however. Oh, well, I am done with trolleys.

My sled has my attention now…........think I will write a brief blog item…..........


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Panel Trolley Antic................gonna lighten my load.........*
> 
> I saw this panel handler trolley in a magazine, except made out of metal, and therefore a much different looking base where the panel rests. I thought the physics were doable in wood, and I had a bunch of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


Hej Jim
just got in from the cold we had a blitz over Denmark the last two days , just finished shoveling
the drive way om the ground for the 12 times in two days it seems that i will never get some shop time :-(

done a little quick thinking (is that possiple  yes sometimes) you just have raise an exstra little baseplate
up in the air against the upright  
or you shuold have two trolyes one in each end of the board but that will not take care for the turns
undless you make them like casters that you lock so they stay in line on stairs
Hmmm another thing for the patent office you run :--)

have a nice day

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Panel Trolley Antic................gonna lighten my load.........*
> 
> I saw this panel handler trolley in a magazine, except made out of metal, and therefore a much different looking base where the panel rests. I thought the physics were doable in wood, and I had a bunch of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
That is sounding way to complicated for even me. Hope your snow is done, we haven't had much lately, thank heavens.

I glued up my back fence for my sled. I used a clamping method that allowed the pieces to shift slightly out of alignment. It didn't seem acceptable so I redid it today. Now I am in better alignment. We'll see.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Lumberjocks Mentored Projects*

My Super Sled is the demo item for this discussion:

This continues to be a technically interesting thing to build. Of course, I started out with a simple design more like Neil's, but everyone has urged me to add all the gizmos…........and every gizmo prolongs the build. So LJ's has slowed me down, but I will end up with a more versatile device.

*I don't know if LJ's is gonna be a help or a hindrance in whatever the final product is like…......but I am sure LJ's are gonna have an opinion about everything about it…...(-:*

Seriously, this would not have worked out well without LJ's.

Of course, John W. Nixon of Eagle Lake Woodworking is the inspiration for the super sled concept. And many of the features come from him.

But LJ's, all along the way, have not only given advice on what I should consider to put on the sled, but also advice about the do's and don'ts of construction. Multiple suggestions on materials, finish, size, weight, guards, etc. Not to mention the fact that I am copying things outright from Scott Bryan, MickeyD, and ohmygosh, even Neil….....(-:

*I would say this is the first project I have done where I have presented the design (in Sketchup in this case) and then modified it according to suggestions from LJ's at every step, as I actually started to construct it.*

It makes the project longer, but since this is really a tool, not a piece of furniture, it makes sense to get a lot of help and opinions. Especially since I am a beginning woodworking hobbyist, but for those who don't know me, a fairly experienced DIYer.

*The first sled I ever saw for real, is the sled I am making.*

*So I thought there ought to be a name or description for this kind of approach, as distinguished from a number of projects where I just describe what I am doing as I progress to completion. This is different. I presented the concept before I started the sled. I even had a Skype - GoToMeeting session with DaveR about the Sketchup stuff, WOW…...what a learning process revolving around the people at LJ's.*

So I thought about this awhile. It is really a mentored project. It is mentored by LJ's. So I am going to call it an LJ Mentored Project

So when I do this again, and it is inevitable, attributes of such a project will include:

*LJ MENTORED PROJECT

(the following would be in various blog items)

1) Present plan before construction, whatever the plan format is.
2) Discuss purpose, materials, scope, etc.
3) Present the project at intervals during construction for comment and review.
4) Discuss results with special attention to problems, successes, innovation, and utility of the product.
5) State what I would do different if I were to do it again.*

OK, for those of you rolling your eyeballs, this is a project where you ask advice before you start, during the construction, and then review the results for other people who might want to do the same thing…......pretty simple. The more description the better…....the more pictures the better…...everybody likes pictures….LJ's would rather read comic books, and being an LJ, so would I…....get the drift?....(-:

*So thanks to you that keep watching this never ending project, and special thanks to those who have mentored me…...this is sure a lot of fun…..........*


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Lumberjocks Mentored Projects*
> 
> My Super Sled is the demo item for this discussion:
> 
> ...


Jim,

Who among us couldn't use some input when we are designing something we've only read about or had a quick glimpse of in a picture or video?

I know I have learned a great deal from watching you develop and build this sled. I appreciate your willingness to share your learning experiences with the rest of us.

Lew


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Lumberjocks Mentored Projects*
> 
> My Super Sled is the demo item for this discussion:
> 
> ...


Thanks again Lew. LJ's is a great format for presenting, but an even better format for learning. I will report on how things work out. It's all in the way things work…............

Thanks Lew,

Jim


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Lumberjocks Mentored Projects*
> 
> My Super Sled is the demo item for this discussion:
> 
> ...


Jim, I greatly admire your approach on constructing this sled. It is one thing to simply post a completed project but it is entirely different to open up the construction process for critique and modify it on the fly. This certainly creates a much more complicated build that is a testament to your talent and abilities.

Your approach to this project is certainly an inspiration to me personally and will certainly help improve my next project.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Lumberjocks Mentored Projects*
> 
> My Super Sled is the demo item for this discussion:
> 
> ...


*Scott*

Thanks again Scott.

I finally realized that I had done this in a somewhat unusual and formal fashion. Wanted to dissect it, and then give it a structure and a name. Makes it easier to decide how you are going to do the next project. Some projects don't need much input.

But this project is a tool, really quite complex, involves precision and consideration for maintenance and scope of use.

You know, I had your sled as an image on one of my screens as I designed this. This is an modification of your design.

Thanks again for the mentoring Scott…..............

Jim


----------



## ArcticTroy (Jan 5, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Lumberjocks Mentored Projects*
> 
> My Super Sled is the demo item for this discussion:
> 
> ...


Almost ready to drive down to Anchorage to see this thing in person


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Lumberjocks Mentored Projects*
> 
> My Super Sled is the demo item for this discussion:
> 
> ...


*Troy*
When I get the outfeed table/TS cabinet done….....then it might be worth it….......(-:

I just keep on plugging along. This week will not be as productive, I am on call this coming weekend.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Lumberjocks Mentored Projects*
> 
> My Super Sled is the demo item for this discussion:
> 
> ...


I printed out a screen shot. I'm pretty humbled to have my name even mentioned in the context of this Maloof/Krenov sled 

When I worked in e-commerce, my heart was with the IT group, though my body and soul were stuck elsewhere.

Eventually, the head of Software Quality Assurance … well … married my woodworker brother (he's a recovering LJ, and the product rep for MagSwitch). The two met at my wedding to SWMBO 

Dorothea and I would talk all the time, at work.

"WHY," she would ask, "don't those OTHER workgroups talk to Quality Assurance at the FRONT end of their IT projects??? WE're the ones that have to make sure it works. WE're the ones who can tell them what pitfalls to watch out for, and how to avoid them!!"

And she was sooo right.

Quality … should be *designed in, NOT tested out*.

Well done, Mr. Bertelson. My Dorothea (and her woodworking Hubby) would be proud


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Lumberjocks Mentored Projects*
> 
> My Super Sled is the demo item for this discussion:
> 
> ...


"This week will not be as productive, I am on call this coming weekend."

Totally irrelevant, but … in your biz … are there, and do you track, Leading Indicators?

I'm thinking … condom sales, alcohol sales, chick flicks, blizzards, Oil Rebates, tax refunds, etc., etc.?

It seems like you should be able to do some multiple regression analysis, and find out what correlates most closely with … ahem … births, and then plan your shop time, your call time, and your Here Today, Gone To Maui time … accordingly?

I need more … or dramatically LESS … coffee


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Lumberjocks Mentored Projects*
> 
> My Super Sled is the demo item for this discussion:
> 
> ...


Hej Jim

*I don't know if LJ's is gonna be a help or a hindrance in whatever the final product is like……...but I am sure LJ's are gonna have an opinion about everything about it……(-:*

yes we can bee a help if we want to
yes we make every hindrace we can every time
yes we have opinions about every thing 

it has been such a pleasure to see and read your blog´s speciel those on the sled
your trainning from your daily work realy come trugh when you approch new projects
and even now in this blog you do it 
you realy get me trying to learn to do it the same way when I´m going to build my projects
I have put it on my favorit so I can print it out to be hanging on the wall in my shop
so maybee a decade from now I will have it in my backbone if I live that long )
and from me I can only say it´s fun to learn again 
well you know what I mean
have a plesent day over there

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Lumberjocks Mentored Projects*
> 
> My Super Sled is the demo item for this discussion:
> 
> ...


*Neil…......comment 1*
I am humbled…...............

.......................

..............

..........check out the next blog item….......

http://lumberjocks.com/jbertelson/blog/14150#comment-609403

This is going to get wild…..............!!!!

*Neil…......comment 2*
Been tracking that stuff for years, diligently, spreadsheets…......

Dismal failures. One year it is spring, next year fall, next year winter, with no correlation to anything…..

........human companionship is a rising and falling curve…....perhaps….....nahhhhh

...it is all about chaos, and that is the story of my life, not going to study it….....................(-:

*Dennis*
Don't read my next blog item….......wait a few days, until you have some time off…......or perhaps when you are driving might be a good time, but don't print it out, that would distract you from the road…........the next blog item will make the situation worse….......

Maybe you shouldn't read it at all…...........(-:

http://lumberjocks.com/jbertelson/blog/14150#comment-609403


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Lumberjocks Mentored Projects*
> 
> My Super Sled is the demo item for this discussion:
> 
> ...


We are waiting in anticipation.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*What's the oldest thing in your shop you bought new............?*

There is no contest in my shop, and I have alluded to it before….......*the oldest thing in my shop is a study lamp* I went to college with, in *1959. Bought new*.

Now here is a picture of that lamp…..........










......and I have said this before too, that was my study lamp, used throughout college, medical school, and beyond….......

.........it still has the original bulbs. Either those are the best bulbs in the world….....or I didn't spend much time studying…and that is not the case. *Great lamp, great bulbs, used it today, over 50 years old! What is with this lamp and its bulbs…......anybody got an answer…..?*


----------



## oluf (Jan 29, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *What's the oldest thing in your shop you bought new............?*
> 
> There is no contest in my shop, and I have alluded to it before….......*the oldest thing in my shop is a study lamp* I went to college with, in *1959. Bought new*.
> 
> ...


It doesn't use a starter and it doesn't ust a rapid-start ballast. You do those jobs by holding the button down until the light comes on. I still use one just like it. Just older.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *What's the oldest thing in your shop you bought new............?*
> 
> There is no contest in my shop, and I have alluded to it before….......*the oldest thing in my shop is a study lamp* I went to college with, in *1959. Bought new*.
> 
> ...


*oluf*

That's great, and it is the case with the buttons. That must be the secret.

Thanks for coming by and viewing…..........I suspect we are in the same generation….......

Jiim


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *What's the oldest thing in your shop you bought new............?*
> 
> There is no contest in my shop, and I have alluded to it before….......*the oldest thing in my shop is a study lamp* I went to college with, in *1959. Bought new*.
> 
> ...


Newer is not always better.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *What's the oldest thing in your shop you bought new............?*
> 
> There is no contest in my shop, and I have alluded to it before….......*the oldest thing in my shop is a study lamp* I went to college with, in *1959. Bought new*.
> 
> ...


Funny how some things will last and last. Over 20 years ago, I received this Black and Decker Jigsaw for a present.










Single speed, annoying screw to hold the blades in. I used it to cut things I should have used a reciprocating saw for. I have had two newer jigsaws since it was purchased, One died after only 3 projects and it had a dust blower, scrolling action, orbital settings, multiple speeds, blah, blah, blah. The last thing I used this crappy little saw on was at work. They had some tiles that were an inch thick that was part metal and part plyboard. They needed notches cut into it to run computer cables under the floor and I didn't want to burn up a good saw so I put in a bi-metal blade and cut a dozen of them. This thing just will not die.

David


----------



## tunkvalleycustomwood (Nov 24, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *What's the oldest thing in your shop you bought new............?*
> 
> There is no contest in my shop, and I have alluded to it before….......*the oldest thing in my shop is a study lamp* I went to college with, in *1959. Bought new*.
> 
> ...


the oldest thing in my shop is me


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *What's the oldest thing in your shop you bought new............?*
> 
> There is no contest in my shop, and I have alluded to it before….......*the oldest thing in my shop is a study lamp* I went to college with, in *1959. Bought new*.
> 
> ...


I guess my dad's hack saw, made in tiwane in the 1970's. Never use it it's junk!!!lol…


----------



## terry1769 (Sep 13, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *What's the oldest thing in your shop you bought new............?*
> 
> There is no contest in my shop, and I have alluded to it before….......*the oldest thing in my shop is a study lamp* I went to college with, in *1959. Bought new*.
> 
> ...


I have that exact same lamp on my desk, handed down from my Dad. Used it just last night.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *What's the oldest thing in your shop you bought new............?*
> 
> There is no contest in my shop, and I have alluded to it before….......*the oldest thing in my shop is a study lamp* I went to college with, in *1959. Bought new*.
> 
> ...


HMMMmmmmmmmmmm.
Good question!
I have an old claw hammer with the cushion grip missing. It might be a great candidate. It hangs where I won't grab it when I want a hammer.
As Tunk Valley says, the oldest thing in my shop is me.
My 28 year old ShopSmith is the oldest power tool.

Ahhhh, so many old things, its hard to choose!

d


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *What's the oldest thing in your shop you bought new............?*
> 
> There is no contest in my shop, and I have alluded to it before….......*the oldest thing in my shop is a study lamp* I went to college with, in *1959. Bought new*.
> 
> ...


*lew*
For sure Lew, there wouldn't be any money in producing bulbs that never burn out.

*David Craig*
I have some old Skil stuff…...my Skil router I retired when part of the bit changing mechanism failed, although technically it still works, about 30 years old. And my Skil Circular saw and corded drill are about that age. The saw is in use, but don't use corded drills much anymore, but it is the most powerful one in the shop.

*tunk valley*
The oldest thing in my shop is a brace handed down from my grandfather which is about 80 years old. But for things I bought myself, the lamp wins.

*Bob*
My grandfather gave me some junk hack saws also, I threw them away last year.

*terry*
That is three of us then. These lamps will probably never die. Even the buttons, cord, and the arm mechanism won't die. I think they were considered industrial items when manuafactured, and were suppose to suffer abuse and never quit.

*Don*
My radial arm saw will be 40 years old next year, and I bought it new.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *What's the oldest thing in your shop you bought new............?*
> 
> There is no contest in my shop, and I have alluded to it before….......*the oldest thing in my shop is a study lamp* I went to college with, in *1959. Bought new*.
> 
> ...


I guess the oldest thing in my shop besides myself and a few odd hand tools is my Sjøberg work bench which is about 30 years old. Most of my machines and power tools have been purchased over the last 14 years after I began woodworking.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *What's the oldest thing in your shop you bought new............?*
> 
> There is no contest in my shop, and I have alluded to it before….......*the oldest thing in my shop is a study lamp* I went to college with, in *1959. Bought new*.
> 
> ...


I have 2 Proxon socketwrench set one 1/4 and the other ½ some screwdrivers /saws/hammers/misc.
a bosch 400w drill a bosch sander and a bosch jigsaw the bosch in the cheap green serie
all off it has 34 years abused work and still going strong nothing have been reparet 
I buoght it right after my 14year party where the old folks say welcome to the adult world
and the tools have been with me trugh a dusin home renovation and misc. diy stoff
so I gess that they will be passed down to my daughter before they said enoff is enoff 
and that old drilling mashine with keychuck always seams to bunch right into my hand every 
time there is a hole there has to be done even thow I have newer bigger/smaller and better mashines
there can do it faster they just don´t have the same appeal to my hand I gess

I have older tools but most of them have beeen gift to me so I believe they don´t caunt

mvh
Dennis


----------



## unisaw2 (Feb 2, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *What's the oldest thing in your shop you bought new............?*
> 
> There is no contest in my shop, and I have alluded to it before….......*the oldest thing in my shop is a study lamp* I went to college with, in *1959. Bought new*.
> 
> ...


I have that same light over my drafting table, and funny, I can't remember ever changing the bulbs either. The light is made by Dazor. I've had mine for over 30 years and who knows how old it is. Dazor is still made today, they make an awesome circular magnifiying light, that would be great for my bad eyes, but it's $250.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *What's the oldest thing in your shop you bought new............?*
> 
> There is no contest in my shop, and I have alluded to it before….......*the oldest thing in my shop is a study lamp* I went to college with, in *1959. Bought new*.
> 
> ...


Stanley Socket set, had approx 16 years new, never even broke one yet.

Ryobi 1-1/2HP Router approx 14 Years new

of course I have bought older tools not new to me.


----------



## dlmckirdy (Oct 27, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *What's the oldest thing in your shop you bought new............?*
> 
> There is no contest in my shop, and I have alluded to it before….......*the oldest thing in my shop is a study lamp* I went to college with, in *1959. Bought new*.
> 
> ...


I have a complete set of Craftsman mechanics tools my dad gave me when I bought my first car (1957 Chev Belair $50 - I'd bet the tools cost him much more) about 45 years ago. I also have a 1950 Craftsman 8" table saw in good useable condition from my father-in-law, and several misc. hand tools my grandfather passed down to my father, who passed them down to me, most of them occasionally used today. The Craftsman wrenches and sockets still have their chrome finish in great condition.

Probably the oldest tools are a pair of house raising jacks from my grandfather. He used them in a house moving business in his early twentys, so they would be about 80 years old if he bought them new.

By the way, I think I still have one of those lamps I got used 45 years ago, And I know I have never changed the lamps or ballast!


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Feb 9, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *What's the oldest thing in your shop you bought new............?*
> 
> There is no contest in my shop, and I have alluded to it before….......*the oldest thing in my shop is a study lamp* I went to college with, in *1959. Bought new*.
> 
> ...


I have a chunk of railroad track about a foot long that my great-grandfather used as an anvil in his machine shed on the family farm starting in 1894! My grandfather gave it to me when I was 14. That was 50 years ago.

It is one of my most prized possessions. My grandpa showed me how to straighten nails and I still 'recycle' nails from time to time.

Whoops, I just saw that this thread is about NEW items, my bad!

My wife gave me a Craftsman 3/8" REVERSIBLE drill for my 18th birthday. That was 46 years ago!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *What's the oldest thing in your shop you bought new............?*
> 
> There is no contest in my shop, and I have alluded to it before….......*the oldest thing in my shop is a study lamp* I went to college with, in *1959. Bought new*.
> 
> ...


*Mike*
Gad zooks Mke, my work bench is 39 years old and I made it. Just teasing. Because my hobby process just began less than a year ago, many tools are young. But my DIY tools go back to the age of the bench, such as the RAS. I forget, who's older, you or me?.............(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *What's the oldest thing in your shop you bought new............?*
> 
> There is no contest in my shop, and I have alluded to it before….......*the oldest thing in my shop is a study lamp* I went to college with, in *1959. Bought new*.
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
I hear you, except for the RAS, some of your tools are older than mine. Not counting hand me downs from grandpa. Funny, how the good old ones seem to come to mind and creep into the hand….......

Hope all is well there in Aero…................

Have the weekend off, so should be around a little more…......

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *What's the oldest thing in your shop you bought new............?*
> 
> There is no contest in my shop, and I have alluded to it before….......*the oldest thing in my shop is a study lamp* I went to college with, in *1959. Bought new*.
> 
> ...


*Unisaw*
Yup, that is the lamp. And I bought the magnifying lamp, oh maybe 20 years ago or more, it was cheaper then. I will have to post a picture. It is the silver color of your lamps…...........maybe my eyes went bad before yours…............(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *What's the oldest thing in your shop you bought new............?*
> 
> There is no contest in my shop, and I have alluded to it before….......*the oldest thing in my shop is a study lamp* I went to college with, in *1959. Bought new*.
> 
> ...


*DaddyZ*
Don't you love those old tools, that just feel right, and keep on working, and you totally understand them. I gotta bunch of those….....product of being an old geezer…..........(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *What's the oldest thing in your shop you bought new............?*
> 
> There is no contest in my shop, and I have alluded to it before….......*the oldest thing in my shop is a study lamp* I went to college with, in *1959. Bought new*.
> 
> ...


*Doug*
You take the cake, that lamp is probably older than mine. And yup, grandfathers old tools. Some of the old Craftsman stuff is fine. And it seems that they are addressing quality again, getting better reviews. Of course, there is that love affair with my 1971 Craftsman RAS and me….....don't tell….....(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *What's the oldest thing in your shop you bought new............?*
> 
> There is no contest in my shop, and I have alluded to it before….......*the oldest thing in my shop is a study lamp* I went to college with, in *1959. Bought new*.
> 
> ...


*eccentrictinkerer*
Your name says you must be a friend of mine. You, me, and Doug are vying for the oldest item, not counting the rail piece. I grew up near railroads…...you know, we were the ones on the wrong side of the tracks. Walked on railroad tracks probably starting at age 5. Love the old steam engines. Northern Minnesota mining town. What memories about trains and tracks….....just part of my life as I grew up. Thanks for the memories. My grandfather came over in the 1800's, age 14, from Denmark, owned a small saw mill and coal mine in his life. He died with money in his pocket at age 87, in 1959, but anything but well off or wealthy. Took off time to go to his funeral when I was in college. Special person in my life. I always associated him with the old time stuff. During the depression, he made a living buying houses, living in them, and remodeling them, and then selling, and buying again. Resourceful.

How things have changed….........


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*I Cannot do Quick and Dirty AnyMore........................got a melody?*

I did my best, I tried to control myself…...to no avail…....this was a miserable failure.

*I cannot do QUICK AND DIRTY ANYMORE…...*

......I claim complete rights to the country and western song title…........(-:

*So how was it that my attempt to do something just minimal, unfinished, no amenities, just blast it out, who cares what people think, I am going to replace it anyway…........was a fiasco…...a flop….......*

I am a total screwup.

Now it wasn't always this way…......let me demonstrate…..even though I don't understand it anymore…....

*A tool rack, just for a few months as a stop gap…..15 years ago…..still in use…....used it today…...*










.....or my large nuts and bolts rack, made from some warped plywood, and some LDF…...no that is not photographic perspective problems, *all those curves are real, those shelves warped slowly but surely until now, 20 years later, thats how it looks…....Q&D at its best….....I was really good at it….....*










....or more recently, a thrown together key and miscellaneous rack, used as you came home or exited the house in your car…........










*That's pretty typical, most Q&D will outlast storebought 10 to 1, you will never be rid of it, unless you destroy it.*
So why can't I do this anymore….....what's my problem.

*I am not to blame, I am just like everybody else in this new century, somebody else is at fault.*

*And I know who is the culprit…......LUMBERJOCKS. I know that everyone will comment, snicker, laugh behind my back. I can't do a h-- a--job anymore. Dratted LJ's.*

OK, so you, you that are reading this, you are at fault.

*Help me. Teach me how to be Q&D again. Maybe an example or two. Some sympathy.

It's in your hands…........ *


----------



## oluf (Jan 29, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *I Cannot do Quick and Dirty AnyMore........................got a melody?*
> 
> I did my best, I tried to control myself…...to no avail…....this was a miserable failure.
> 
> ...


Every task must have a clear objective. If that objective is to produce a useful item to perform a given function for a short term. That is not a cheep and dirty or guick and dirty undertaking, but rather a worthy task. When you let your effort get off track and start introducing things not truley related to the objective you risk failure. Those great projects that are listed here have a very diferent set of objectives such as creating beautifl and long lasting items. Who than should be the judge of weather an objective has been met?


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *I Cannot do Quick and Dirty AnyMore........................got a melody?*
> 
> I did my best, I tried to control myself…...to no avail…....this was a miserable failure.
> 
> ...


You must dedicate a corner of your shop that will never see the camera flash and never speak of these projects again. Start with something simple like a nailed up box for the sandpaper. You can do it.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *I Cannot do Quick and Dirty AnyMore........................got a melody?*
> 
> I did my best, I tried to control myself…...to no avail…....this was a miserable failure.
> 
> ...


Not to be controversial, but Q&D is a thing of the past for you Jim. Your carefree youth is gone, so just accept it. You are now a Lumberjock and there is no way back. That is a good thing!


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *I Cannot do Quick and Dirty AnyMore........................got a melody?*
> 
> I did my best, I tried to control myself…...to no avail…....this was a miserable failure.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a heavy burden to bare Jim.

I think the curvy plywood up there in AK should carry some of the blame, oh and sketchup too.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *I Cannot do Quick and Dirty AnyMore........................got a melody?*
> 
> I did my best, I tried to control myself…...to no avail…....this was a miserable failure.
> 
> ...


*Oluf*
I have to admit, two of those items are passing into the anciennt past history phase, and still function. One is the bolt box rack, which is chock full of bolts, washers, nuts from 5/16 to 1/2 inch diameters. And there are another bunch of things like lag screws a nail selection etc. *Some of those racks really have a lot of weight on them.*

Much of the contents of the rack is over 30 years old, part of a large assortment I bought mail order that has been a money saver, and time saver. The only problem with that rack is that it was underdesigned, but I admit, it hasn't failed, and probably would last my lifetime. But I will replace it as a update the shop. It was only designed as a temp deal to get all those boxes out where I could find stuff easily, I think I really got tired of trying to find stuff one day and built it in less than an hour out of scrap. It is dado construction, which I used on the Q&D tool rack as well, that I can do rapidly on the radial arm saw using the regular blade with a number of passes, although I might have used a wobbler here.

The tool rack was another 20 minute project that I just blasted through, building it out of scrap, dashing through the holes not carrying if the wood splintered. Its main structural integrity comes from the dado construction technique. It will probably be the first of these items to be replaced, although yup, it functions.

The key rack had been installed on the wall, the space now occupied by the freezer. So I made a very Q&D shelf, and just tacked that key rack (that was something my wife purchased) to a board, and bolted both to that rack. Those things will last forever, because they are actually overbuilt. Even though they are Q&D, I knew they would be hit with objects as we unload the cars, bring in lumber, etc. I think I will just sand that shelf a bit, and throw some Watco on it. That will take it out of the Q&D arena. Then perhaps make a new key rack…................*I'll get to those things sometime in the next 15 years, should I live so long…...........(-:*

*Skarp*
Fortunately, I don't have to do anything much in the house, it is just the shop now. But this shop has enough stuff in it that revamping things is quite a project. So I am picking my battles. You are right. I needed to have a well functioning router table for a lot of the shop stuff I am doing, such as completing the sled miter arms and stop blocks.

*Outputter*
I am way ahead of you…......you ought to see my 30 minute wonder that is my sandpaper box…......Q&D personified. I forgot to include it…..........(-:

And it never appears in the pictures….........(-:
You are right Q&D may be OK if I can keep it out of the pictures…....................(-:

*Mike*
I think you hit the nail on the head again Mike. Partly because I have functioning solutions for most things. Now it is just a matter of upgrading everything to function at a new plane (not intended). I really can't do Q&D anymore, because those easy to do things, that need to be done immediately, so to speak, have already been done. I have a bunch of tools and other doodads sitting on my workbench in a corner, waiting for a new rack. But there is no wall space, so they will have to await a total revamp of the workshop.

*Timbo*
Yup, the curvy plywood has something to do with it, and definitely Sketchup. I hadn't thought of the latter, but I did design the router table mod very carefully in Sketchup with the metal table beside me in front of the computer for measurement. But I also ended with a precisely fitting cabinet for the table, it is exactly press fit, and you can lift up the whole thing by the table top even before you put in the screws. Sketchup may be a major culprit.

*All*
Fortunately, I am doing better at increasing my shop time during an average week, so some things will get done faster than I thought. My last hobby involved mostly computer stuff, and I had gotten pretty used to sitting in front of those screens. Now I am getting used to working in the shop, and my efforts at upgrading my old machines, and getting new ones are already making the shop stuff more enjoyable. I find myself starting in the shop at 0830 on a weekend day, and not even breaking for lunch till 1430hrs, 6 hours later. That happened twice this weekend. Friday and Sunday. Saturday is usually broken up due to errands and stuff.

*Thanks everyone for helping me work through this issue, actually, it is an issue for me, if nothing else, trying to understand it…..........(-:*


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *I Cannot do Quick and Dirty AnyMore........................got a melody?*
> 
> I did my best, I tried to control myself…...to no avail…....this was a miserable failure.
> 
> ...


thank´s for sharing this now I know that they still some hope for me )

Dennis


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *I Cannot do Quick and Dirty AnyMore........................got a melody?*
> 
> I did my best, I tried to control myself…...to no avail…....this was a miserable failure.
> 
> ...


Shelves aren't supposed to droop?!?

A tool caddy is supposed to look like a piece of furniture?!?

Key holders are not to be functional and convenient?!?

I must be doing it all wrong, then.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *I Cannot do Quick and Dirty AnyMore........................got a melody?*
> 
> I did my best, I tried to control myself…...to no avail…....this was a miserable failure.
> 
> ...


*Lew*
Thanks for the support, meaning my psyche…....not the shelves…......(-:. I suspect the shelves will droop for quite some time. I am remaking the tool caddy this week end, because it is an annoyance. The shelves will last for another 25 years if I let them. The key holder…......I'll probably let it be. I figured…............you would be in my camp….........(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*A case of LackaNewTool Lament.....................*

Recently….....I was talking about the new sandpaper, and my ancient Hitachi sander in a recent blog entry.

*And I got this yearning for a new sander…..you know, nothing like a new tool to make you upbeat.*

You know….......

*the average American equates buying a new car or truck as nirvana*

.......soaking up the hype….certain that he will be the envy of the neighbors, revelling in the scent of newness…as they just sit in the vehicle…......

*caressing the exquisitely designed vinyl embellishments designed to make you think your new Ford Focus was made by Lamborghini, or your new F-150 was designed by Caterpillar*

*.....looking under the hood, with pride that indicates the engine must be a new V12 straight from the Ferrari factory.*

But not LJ's. *For LJ's, Cars and trucks are merely a means to bring home the tools we have coveted, and eventually purloined from our favorite hardware purveyor*, then covered with bags of groceries or fertilizer for the lawn, pehaps a roll of insulation or two, hoping to escape detection by the suspicious inspecting eyes of our spouse. Then when all is quiet, we clandestinely sneak it out of the trunk, quietly closing the latch, and rushing to hide it in some crevice between long forgotten hoardings in the corner of the garage.

Waiting to unwrap it when the warden has left the premises for legitimate shopping ( *all shopping by the spouse is legitimate *), and *then caressing it, fondling it, preening, posing it for the inevitable pictures for the forum.*

But new tools are necessary. How else are we going to gloat in the envious commentary, *the oohs and ahhs of our approving fellow LJ's, who really know they must lavish praise on even the most inappropriate purchase of whatever doodad for improving our capabilities to do things we may never attempt in any case. Because then they know you are obligated to validate their equally profligate purchase. *

*Mutual tool admiration, the foundation of LJ's, and a boon to 
the woodworking industry. It's not about projects. It's about TOOLS.*

It's like a serial killer, who after the last killing, is calmed, and then over time the anxieties and needs build, until he must do the deed again….............

*There is only so long an LJ can go without buying a new tool. You know, the kind of tool that has a cord, the PSUEDO NIKE TENNIS SHOE STYLING, something to inspire pride of ownership, and envy in fellow LJ's.*

Those who are suffering the most, nearing the end of the cycle, but the money isn't quite there yet…

*there must be a name for this painful malady…....let's call it the …......LackaNewTool Lament…........*

Well, I got a bad case of the Lament, but can't quite justify the expense. Upon reading the comments to my sandpaper blog….
*David Craig hit the nail on the head, noting the old tools look like they are wearing old man Dickie pants and a crew cut instead of donning those Nike's and wearing a nose ring…*

So in desparation, I conceived of a way to assuage my yearnings. Realizing I had bought a new tool recently, a sanding block, you know not anything to brag about, there would be no oohs and ahhs, because it was too cheap, and didn't have a cord. But it did have the rudiments of the PSUEDO NIKE TENNIS SHOE STYLING.

So fixed it up to give me some relief, and a least hint of shiny new purchases to come…........complete with cord, and a nose ring…......










*......an LJ just has do whatever he can do between big tool purchases, and this will have to do for awhile…....(-:*


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *A case of LackaNewTool Lament.....................*
> 
> Recently….....I was talking about the new sandpaper, and my ancient Hitachi sander in a recent blog entry.
> 
> ...


I had to laugh out loud on the part on disguising the purchase. When I bought my first lathe, I commented to the salesman about how I was going to get away with the purchase. He told me to cover it with shavings and sawdust after I slipped it into the work shop. That worked! Mimi didn't discover it for over a year! It may have even taken longer but she couldn't figure out how I made some candle holders.

Does the sanding block work off of R-F energy picked up on the antenna;^)

Lew


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A case of LackaNewTool Lament.....................*
> 
> Recently….....I was talking about the new sandpaper, and my ancient Hitachi sander in a recent blog entry.
> 
> ...


*Lew*
I have neglected to mention many a purchase over the years, although mostly in the computer realm.

I totally built one computer, but used the old case. That way my wife wouldn't know I had a new computer. Bought parts at the local CompUSA, had to modify the case a little, but it works to this day. Of course, I had two other computers, so it was a little hard to justify….....but needed that third computer…....you know…....like needing another router or a new sander…........(-:


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *A case of LackaNewTool Lament.....................*
> 
> Recently….....I was talking about the new sandpaper, and my ancient Hitachi sander in a recent blog entry.
> 
> ...


*WOW!!!*

*That was some story, now I'll have to go out in my shop,

& soup up my black rubber sanding block*.*<(;O]#*


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A case of LackaNewTool Lament.....................*
> 
> Recently….....I was talking about the new sandpaper, and my ancient Hitachi sander in a recent blog entry.
> 
> ...


*Dick*
Bet my sanding block looks better than your sanding block…...........(-:


----------



## DragonLady (Mar 2, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *A case of LackaNewTool Lament.....................*
> 
> Recently….....I was talking about the new sandpaper, and my ancient Hitachi sander in a recent blog entry.
> 
> ...


oh, boy…this one had me laughing out loud!

And yes, I do tend to plan my tool purchases around the times when I can safely sneak the new tool in and downstairs into the basement without any one being the wiser…

I had to have him help me bring the table saw downstairs, though. There was no way I was getting that one in quietly!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A case of LackaNewTool Lament.....................*
> 
> Recently….....I was talking about the new sandpaper, and my ancient Hitachi sander in a recent blog entry.
> 
> ...


:--)).... ha ha ha ha hi hi hi hi hi ha ha ha ha …LOL
very good Jim love that story and your new tool with alternativ energi
is one of the bedst idea´s you ever had shown so far
you can have a patent on it it will make you famous ;-)

and if the beloved one love that we can do every thing 
when they scream do this and fix that and expected it is
done before the words is spoken 
why is it we always sneak our new treasures in after it
has been dark and everybody is sleeping

is it becourse we are affraid of them ......................don´t think so
is it becourse we are shamed of using money….........don´t think so
is it becourse they don´t understand the nessery of
new jewelrys / high heels and gordius dresses in the
toolbox the same way as they put them in the closet…......maybee
I for sure don´t know 
I do it becourse it is niice to have something for myself for a while
and it is great to have the day when it is nessery to have the tool
instead of calling for help or have to wait to the stores is open
and the triumf it is to go right in the shop and fix the thing´s
or haul out the toolbox to the room/car and repare it while
she wonder/smiling all over her (great and clever) husbond

Dennis


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *A case of LackaNewTool Lament.....................*
> 
> Recently….....I was talking about the new sandpaper, and my ancient Hitachi sander in a recent blog entry.
> 
> ...


*Jim*

It'll take me at least a week to whip mine into shape.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A case of LackaNewTool Lament.....................*
> 
> Recently….....I was talking about the new sandpaper, and my ancient Hitachi sander in a recent blog entry.
> 
> ...


ROTFL!!!!

Clearly, the nose ring makes it just THAT much easier to hang it on the pegboard … and … the "power cord" offers significant stability at high speeds.

Good show, Sir. Good show!!!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A case of LackaNewTool Lament.....................*
> 
> Recently….....I was talking about the new sandpaper, and my ancient Hitachi sander in a recent blog entry.
> 
> ...


*DragonLady*
Lew's comment about the lathe is pretty good, I am going to have to try that one. The biggest problem I have is my wife manages the books in the family, since she is a real bookkeeper. At work she is called the Hawk, never misses anything. And of course, not at home either. Now, if I could build a Powermatic lathe out of parts…................(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A case of LackaNewTool Lament.....................*
> 
> Recently….....I was talking about the new sandpaper, and my ancient Hitachi sander in a recent blog entry.
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
And I was demonstrating my shop, but on a very demeaning project, just before I sat down to write this. She brought home a cheapo bookshelf thing to store her stuff for the long arm quilter. I will make a better one sometime. But of course it needed assembly, and needed a few of my specialized tools, and I had to replace some screws that were totally inadequate to the task, and of course they were there in my moderate sized screw collection. Some people might think it is huge, but I know better.

So that ought to be worth at least one real power tool, not my make believe one….............

That description about the jewels in the workshop, that's a real weapon. Gonna use that at some awkward moment someday, you know….........when I get caught trying to smuggle a new tool into the house…............

.....so thanks Dennis…...you may have saved me from the ulitmate punishment…...........


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A case of LackaNewTool Lament.....................*
> 
> Recently….....I was talking about the new sandpaper, and my ancient Hitachi sander in a recent blog entry.
> 
> ...


*Dick*
OK, you got a week, that's 168 hours, *next Saturday we will meet at high noon, Alaska time*.........and then we'll see who has the best block…................(-:

........*the minutes are ticking away*.............


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A case of LackaNewTool Lament.....................*
> 
> Recently….....I was talking about the new sandpaper, and my ancient Hitachi sander in a recent blog entry.
> 
> ...


*Neil*
Had to do a spread sheet on the tail. It needed to be flexible for tight corners (*elastic coefficients *there), aerodynamic (*fluid dynamics *there, the problem being the viscosity of the air is a function of the amount of dust, so there is not only *turbulance*, at my…..... well, just have to say it, extraordinary sanding speeds, but the *viscosity *of the air increases with the speed, and this makes the calculation not just a simple case of *Bernoulli's law*), have good *dielectric properties *for the coating, and a* low resistance core* to allow the flow of electons, which of course, power the *magnet flux engine*, which makes this block an exceptional performer….......

The nose ring is tiltable for tight corners, although that interferes with its navigation function, you know, like a cat's whiskers…....well that is a whole new discussion, perhaps in a PM some day….......

*Dick will have tough time winning this one….............*


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A case of LackaNewTool Lament.....................*
> 
> Recently….....I was talking about the new sandpaper, and my ancient Hitachi sander in a recent blog entry.
> 
> ...


Clever ruse Jim. I would never try to deceive my wife about a tool purchase, or anything else! A coward you say? Perhaps, but that's not the reason. My wife makes Hercule Poirot look like an amateur. I can document that statement with actual experience. Her perception would truly amaze you, as it once did myself. The criminal world can thank their lucky stars she went into nursing instead of becoming a detective.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A case of LackaNewTool Lament.....................*
> 
> Recently….....I was talking about the new sandpaper, and my ancient Hitachi sander in a recent blog entry.
> 
> ...


*Mike*
I understand. When you live with the Hawk Lady, like I do, who manages all the books, dissembling must be refined, and raised to an art form. I never have any cash, so she can see from the credit card statements, and the checking account reconciliation, all the damage. So it takes some real study to achieve my just goals, in the shop….........


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A case of LackaNewTool Lament.....................*
> 
> Recently….....I was talking about the new sandpaper, and my ancient Hitachi sander in a recent blog entry.
> 
> ...


glad to help you for a change
and you are toff to beat we know that
can´t you just have another acount with creditcart
where your paycheck go in first before transport
to the normal account and every time you got a
raise you still only transport the usual…......... did
I realy surgesst that sorry have already slaped myself for it


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A case of LackaNewTool Lament.....................*
> 
> Recently….....I was talking about the new sandpaper, and my ancient Hitachi sander in a recent blog entry.
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
It is much more complicated than that. I wish I had a way around it. But Sherie is in control. She knows everything….....
But then again, I don't have to worry, because she takes care of me.

I make the money….
She controls the money…....

Hmmmmmmmmm. But isn't that the way every family is…...........?


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A case of LackaNewTool Lament.....................*
> 
> Recently….....I was talking about the new sandpaper, and my ancient Hitachi sander in a recent blog entry.
> 
> ...


Jim, I am honored to be named dropped next to one of the most unique tool designs I have been privy to see in a long time  I can only imagine what your Hitachi has to say about that kid walking on his lawn and sporting that ring…

Dennis is correct about that "jewelry in the toolbox" and he should get a major kudo for coming up with such a choice catch phrase. I know it will be in my urban dictionary for some time to come.

I would love to help out and give advice on how to get those new tools in the house but I do keep in mind that I have been divorced once and my current wife does not live with me. I think any cure I could suggest for "LackaNewTool" would cause a new malady like "LackaGoodWoman" or "RollaPinInnaMySkull." Neither with very good treatment options 

Good luck Jim and thank you for the chuckle.

David


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A case of LackaNewTool Lament.....................*
> 
> Recently….....I was talking about the new sandpaper, and my ancient Hitachi sander in a recent blog entry.
> 
> ...


*David Craig*
Yah, my sanding block is pretty cool….......but I think Dennis gets the kudos…....those verbal weapons are going to have a life of their own….............thanks for stopping by…...........

we keep crossing paths…......

Jim


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *A case of LackaNewTool Lament.....................*
> 
> Recently….....I was talking about the new sandpaper, and my ancient Hitachi sander in a recent blog entry.
> 
> ...


*JIM*

I accept your challenge, only if I can fit it into my tight (tongue in cheek) schedule.*<(;O}#*


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A case of LackaNewTool Lament.....................*
> 
> Recently….....I was talking about the new sandpaper, and my ancient Hitachi sander in a recent blog entry.
> 
> ...


*Dick*
I think the winner should be the one who gets the most laughs. You can pick a judge if you want, or we can judge each others…........(-:


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A case of LackaNewTool Lament.....................*
> 
> Recently….....I was talking about the new sandpaper, and my ancient Hitachi sander in a recent blog entry.
> 
> ...


*Jim and David *thank´s for the kindly words
even a blind chicken can find corn from time to time with out knowing it )

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*FLASH: The Petrified Poets Society Selected to Judge.......The Great Sanding Block Beauty Show......*

*PETRIFIED POETS SOCIETY*

Well, I couldn't call a bunch of LJ's *dead*, could I?

This endeavour is a real LJ family affair. Many LJ's contributed to the impetus to make this, well, extravagent and over engineered sanding block. Just so you all know I am really not THAT 'kooky' (PATRON has labeled my sense of humor thus and I will spend the rest of my days on LJ's living it down)

*I WILL TRY TO SPREAD AROUND THE BLAME*

*NORTON* is a real block head, and that's OK, 'cause that's his job. Conjuring up a name for my *SANDING BLOCK*, (which I know I will have to do in any case or NEIL (NBEENER) immediately questions the anonimity and refuses comment…...) was perplexing for a couple of minutes, and then out of the air came the name, NORTON. No, not the sandpaper company, I was thinking of Ed Norton, truly a blockhead, from the Gleason Show. All around good name, no harm in having the same name as the sandpaper…..........(-:

......and now comes an enumeration of the litany of Petrified Poets. PETRIFIED, THAT'S STONED WOOD, so I really think this is a fitting name for these LJ's…...., *AND YOU ALL WERE CERTAINLY POETIC ADVOCATES OF THE LUNACY THAT FOLLOWS…....(-:*

Already alluded to, but not to escape notice and inclusion are, PATRON and NEIL. One has me protesting, scrambling to retrieve the aristocratic and noble self view that he has shattered on the carbide tipped LJ blade of judgement, and the other has me drifting into childhood fantasies, searching for soft and fuzzy friends for the lonely and rejected (it's OK Neil, it'll all turn out all right). To some other villains…....

DBHOST….....first comment on the Sandpaper Blog entry….....making me think I am now Jackie Gleason or Jay Leno…....egging me on to untold improprieties and outrageous commentary…....

*LOL… Now THAT was a fun read…*

....at that point you would think you could make a living doing this…...............

......but this really all started with….....

*DAVID CRAIG* making comments about the personality of tools, when responding to my Sandpaper Blog entry.

The PSUEDO NIKE TENNIS SHOE STYLE, referring to the ubiquitous new portable tool look (notice how I always capitalize that phrase, hoping that it will fixate in everyones memory, giving me credit for a least one unique observation in my lifetime), was used to compare old and new tools as…...

*"wearing old man Dickie pants and a crew cut instead of donning those Nike's and wearing a nose ring…."*

Now this is an incomparable insight into the plight of the modern woodworker…....new, shiny, enviable…..(you can throw it away when it breaks next week so nobody will know, and they certainly won't remember) or trusty, reliable, beat up, and comfortable, (but you'll never want your friends to know you use it). So see, already I have another culprit.

The next post, well….I mean…....what do you say to this stuff…....just as maudlin…...or worse than NEIL

........out of the mouth of that incomparable gruff red neck LEW….........quoted in it's entirety…........

*Sometimes we just have to go into the workshop and talk to ourselves about these desires for the new "Nikes".
If "old girl" still works, you keep her around. She's like an old friend. Familiar and comfortable and you understand her every "word".*

........didn't think those words would come back to haunt you, did you LEW?.........(-:

Do I have a daft bunch of friends or what?....................
....see it's not just me! Hey LEW, I don't think you want to show that one to the wife…............(-:

So in my next blog, The LackaNewTool Lament, DAVID CRAIG'S comment resulted in the embellishment of my latest purchase, a sanding block. You know, $3.69, now looking much better with a nose ring and a cord (all important tools have a cord). Pure serendipity, a sanding block was my last purchase. So in all honesty. This is all about DAVID CRAIG, and the other PETRIFIED POETS who drive me on to seek acceptance and validate my endeavours, in this most noble of hobbies.

Revisiting the embellished sanding block…......










.......now there were more than a few memorable comments after that post….......

From DENNIS GROSEN, setting a new high for cannon fodder in the perennial battle for dominence in the household budget….

*.........is it becourse they don´t understand the nessery of
new jewelrys / high heels and gordius dresses in the
toolbox the same way as they put them in the closet*

So now we have high heels, gorgeous dresses, and jewelry in our tool boxes.

.......so take kindly to this rather…...er….......overdone presentation…...

..and then even my buddy, DICK CAIN comes into the fray…....

*WOW!!!
That was some story, now I'll have to go out in my shop,
& soup up my black rubber sanding block*

Dick and I were going to have a contest with the sanding blocks, but his washer and dryer pedestals got the best of him, and then we thought about the Nothing New But Glue Contest to face off, but I have call duty next weekend, and then go on vacation, so I wouldn't be able to make the deadline. But he egged me on, so he is also one of the culprits…...

So all you members of the PETRIFIED POETS SOCIETY, weigh in on what follows…....and if you were not mentioned above, just chime in and I will make you a charter member as well…........(-:

.........I present you…......

*NORTON*

Norton was a compromise, due to time constraints. I really wanted to mimic the current style in vogue, best exemplified by portable drills….....but not having the time to do the complex paint job, I just used different woods that could be simply finished with clear WATCO Danish Oil.

All the wood was present in the shop. The walnut and spalted birch are pieces over 10 years old. The knob is walnut, the mechanics in the middle section are red oak. The wire hold downs were purloined from a cheap sanding block, now sacrificed. And the base is spalted birch.

Norton is a 1/3 sheet sander. The wires hold the sandpaper perfectly. The knob I dimensioned to fit my hand. The knob was formed on the router table.

The mechanics in oak are mostly a band saw thing, with some judicious sanding.

The base as you might imagine was simple and just sanded.

No metal fasteners, just glue.

I have used it already, and it works perfectly. The knob allow me to effortlessly put it in any position, since I dimensioned it to fit my hand size, and my fingers curl around it.

Norton with sandpaper installed:










Side one…...










Side two…..










Detail of the knob profile….......










Bottom detail….........










Well I am sure that my lunacy is now confirmed…............

..........such is my fate…........

Alaska Jim


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *FLASH: The Petrified Poets Society Selected to Judge.......The Great Sanding Block Beauty Show......*
> 
> *PETRIFIED POETS SOCIETY*
> 
> ...


I like Norton. How do the wire holders get their resistance to apply pressure on the paper?

As I was reading, I wondered if the reference to Norton (Jackie Gleason's Norton) may have sailed unfettered over the heads of the younger LumberJocks as would have references to "The Shadow", "The Green Hornet", "Sargent Preston Of The Yukon" or "Hop-A-Long Cassidy"- no not the movies- the radio programs.

Lew


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *FLASH: The Petrified Poets Society Selected to Judge.......The Great Sanding Block Beauty Show......*
> 
> *PETRIFIED POETS SOCIETY*
> 
> ...


*Lew*
They are pushed over the notch they are in, under quite high tension, it takes a real effort. That gives tremendous downward pressure on the paper. In fact the wires have indented the birch, which contributes to the friction, actually. No way is that sandpaper gonna move. You can see the wires out of the notch on the view that shows the knob profile.

And re the reference…......gad zooks we date ourselves…...I remember listening to those radio programs, Sunday night mostly, I think, on the big floor standing Philco radio with its circular dial. It would also bring in short wave. We were poor, but one thing I remember from my earliest years, meaning about age 3 on, was that Philco radio, and all the pleasure it brought us…..you forgot 'Sky King'.....and the 'Edgar Bergen Show'........(-:...........and 'The Bell Telephone Hour', 'Fred Waring', etc. The kids programs on Saturday morning. We didn't have a TV until I was in tenth grade, when I purchased half of it with my paper route money. My brother, 5 years older, helped purchase a used piano the same way. Things were different then.

Thanks again Lew….....

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *FLASH: The Petrified Poets Society Selected to Judge.......The Great Sanding Block Beauty Show......*
> 
> *PETRIFIED POETS SOCIETY*
> 
> ...


........oh, the profile of the notches and the way the wires sit was quite critical, but not as critical as I anticipated. I just measured all the distances off of the discarded purchased sanding block.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *FLASH: The Petrified Poets Society Selected to Judge.......The Great Sanding Block Beauty Show......*
> 
> *PETRIFIED POETS SOCIETY*
> 
> ...


I get it, now!

Yep, grew up "watching" the radio. One of Mimi's favorite Christmas movies is "A Christmas Story". Can't tell you how many days I waited for the mail man to bring treasures counted in box tops. I think I am still the proud owner of several square inches of land in the Yukon. Unbelievable how many boxes of Quaker Puffed Wheat I must have eaten while listening to Sargent Preston and King (the wonder dog).

Better stop now, the rest of the LJs will think I've lost it ;^)

Lew


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *FLASH: The Petrified Poets Society Selected to Judge.......The Great Sanding Block Beauty Show......*
> 
> *PETRIFIED POETS SOCIETY*
> 
> ...


Sargent Preston of the Yukon….....and his good dog King…......wasn't that the way the program was announced? I can't believe I remember those things. But then again I listened to it for years. Wow. And you visualized everything, just like reading a book…...almost more vivid than the movies or TV.

You know, I took that radio to college with me, amazing, it was a big item. But it was no longer in use, superceded by a German rig, can't recall the brand name, that my brother brought home from Germany where he spent time in the military. That radio had over 20 years of life, not bad for an electronic component.

Sometimes old stuff, is good stuff….....


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *FLASH: The Petrified Poets Society Selected to Judge.......The Great Sanding Block Beauty Show......*
> 
> *PETRIFIED POETS SOCIETY*
> 
> ...


I was cleaning out a box the other day and found some old vacuum tubes that were spares for one of our first TVs.

Probably not much good any more.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *FLASH: The Petrified Poets Society Selected to Judge.......The Great Sanding Block Beauty Show......*
> 
> *PETRIFIED POETS SOCIETY*
> 
> ...


*Lew*
The last time I replaced a vacuum tube was for a ham radio rig, a driver for the finals (meaning the power tubes) for the transmitting section. Now they are all solid state. But there was a long time when everything except the transmitting section of a transceiver, was solid state. They still make tube finals for the biggest transmitters, linear amplifiers so they are not dead.

..........there will come a day when the vacuum tube will cease to exist, just not yet…........(-:


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *FLASH: The Petrified Poets Society Selected to Judge.......The Great Sanding Block Beauty Show......*
> 
> *PETRIFIED POETS SOCIETY*
> 
> ...


Well done Jim! You went past "crew cut sensibility" and "flannel and Nike rebellion" and went for a sophisticated style that would make .007 give a polite nod. Walnut and Spalted Birch? I can only picture our future conversations… I with MacGyver type sensibilities sharing my latest garbage find while you sit in your dinner jacket appalled at how I am totally clueless that one should not drink "Dom Perignon '53 above the temperature of 38 degrees Fahrenheit."

Oh the humanity…

When I hand sand my next project with an old piece of pine block I will picture you scoffing out "Pine!" as you outfit Norton with a fresh sheet of sandpaper that carries his name…while drinking your coffee that is shaken and not stirred…

 Very cool looking sanding block Jim. It looks very cool and will serve you well. There is no Hitachi, Milwaukee, Bosch, or Dewalt that will carry the same woodworker weight as Norton. I feel sorry for your competitor 

David


----------



## dlmckirdy (Oct 27, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *FLASH: The Petrified Poets Society Selected to Judge.......The Great Sanding Block Beauty Show......*
> 
> *PETRIFIED POETS SOCIETY*
> 
> ...


Lew,

The Wonder Dog was Tom Terrific's Wonder Dog, Manfred.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *FLASH: The Petrified Poets Society Selected to Judge.......The Great Sanding Block Beauty Show......*
> 
> *PETRIFIED POETS SOCIETY*
> 
> ...


What is scary is I know much of what Jim is talking about. The first TV, Sky King, all those old shows, we used to go out to gramps on Friday nights to watch the Gillelete Friday Night Fights, only to watch the old fogeys spit tobacco in cans and play euchre and curse at the referee's for bad calls. Those were the good old days? Well we did have Howdy Doody and Spin and Marty, and Anette was just ablooming!!! Now back then back then bugs bunny was funny! Great sander jim,


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *FLASH: The Petrified Poets Society Selected to Judge.......The Great Sanding Block Beauty Show......*
> 
> *PETRIFIED POETS SOCIETY*
> 
> ...


no wonder why you havn´t made a blog for a while ,it´s taking a lot of time
to create a new collection for the catwalk and I most say you open 
the show with a big bang ,the Norton dress is a gordius design and not
just for one catwalk evening ,but to be used every time there is a speciel
occasion to celebrate a new creation coming together for the last tuch
of lack before delivering to a satisfired costummer,who will admire your
creative talent for centuries to come.

Jim well done ,Norton don´t need juwelry and high heels to look great I
sure there will bee a few L J designers who will copy you in the future
just wait and see

Dennis


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *FLASH: The Petrified Poets Society Selected to Judge.......The Great Sanding Block Beauty Show......*
> 
> *PETRIFIED POETS SOCIETY*
> 
> ...


*Norton is AWESOME!!* as I've learned from my Grandkids, its taken me a long time for me to

start using that *word*, but finally I have *enough guts* to use it regularly.

I'm from an older than your generation with my old favorites, *"Jack Armstrong, The all

American Boy,"* sponsored by *"Wheaties the Breakfast of Champions,*"

and *"Captain Midnight,"* sponsored *"Tydol Oil Co."* I suppose no one can remember that sponsor.

*Now, getting back to Norton.*

In a way, I'm kind of glad I didn't fulfill our challenge, because I'd be whimpering down the

road, like a puppy dog with his tail between his legs. I could never top *Norton*.

I told you, you had the creative ability to dream something up for the "Glue Contest."

I think *"Norton"* will score a very high rating in the contest.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *FLASH: The Petrified Poets Society Selected to Judge.......The Great Sanding Block Beauty Show......*
> 
> *PETRIFIED POETS SOCIETY*
> 
> ...


Hey Jim, don't forget to add challenge09 to the tagline. You don't want to miss out on the potential prizes Norton could earn you 

David


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *FLASH: The Petrified Poets Society Selected to Judge.......The Great Sanding Block Beauty Show......*
> 
> *PETRIFIED POETS SOCIETY*
> 
> ...


*David Craig*
Awe shucks David, I am going to wallow in being sophisticated for awhile. Probably have to see what it costs to chrome plate my RAS, and have to start driving a BMW instead of my Honda van. Definitely fun to build, and it actually performs quite well.

Actually I did drive a used BMW, a 1600, I think 1967 vintage, that was really fun, when I was in residency. It had a 6 volt electrical system. But it was actually in great shape. Bought it from a place outside of Madison, Wisconsin from, a small dealership owned and operated by someone of German descent. I asked if he could maintain it, and he took me into his shop and said, "I could build your car from the ground up with the parts in this shop, including the sheet metal." It was impressive. He had every part imaginable, with new sheet metal panels and everything hanging from the walls.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *FLASH: The Petrified Poets Society Selected to Judge.......The Great Sanding Block Beauty Show......*
> 
> *PETRIFIED POETS SOCIETY*
> 
> ...


*Mike from Michigan*
Thanks for the view, no one has mentioned Big John and Sparky on Saturday morning also.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *FLASH: The Petrified Poets Society Selected to Judge.......The Great Sanding Block Beauty Show......*
> 
> *PETRIFIED POETS SOCIETY*
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
Noron is dressed out pretty well for a sanding block. I thought of using a different wood for the oak mechanics, just for better appearance, but I didn't have the time to rebuild it if it didn't work out. That middle mechanics part has to be made of very tough wood, and I knew from past experience that oak would do it.

I have a bunch of sandpaper cut up for him and he is really fun to use, and performs well. He will not just sit on a pedestal, he will get regular use.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *FLASH: The Petrified Poets Society Selected to Judge.......The Great Sanding Block Beauty Show......*
> 
> *PETRIFIED POETS SOCIETY*
> 
> ...


*Dick*
Thanks for the raves, makes me feel *awesome*.........(-:

The knob came out better than I thought it might. I cut a precise oval on the band saw, and then sanded its contour precisely so that the router had an even and accurate surface to travel. Then just routed the top and bottom with a roundover with a guide bearing, and then a small cove with a guide bearing.

The middle mechanics section was kinda tricky on the band saw, but it worked out OK.

I then hand sanded it, literally with sheet of paper in hand down to 400 grit.

It has had 3 double coats of clear Watco. I will probably give it a couple more, just for fun.

I remember Tydol Oil, and I remember Jack Armstrong and Captain Midnight, but I think they were going out of favor when I was that age.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *FLASH: The Petrified Poets Society Selected to Judge.......The Great Sanding Block Beauty Show......*
> 
> *PETRIFIED POETS SOCIETY*
> 
> ...


*David Craig*
What's with the tag thing?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *FLASH: The Petrified Poets Society Selected to Judge.......The Great Sanding Block Beauty Show......*
> 
> *PETRIFIED POETS SOCIETY*
> 
> ...


*Jim,*
You have to enter this as a project in order to qualify.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *FLASH: The Petrified Poets Society Selected to Judge.......The Great Sanding Block Beauty Show......*
> 
> *PETRIFIED POETS SOCIETY*
> 
> ...


1) Norton is awesome-en vogue, debonair, low-key, understated, stylish, sophisticated, and contemporary.

2) For some reason, though, his new look bespeaks a potential name change. For SOME REASON, the name Victor comes (springs?) to mind










3) Does he have … does he NEED … any padding on his … ahem … backside ??

4) Have you done any preliminary testing of the effects of grits on Cf (Coefficient of Friction) to plot the curves of traction against straight-line acceleration. I see parasitic losses and drag at the lower numeric grits, but … that can be easily verified.

5) Does his tail gather static electricity. If so, does he have the capacitance to store any of that power for a cloudy day? This may be where *dennisgrosen*'s charming spelling of Joules may come into play.

6) Is his GVWR (Gross Vehicle Weight Rating) within NHRSBA (National Hot Rod Sanding Block Association) guidelines?

7) With so FEW flat surfaces, clearly, he'll be more difficult to pick up on enemy RADAR, but … you've limited your ability to display sponsor logos. Is he adequately capitalized to go a season or two without outside capital ??

That's it for now. I'm getting PRETTY excited, here


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *FLASH: The Petrified Poets Society Selected to Judge.......The Great Sanding Block Beauty Show......*
> 
> *PETRIFIED POETS SOCIETY*
> 
> ...


Okay so I'm not the only one who thought that Norton looks a little bit like he was inspired by a mouse trap…

And I have GOT to reread the thread about the sandpaper. I have no clue what you are blaming me for, uh, I mean crediting me with…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *FLASH: The Petrified Poets Society Selected to Judge.......The Great Sanding Block Beauty Show......*
> 
> *PETRIFIED POETS SOCIETY*
> 
> ...


*Neil*
Thank you Neil.

Did I not say, that the spring elements were from a CHEAP sanding block…..........(-:

*But, they were surprisingly effective. And easy to use. And easy to purloin….........and CHEAP!!*

The prey. Most would call them voles, or mice, here in Alaska, Sherie calls them all RATS. Living beneath the snow, but always on the lookout for a warm place to live off of the unwitting welfare of the unsuspecting…...slipping into the garage before the door is closed again…......

And many is the mouse I have caught with those simple traps. Mice love Nutella, and it spreads easily on the Victors. I have a bottle today in my fridge, marked with a poison symbol, so as not to be use for anything else. Saved for the mice.

*Victor Traps are one of the finest statements of modern efficient design from the 20th, or was it the 19th century.*

So, again….....Thank you Neil.

To be placed alongside, compared to, uttered in the same breath, of one of the paragons of modern ingenuity, let alone that it is an icon of capitalism, illustrating how fortunes can be made, with shoddy workmanship and marketing, low price being the ultimate parameter upon which the consumer acts. Brilliant entrepreneurship.

*But pretty soon I am going to throw out the Nutella, because d-Con works better, why wouldn't it, it's a medical thing…...............*

The backside would not look pretty with black rubber on it. I might try it. 
BUT THIS WAS A BEAUTY CONTEST….....beauty took precedence. Perhaps red rubber.

Seriously, a firm backing will tend to take down imperfections, a soft one may leave or accentuate them. It depends on the use. I may build a soft and a hard backed Norton…..............

By the way I like to reduce things to Newton/meters, it has a more pleasant and evocative name than Joules…....no offense…......just a preference. I keep envisioning meters of Newtons….....................hmmmmmmmm.

Glad you were exicited by the view…...............(-: (-:

Alaska Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *FLASH: The Petrified Poets Society Selected to Judge.......The Great Sanding Block Beauty Show......*
> 
> *PETRIFIED POETS SOCIETY*
> 
> ...


*David, dbHost*
......and there you are, my buddy, weighing in to support that scallywag Neil….......

But let's look at it another way. You, the master of the pinched penny, the exponent of the least bucks spent to do the job…......this you should appreciate. The wood…...but scraps. The wire holddowns….....pennies….....from an irrelevant old sanding block.

I would have thought, you above all, would see the virtues, of its penurious construction….............(-:

..........


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *FLASH: The Petrified Poets Society Selected to Judge.......The Great Sanding Block Beauty Show......*
> 
> *PETRIFIED POETS SOCIETY*
> 
> ...


Yes, building a better mouse trap is what it is all about! The fact that it can also double as a sanding block just makes it better! Well done Jim. Beautiful, functional and…..........deadly. A real mans tool/weapon!!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *FLASH: The Petrified Poets Society Selected to Judge.......The Great Sanding Block Beauty Show......*
> 
> *PETRIFIED POETS SOCIETY*
> 
> ...


*Mike*
I suppose I could kill a mouse with the knob on Norton, but I suspect it will do better as a sanding block….......(-:

Thanks Mike. It was fun to build. The tricky part was the mechanics section…...I cut the piece the wire had to slip over a little long, and then sanded it down until the wire slipped over with significant pressure. It holds the sandpaper with a vengence, it's a tough guy….......(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *FLASH: The Petrified Poets Society Selected to Judge.......The Great Sanding Block Beauty Show......*
> 
> *PETRIFIED POETS SOCIETY*
> 
> ...


*Mike*
.....just another detail of construction. I actually built a rough knob out of fir to get the dimensions right for my hand. My fingers curl around it, and the height of the knob is right. So Norton is designed to be truly functional, and custom.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Quality Tools - LJ's Can Make a Difference!*

*All*
I was replying to lilredweldrinrod's Rigid service review and realized I was rambling on, so I converted it into a blog…......currently I am in Chicago at the start of a vacation consisting of family vistis and a random road trip.

*LJ's are undoubtedly partially responsible for some the changes we see in the service policies of tool companies…...........*

In the old days, quality seemed a matter of pride, and most woodworking machines were commercial. Commercial products have different duty cycles, and businesses are more likely to spend more for durability. As a business man, I can tell you that is a fact. In my business, equipment gets heavy use, and quality is actually much cheaper in the long run.

Then came *the consumer move into the woodworking hobby* and DIYing that really affected availablity and demand. And of course, then came the marketing folks, and CEO's that only looked at the next few quarter's bottom line…...there are some prominent universities and business school's to blame for that. And those *CEO's just milked every buck out of the customer base, scamming them with shoddy quality with low overhead costs, and high prices*. Those CEO's knew that by the time the word got out, they would be long gone. Because they knew they would move up to another CEO job in another corporation, based on a short track record that looked good in short haul, but would inevitably destroy the customer base. In other words, they didn't care about the corporation, the stockholders, or the customers. *Greed and the get rich quick artists took over American industry*, and we know what happened.

*Japan and Europe took over the quality market. And eventually much of manufacturing.*

News traveled slowly, there was no internet, and national news was covered in a few minutes on TV every evening by the big news networks. It not well understood that the quality movement, and *understanding how to make quality products, was developed by an American, Demming. But most of our industry ignored him.* Quality takes time and investment, and you couldn't get rich quick that way. But Japan thought he was a real guru, had him come to Japan and teach, and implemented what he had discovered.

Now the new place to make quick and dirty stuff is China. Foist it off on the public, although there are some excellent Chinese products….......check out Lenovo computers. It is not all China's fault. Merchandisers can get an excellent product out of China, but they will have to pay more.

*But, the equation is changing. I rarely buy any significant tool or make any large personal purchase without looking at the reviews on the internet.*

*And the information travels fast, partly due to forums like this one. You can't make a bad product, or give bad service, without it becoming public knowledge very quickly.* The greedy CEO's are having a tougher time of it. Quality is now selling products in the consumer industries, as well as the commercial product industries.

*So if you post a bad product, or bad service on LJ's, it is more than just venting steam or complaining. And you need to post about the good products as well. Because you are actually affecting the quality of products and services.*

Is it perfect? No. But you can see the trend. You not only influence everyone that reads your post, but also those people go to other forums and make remarks. And if they purchase a product on line, they may express their opinion in a review on sites like Amazon. Hopefully the good products get good remarks, and the bad products get bad remarks. Although it is pretty obvious, some of the opinions are obviously plants by the manufacturer.

*When I get back home, I am going to look very carefully to see if there is any products I can review*, or comments about service I can make. I have made some small purchases, but I haven't had time to test them well in the shop. *But even commenting about the little things and well as the big things is important.*


----------



## ArcticTroy (Jan 5, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Quality Tools - LJ's Can Make a Difference!*
> 
> *All*
> I was replying to lilredweldrinrod's Rigid service review and realized I was rambling on, so I converted it into a blog…......currently I am in Chicago at the start of a vacation consisting of family vistis and a random road trip.
> ...


It's all about the feedback. Amazing what can happen with good communication.

Great post Jim.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Quality Tools - LJ's Can Make a Difference!*
> 
> *All*
> I was replying to lilredweldrinrod's Rigid service review and realized I was rambling on, so I converted it into a blog…......currently I am in Chicago at the start of a vacation consisting of family vistis and a random road trip.
> ...


For certain an important topic Jim. Here is my opinion. I'm sure there are many ways to approach this, but this is mine.

One of the main obstacles towards getting better quality tools or anything else is simply a fair share of ignorance/naivety on the part of the consumers. I have been an active member of that group on more than one occasion, so I know what I'm talking about!

Bamboozlers have been around since man first walked the planet and I think they will always be with us. Reviews are great if they come from a trusted source. I do think something more basic is needed though, like a seal of approval by a trusted independent organization which covers not only the nice features, but also the quality of components and testing to determine the expected life. This shouldn't be so difficult, but I have to ask myself why we don't have such an organization (as far as I know anyway). The lack of such a seal would at least warn us to be aware. I still say though that in most cases the price does indicate the level of quality if being purchased from a reputable firm.

There are probably many other ways to help the consumer, but often the consumer doesn't want to be helped. It is easy for us to convince ourselves that something we can get at a surprisingly low price will meet our needs. At least that is my experience, and I have been sorely disappointed more than once. I have learned from prior experience though and it is paying off, even at my age.

In another life I was a commercial lending officer in a bank. A very important part of evaluating our customers was not only collecting information about them and their businesses, but also validating that information. If a manufacturer makes claims about his product that cannot be validated, then how good are those claims?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Quality Tools - LJ's Can Make a Difference!*
> 
> *All*
> I was replying to lilredweldrinrod's Rigid service review and realized I was rambling on, so I converted it into a blog…......currently I am in Chicago at the start of a vacation consisting of family vistis and a random road trip.
> ...


no wonder why you have been quiet lately already on vacation
hope you and Sherie enjoy your little big trip around on the roads 
and you are so right about what you write but I also think the L Js
make a fair amaunt of good reweiws but some of them cuold be better
but ít´s difficult to remember all of the small things from the time you
deside to buy and you got it in the hand the first time a ½ - 1 year after
when you realy can make a full rewiew of the tool and the companys service
so you have to deside 1) make a rewiew based on the first empresion when 
you remember how was it to buy/install/ align etc. or 2) a full rewiew after
½-1 year of working with the tool in evere aspect of what it was designed for
+ those little exstra every woodworker try to do with the tool becourse it´s the
only tool you have that has a chance to do the job but you wont remember
the small things from nr 1 and there is a big chance that the company already
had pump a new modell in the market and the old modell can´t be bought anymore

and who will remember to make a follow up on a first empression rewiew after
½ or 1 year
most people wuold only make one of them

Dennis


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Quality Tools - LJ's Can Make a Difference!*
> 
> *All*
> I was replying to lilredweldrinrod's Rigid service review and realized I was rambling on, so I converted it into a blog…......currently I am in Chicago at the start of a vacation consisting of family vistis and a random road trip.
> ...


Jim,

I think you're right about the Internet and its' ability to distribute information quickly and reputable sites will help with the dissemination of that information. I also think Mike raises an important point about the accuracy of the information that is out there.

We used to be able to trust the reviews in the woodworking magazines. Now they are more like teachers handing out A's and B's to everyone- afraid to hurt anyone's precious ego or effect the almighty advertising dollar.

When I taught Scuba Diving, there was a publication that had no advertising. It was supported only by subscribing members. They purchased, tested and reported on equipment, schools and diving operations. They told it like it was and probably saved a lot of lives in the process. We need something like this to validate the reviews we read on the Internet. I don't know how "honest" the reviews are in Consumers Report but maybe they should start a wood working section.

Lew


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Quality Tools - LJ's Can Make a Difference!*
> 
> *All*
> I was replying to lilredweldrinrod's Rigid service review and realized I was rambling on, so I converted it into a blog…......currently I am in Chicago at the start of a vacation consisting of family vistis and a random road trip.
> ...


*Troy*
I think this may be the only 'weapon' we have, communication. I don't depend on one review, I read a number, and watch LJ's pretty close. Some companies seem to be fairly consistent. Others, like B&D, Delta, PC, DeWalt, and whoever else is in that group is a moving target. But maybe they will sort themselves out. I buy with both the brand name in mind, and the specific product. Good review or not, some companies I will not buy from.

*Mike*
Kinda like the Good Housekeeping Seal of Approval. Of course, that became pretty useless after awhile. You would really need a tough minded organization to maintain the integrity required. I don't know if it is possible anymore. Too many products, changing too fast, too many scams.

*Dennis*
........and that is the rub. I noted that I was getting into the rut of thinking I didn't have enough experience with a tool to critique it. I think I will be a little quicker on the trigger, and take the chance of making a mistake. Also, a review quickly pulls in other posts on the tool to help out.

*Lew*
I am cautious about the magazines as well. Mostly I use them as one of multiple sources in making a purchase. I think Consumer's Report has to avoid being a nitch magazine, and will only review items with large consumer purchase bases. They have to buy all the products, and I think they have only so much money.

Well off on the road, try to catch you all tomorrow.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*

In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*

So here is why I don't read posts that depend mostly upon links. Here is why I prefer, and push, for the whole post to be in one place, whether it is a review, blog, or whatever.

If you want a lot of LJ's to read your post, consider the following:

1) *READERS ARE CUSTOMERS*
Wouldn't you rather see the whole post in one place? It is simpler to read, allows for quick comparison with other posts, etc. In other words, I am in some sense your customer. Always imagine yourself in the customer's place. It is an axiom of good service.

2) *KNOW YOUR CUSTOMERS*.
I am not just reading, I am looking for interaction with fellow LJ's. I am pretty typical, I think. It is a significant part of my relaxed socializing each day. If your post takes me away from LJ's, then it interrupts what I came here for. In other words, I don't just want to read your post. I want to read the comments, because many of them will be my buddies and online friends. Then we strike up a conversation within the comments.

3) *COMPETITION*
I can only read a limited number of postings each day. I almost never read posts dependent on links, it takes too much of my time and the post has a much reduced chance of being useful in the short and the long term (see below). In other words, in the competition for my time, link dependent posts are relegated to the bottom of my priorities, and are almost never read.

4) *DURABILITY*
Sometimes I run across reviews and blog items a couple of years old or so that I find useful, and additional comments may even be made by me and others. The older the post, the more likely that any link will be broken. If the link contains the substance of the post, then the post is lost. In other words, there is more mechanical integrity to the post if it does not depend on links.

5) *MAXIMIZE IMPACT*
What do LJ's pay attention to? It varies, but when posts are truly informative, well written, lots of pictures, and lots of comments, then they 'go viral'.

A well written post flows. *Links break up the flow.* You lose the train of the thought. When I find a link is integral to the post, I usually just move on to something else. There are a zillion posts on LJ's each day. If yours are going to be read, then they should read well.

6) *MAKE INTERACTION EASY AND INTUITIVE*
When the post is broken up by links, then *where do I make the comments?* Are most of the comments going to the linked site? In other words, you are almost guaranteeing that the content is fragmented and the impact is compromised if it depends on links.

7) *COMMENTS ENHANCE AND VALIDATE THE POST*

*Some of the best information is contained in the interplay between the commenters*. A comment may bring to mind something in another commenter's experience. And the comments are subject to critical scrutiny by others reading, and making comments. Some of the most important information on this site is in the threads that are generated by a post, which in and of itself, may not be as important.

8) *MARKETING *
Marketing is something we all do in some way, almost every day of our lives. But it is a large complex discipline.

As a hobbyist, if you write good posts that are enjoyable and informative, I will probably try to read all your posts, because I will learn that I can expect to find my time well spent.

If you are on LJ's trying to generate business, you are probably competing with a couple of thousand woodworking businessman, I suspect. It takes a lot of work to stand out from the crowd. You have to give us value, make your posts interesting, and you have to get us to trust you. I don't know if you really can generate business on this site, but there are some LJ's that I wouldn't hesitate to recommend to my friends.

But they have earned that trust the hard way.

(Most of this is blog entry was extracted from a comment to another post. That post was mostly just a link….....
But after I moaned and groaned….......the link was replaced by the complete text….........)

Alaska Jim


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


Great point, Jim.

For those who post just a link to their main "article/blog", I get the feeling that we (here at LJs) are second rate.

I barely have time to even glance at the post that are complete, here, much less head off to another site, and your point about where do you post a comment is also right on the money.

Lew


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


*lew*
Thanks for the read….........did I market my blog item right?.................(-:


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


I'm 100% with you. when I login to Lumberjocks- I want to browse lumberjocks - the last thing I want is for someone to put some title to attract me , but in the body of the thread tell me that the context is elsewhere, and gives me a link …

I dont want to go to another site - I want to stay on lumberjocks.

if you write a review on lumberjocks - put the body of the review here
if you write a blog on lumberjocks - put the body of the blog here
if you post a video - make sure I can see it here, not elsewhere.

if I wanted to be elsewhere - I'd do a search for other things. not log into lumberjocks.

most likely - those who link to their other sites won't read this though  the irony.

/rant over


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


I have picked up a virus by using a link on LJs so I rarely use them now . I also agree about links breaking up the flow of a post.
Good post Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


*PurpLev*
Great comment, and you illustrate my points well. Someone reading the comments will find that my opinion is not an isolated one.

*Skarp*
Thanks. The first time I came unglued about this I did it in a PM. This time, I decided to make a bigger statement.

*a1Jim*
I suspected other people felt like I did, and I guess I am not wrong. Since you are an active poster, people should take notice when you say that you don't follow links either.

It took me a while to figure out why I disliked the links, other than the obvious interruption they cause.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


Excellent point Jim. 
Simply put, if your post is just a "look at my post by following this link" or has links to the pics or whatever, forget it. I am not going to bother with it… Links, IMHO should serve as external references, NOT as the meat of the matter… An example would be…

I bought XYZ sandpaper from (LINK HERE)... and really like it, however I thought the price was kind of high, or what not…


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


Great points Jim. Just a few observations to "enhance and validate" your post 

1. Community vs the Id - I go through life everyday rather detached from the concept of community. Part of this is the nature of working from home, part from belong to the "me" generation. I don't just get on LJs to grab info for a project or find the latest info on a tool purchase, I come here to interact with the community. When I see a link, I look at it as something to pull me from the community and direct me back to the "me" of the person who posts.

2. If you are marketing your own site, throw LJs a bone. Add a video, tip, or review in full here to add value to the site in whose client base you are pulling from. I think it is entirely unfair to Martin to capitalize on what he and other LJs have constructed without offering some value in return. I appreciate those that operate their own sites and conscientiously add material to this one. It advertises what they offer, but at the same time gives something back to the original host.

Great post Jim!

David


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


Jim, You're right on the money! In fact you may be the best long distance mind reader on the forum. I was planning on blogging the same theme.

I will follow a blogger who writes well, entertains and enlightens me and keep the blogflow going. I followed one blogger for quite a while before he started blogging on another site and just sent we LJs a link. I then discontinued.

All your points are valid and I applaud them.

Thanks for saying it for all of us who like the LumberJocks forum.

Don Butler


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


*dbHost David*
Exactly, and a link in a sentence like that allows the reader at his leisure to flesh out the point being made, if he wants to. Links like that take a little work, but I like them when I am reading, and I try to use that kind of link when it is appropriate.

*David Craig*
1. Your comments about the 'me' versus the 'community' summarize my feelings as well. There are times I come here with a focus to learn something. But even then, I am asking a question of the community. Mostly, I come here to interact.

I think you find newcomers in particular trying to post with mostly a link. They think this is like a lot of other forums. But this one, in particular, is about community, and it doesn't become obvious until you have been here a while. Put another way, you need to read a lot of posts and comments, before you can write an effective post yourself.

But I still note some people who have been here a long time post with a link, and I don't think they understand that they eliminate a large part of their audience by doing so.

2. I bristle about this implication as well. However, I am not sure everyone has the same feelings. There are those of us who tend to accept ownership and feel loyality more readily than others. I guess I don't expect everyone to have my outlook on life. But I do think they need to understand that they will have to work to get me to trust them….....let alone read their posts. Actually I noticed that the first reaction I had to posts that were links was this one, that it was abusive of LJ's. But I didn't think that was the whole enchilada….........and it took me awhile to dissect out my total reaction, and to articulate what I was reacting to.

As usual…......you hit the nail on the head…..............(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


*Don*
Thanks Don…........shucks…..........if I had just been a little lazier, had slept a little longer….......I wouldn't have had to write this post…....................(-:

This is a topic that has brewed in my brain for awhile, but it wasn't till this morning that I really could articulate it. As I wrote it, I realized the implications were bigger than I realized. Sometimes writing it down helps you analyze a problem much better. But I don't think I could have written this a couple of weeks ago.

Trying to understand why you like and enjoy something, or why you dislike something….......is not always a simple thing. This analysis is as much about why I like LJ's, as it is about why I don't like links as the body of a post.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


Link etiquette

Link permission

The power of the link

Linkability


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


*hobomonk*
I didn't follow your links…...........................(-:


----------



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


Good points, all around.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


*Welcome back Jim*

We've missed you while you were vacationing.

I think adding a link to a *forum topic* is alright. I've learned a few good new things on some links, but adding links to a blog or project isn't proper.


----------



## uffitze (Apr 23, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


I'm fairly new to the forum, but I have noticed that there are at least a few here who use blog entries to drive traffic to an external site. And, when the member's only activity is to post a link to their external blog/site, I get suspicious that they are here simply to market their blog and are simply after a few advertising dollars. I'm not saying that's bad … I'm just saying that I notice.


----------



## NewPickeringWdWrkr (Feb 24, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


Being new to LJ's, and new to the world of blogging, I have to say I have been guilty of the crime in question. I have received some friendly advice on the matter, and plan on rectifying my transgression.

Thanks for not blasting me and anyone else that has been guilty of it. Many of us are still learning and your article helps explains why the ettiquette works when followed.

>>Stands and raises riight hand holding a smoothing plane<<

I pledge that when I cross link an article from my blog, I will post the whole article and answer any comments posed on the site in which they were asked. This I pledge in respect of my fellow readers and bloggers.

Mike


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


*TreeBones*
Thanks for viewing.

*Dick*
Glad to be back. Mostly what I am saying here is about what works for me, and apparently others, on LJ's. Meaning what will I actually read. I think you are expressing the same sort of thing, in other words you might follow a link on a forum topic, because someone is commenting by pointing out a piece of information. The project or blog item should be full text in LJ's to get attention, and achieve standing.

However, I am being a little narrower than that, mostly trying to make a point about what will actually get read. And pretty much what you say is true. I might follow a link in a forum thread, especially if there is clear explanation of its pertinence. But I won't for a project or blog, especially if the link is all there is.

Hobomonks post is unfortunately ambiguous, because I am not sure he got my point. Probably due to a less than explicit title, meaning my fault. In other words because he didn't make a comment along with the links, he may be wasting my time, and I may be wasting his. The titles on the links imply he missed my point.

Oh well, just venting about an old issue with me, but glad some people feel the same as I do.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


*Mike Pickering*
Thanks for viewing Mike. I think it is less about etiquette, and more about what will get read. I do admit however, that I do feel like LJ's is getting used when someone posts a blog or review, and then justs lists a reference to their own commercial site. I think you will get a lot more real reads for blog and review items if the full text is there. If you have other peripheral information on your own site, nothing wrong with a link to it. You can see by the other comments that I am not alone in my reading habits, meaning, not following links for blogs or reviews. Or in my case, links without explanation.


----------



## NewPickeringWdWrkr (Feb 24, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


Jim B - duly noted. Although, I've not just posted a blog with a link. There's always been a bit of a teaser or summary of what my post was about. I'd not be that ill-mannered or think that people would just follow links blindly without knowing what it was about.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


well spoken Jim 
I´m glad there is such a well formulated blogger as you Jim
among a lot of others here on L J
it´s always a pleasure to read them even when you write 
about a subject like this

*Dick and Barb Cain * I´m sorry to be gild of a few of those links
but I can´t write well but I try to use link´s to other pages on L J to help bringing
my point thrugh if I mean some one show or explain it a hole lot better that I can do

Dennis


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


Some members don't post many images of their project, & show the link to their own

webpage. I rarely go there. I hate having to go to another site in order to see them.

I'd like to see people use all 6 spaces available. That's what they're for.

Pictures are a thousand times better than words. I can express myself much better with a

picture, & it saves me a lot of typing.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


*Mike Pickering*
I think there usually is some explanation of the links used for blogs and reviews, but I don't think people realize how few of us will follow links used as the meat of a blog or review or even a project. The people posting are missing an opportunity to be read that can be remedied with a copy and paste, and some editing of the formatting signs.

And the reasons I gave for why we don't follow them seems to resonate with the other commentors here, so I guess others feel and act the same way I do. We are here not just to read, but to interact with the person posting, and with the other LJ's reading the post. A link breaks up the flow and the clear indication of where to comment. And we want to comment on LJ's, that's why we are signed in here. We are expecting our buddies to come along and join the conversation. In abstract terms, David Craig said it well.

Mike, hope you get a little more traction with your blog by copying it here. That's kind of the point of this discussion. I am not just talking about me, I am trying to get everyone to get more real reads of their posts. When there is more action, there is more fun…........(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
I think links that illustrate a point are just great, and I use them all the time. Especially when they are links to other posts in LJ's, that actually increases the communication. The point that I am making is that we don't tend to follow links off the site when they are used for most of a review, blog, project, etc.

*Dick*
Pictures, everybody loves pictures, me included.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


I agree Jim. I don't mind reference links, but I don't want to go to another site to get the main post.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


*Mike in Norway*
Precisely. Almost all of us commenting are saying the same thing. We really don't tend to follow those links. The post get's credit for a read on LJ's, but actually it is a quick look…....'Oh, it is just a link…we say to ourselves' and we go on to the other hundred and fifty posts for the day listed on the pulse for the last twenty four hours. Actually, I don't hit too many posts, but between my buddies and PM's, there is more than enough to do without following links. When I just start scanning the pulse, blogs, etc, I never follow a link that is the main entry.

*Dick*
Oh, forgot to apologize for no pictures…....suppose I could put up a picture of a broken chain or something….(-:


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


*OOPS!*


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


..........Oh, don't break the chain, Dick
I'll set those words to the "Unchained Melody".....................

Jim


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


I completely agree with everyone, except when it comes to pics I get discouraged when a want to post something in progress and have to join another online site with passwords included to post my pics on to then transfer to LJ's to post them. Yet I'm allowed to post finished project pics directly from my computer. So I tend not to post any pics unless I call it finished. Which feeds into the link situation of posting links to show pics in progress. Which feeds into well if I can do that for that, why not for everything too. I enjoy this forum and thank Martin for the work he does do here to have a great site.As for posting links to another site I don't unless someone ask for information I may not communicate well, or is something someone is looking for to get information. I get distracted easily enough as is, and don't need more to get me off tract.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


And Always Be Very Concise.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


Right!


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


I might have posted this before or not, I forget. I have started coming here to learn from this community. But especially to releave myself of a lot of things. Some of you know about my Illness, others don't. I want you all to know that since coming here, I've been able to stop my depresson meds. With all the meds that I take it is a big thing to me. I only use links that take me somewhere that I can watch something that shows LJ's that demo there skill like them turning a project or something like that. i am not able to make a bussiness due to my Illness. I can't always get out to the shop. Frankly I'm not suppose to even be in a shop. The Dr's only want me to sit on my thumb and rotate. I can't do that. But what I really wanted to say was thanks for what you all have done for me since I have been here. My wife thanks you to, she told me the other day that she has seen so much of a change in me since I have been coming here.. I sit here in the mornings reading all of your posts. ( I go to bed and wake up before the roosters). But thats one way I cope with things. I don't always comment, but I read and enjoy them. I was going to post this about this, but after reading Jim's post, I decided to comment here.

Thanks for what you all have done for me!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


good points , jim .

i will look at or post links to specific info ,
about a tool ,
or article related to the question or comment posted .

as stated already , 
i come here to be here .
wandering around in you-tube ,
or elsewhere on the web ,
i can do on my own .
something i don't do .
i would rather see a good movie ,
or read a good book .

if someone would post a link ,
with sausages attached ,
i might be attracted .

i wont generally look at videos either ,
unless i need to go to the bathroom ,
while they load .
i can lay on the bed ,
and stare at the ceiling ,
if i want to pass the time .


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


One of the large difficulties with lumberjocks forum today is the sheer volume of postings.
As far as a social media network is concerned it is definitely one of the better destinations for people interested in woodworking and general socializing.
I noticed that many are the people that might be considered founders of this site are no longer active and that the number of projects and blogs addressing woodworking seem to be steadily declining.

On the other hand, postings related to socializing and trivia have increased to such an extent that when a posting of any merit whatsoever shows up in the pulse section is swept away in a matter of minutes.

So for the average weekend woodworker to go out and purchase a midrange digital camera and equip his computer with digital imaging software as well as text composition simply to show others what he is made or is making in his shop becomes an exercise in futility.
Jim mentions that readers are customers.
I agree with that.
The problem seems to be at this juncture that the "customers" are not "readers" and are either not interested in woodworking or are more comfortable in more lighthearted discussion.

Of late the catchy little descriptions attached to each article are at best deceptive and annoying.
I don't want to open such a posting that contains information totally unrelated to woodworking and very often consists of someone's lament or rant or personal situation that I feel that do not need to know.

I like to think that lumberjocks paid attention to informed, well-written articles with lots of pictures and lots of comments but in reality even the best written articles here draw less than 30 comments from a reported database of more than 18,000 registered lumberjocks.

As pointed out many of the woodworkers at this point have set up their own blogs in various places across the Internet and very often will simply comment here that they have updated their blog and post a link to it. While that might not be ideal for people coming to lumberjocks to obtain information by the same token lumberjocks is no longer accommodating those folks who put the time effort pictures descriptions hardships trials and successes into words for this phantom audience.

In essence, lumberjocks is becoming what it is.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


*Eagle1*
Thanks for the view. LJ's is not only a different place for each one of us, but also how we use it or see it changes, perhaps even cycles. There is no question that it is therapeutic for me, and it is a way that I can socialize, without the stresses of my job. Meaning, I socialize while working, but it is mixed with a lot of stress. In fact by the time I am done working, the last thing I want to do is talk to someone. But LJ's is a place I can control the 'conversation' and pace it. Obviously many people see it the way I do, a place to talk about the hobby, learn things, post things, and talk about what ever else is on your mind.

*patron*
It is interesting that I don't watch many videos either. Maybe the video thing is more natural for the new generation. I do seek out certain information on videos, but I usually don't look at random ones. I think we are about the same there. However, there are some things that a video presentation conveys better than anything else, for example, Todd Klippinger's scraper video comes to mind.

*Bob*
Nothing wrong with having your own site, and even referring people to it. For the reasons you gave. However, the traffic on most of those sites is probably very low.

For me, if I put up a presentation of something I have made (I have this peculiar view that my jigs and shop fixtures aren't projects, so I have no projects), so far only jigs and fixtures for the shop, I get a lot of views, questions, critiques, etc. And if I have a question, I get a lot of good answers. I haven't been here very long, relatively speaking, so I had no preconceived notions of what LJ's was supposed to be, I accepted it for what is was. It hasn't changed much since I joined. I am an old time DIYer, but I am just getting into the hobby part of woodworking, and it is pretty slow go for me. Probably my age, and the fact I still work. Don't have the energy I used to. But the site works for me. Some weeks it is just for socialization, other times I am slugging it out trying to figure out a shop problem.

So this post points out one of the few issues I have with LJ's, but it isn't anything wrong with LJ's, it is just my bias. I have tried some other forums, but I cannot maintain the interest. The format of LJ's is, well, too alluring. Martin has done a good job. When I look at projects, I try to make a point of looking at the projects page, not the home page, and look for things that spark my interest. I have not even considered setting up my own web site, I know it would just become a job. I am a techie from way back, but I don't go looking for work…........, it is easier relying on Martin's fine skills. And now I have this circle of friends here, and….......this is the place to find them.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


*"Bob
Nothing wrong with having your own site, and even referring people to it. For the reasons you gave. However, the traffic on most of those sites is probably very low."*

That's an interestng comment Jim.
For me the question then becomes:
1. If you want to show your project to hundreds of viewers and get validations such as "nice" "really nice" 
Beautiful etc then you should post on a high trafific website.

2. I you are interested in develping a one on one relationship with craftspeople of your particluar stage of advancement or specialty interest then a lower traffic blog is probaly the right fit for you.

You could always post the odd entry to a high traffic venue to attract new people to your web site.
After all, that's probablly what attracted people to LJ's in the first place.

I would ask you to take a look at the postings that have occured since you first postied this question before you respond.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


"Competition for your time"? Excuse me? "Your time"? I don't give two ********************s whether you read my posts or not. You hereby have my permission not to.

Wow, that was easy.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


*Bob*
I think you are saying that different sites fit different people. And I agree 100% with that. All that I am describing is what interests me, and there apparently a lot of people like me. In no way am I saying this is the 'best' site, or the 'only site'. I was trying to make the point for those who are trying to get the attention of readers like me, some things will attract me, and some things won't. Blogs and projects that are just a link won't. However, it is obvious that some readers will follow the links. This site is so large, that there are many small communities within it, and they have different habits.

And I am sure links work for some people for the reasons you gave. I am not trying to legislate or disapprove of different types of posting…........all I am talking about is what attracts me, and a lot of others like me. Hence, I described myself as a customer, and talked about marketing. If I am not someone you want to market, or people like me, then what I said is irrelevant….......and I am sure that a large percentage of LJ's feel exactly that way. They could care less about me. That doesn't bother me.

In summary, I am not judging, I am expressing a preference. I think I have been clear about that all along. It is kinda like the answer O'Reilly on Fox gave after someone complained that he had a bias about something, and he was really expressing an opinion….......he said "this program is 100% opinion".

This post was 100% opinion, and it described what I prefer…......not what is right or wrong or best. And I gave the reasons why I preferred not to have links as the substance of posts. The title says it 'I hate posts made of links'

Well off to do some errands, and do some stuff in the shop….........bright and sunny here, but the temp is only 46 deg at 0930 hrs…..........................


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


Interesting topic Jim,

Occasionally I will follow a link just to see if there might be something that might interest me, I have found some good woodworking blogs that way and further my woodworking experience when I do. But as Purplev said, I usually will not read through the entire article and will quickly go back to LJ's.

My personal view on this is, post the info here in its entirety or not at all. The effort has already been made to post a short blurb and a link so why not copy and paste all of it? A couple more clicks of the mouse and done.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


*Timbo*
Thanks Tim, I am describing my reading habits, and why they are that way. Apparently a bunch of you feel the same. So if someone wants to cater to maximum number of people, then cut and paste the whole thing.

We continue with these cool, bright and sunny days here….........at least it looks like spring….............


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


The Internet exists as a hyper-linked data model.
You are here because you followed a link.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


*Randy*- I think the point here is not to eliminate links, but to have them as supplemental as opposed to the context itself.

using your example - yes, I did get to lumberjocks by following a link, but the link was there just mentioning the site lumberjocks.com - it however was not the context of the blog post I read which was complete in it's entire form and I did not have to go to lumberjocks.com to read the 'rest' of it.

the post here refers to those posts as of late that will have no context but a link to a personal blog site telling people to go read the 'actual post' there…

for what it's worth - if someone will copy paste their entire post here and ask at the bottom to go support their own site by posting a comment on their personal site- I'll do that. but I will not follow a link to read the actual post elsewhere if it's not presented here already.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


PurpLev:

Well said.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


*Purplev*
Correct, that is the point, and the only point, you have described it well. I have links scattered all through my posts, emails, PM's, etc. But they are not the message in a blog, project, etc. They supplement and enhance it. Check the LJ reading list, usually two links per entry. Again, just saying what I will read and why, not telling people whether it is right or wrong, or what they should do. Not judging, just describing my reading habits, and there appears to be a lot of people like me.

Jim


----------



## NewPickeringWdWrkr (Feb 24, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


There is an overwhelming level of support to have the entirety of blog entry posted here at LJ's, so I have started moving a few of my posts over.

One thing I'd like to comment on with cross posting here is that it's not as easy as copy/pasting here. The image embedding here doesn't seem to work like it does in a stand alone blog. You have to recode all of your images into the blog entry manually. A bit of an inconvenience that grows as the number of images grow.

I like opinions and high view counts as much as the next person (else why would anyone post here?). I'll be submitting a suggestion to Martin to allow easier cross posting (EG copying the html code over etc.).


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


*Mike Pickering*
I have noticed the same problem, Mike. And it is one of the reasons, but not the main one, that I only post here. The main one, is I just don't have the time to devote to two or more forums. Of course, I am just a hobbyist, so I don't have a lot of incentive to post in multiple places.

When I make a long post, I write it in a text editor, and then copy it here. Then I already have it available to do mods on and post elsewhere, but as stated, I ceased posting elsewhere due to time constraints. The text editor allows to see the whole post easier. The only problem is you can't see the pictures and formatting. That has to be tweaked once it is in LJ's. When I was 10 or 15 years younger, I would have programmed a small text editor to do it, and made it available for everyone to use. I did a very similar thing for a different hobby.

But I don't have the energy anymore to program something that other people are going to use. To program it….......there may be something already available out there, you would simple have generic indicators for pictures in the text, and when you pushed the 'LJButton' it would do a search and replace using LJ format in a copy of the text and save it, and when you pushed the 'MyForum' button it would do the same thing, but use a different set of formatting conventions. Not difficult programming, in fact I have done it before. I might even do it for myself someday, modifying one of my other programs, but I wouldn't want to make it smooth enough for other people to use.

Well off to work. Still bright and sunny, blue sky, a little warmer at 47 deg here in Anchorage, at this time 0700 hrs.

Jim


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


The textedit on my Mac work well for this, but I still have to add the images from Photobucket.
We're having some crazy weather. Its been hotter than most July days.

It's 82 today already right now.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


*Dick*
I think we will hit the low 60's today, since it is 53 deg at 1000hrs. Sounds like a nice May in Minnesota.

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *I HATE POSTS MADE OF LINKS.....it's not etiquette, it's about marketing...........*
> 
> In some sense, *we are all in the business of attracting attention, everyone wants their posts to be read*. If you attract attention to your post, and then get people to read it, then you maximize your impact. That is, you satisfy yourself, and you satisfy your readers. *A win/win situation.*
> 
> ...


*All*
And in case there is any doubt, since I think the comment on this blog is ending, I strongly support all you bloggers and businessman out there, and I think LJ's is a good place to get someone to notice your work. I really was just trying to help you get more notice, and even more traffic on your site. You are not competing with LJ's you are supplementing it. You form a good part of the backbone of LJ's. And we need your expertise. I was just pointing out, if you blog, the best way to get noticed is to have a complete blog, or project on LJ's. Then scatter links to your site anyway you can.

But perhaps, for some of you, just getting noticed on LJ's will help….......

..........have a good one…........

Thought it would get into the 60's here in Anchorage, but I think 58 was the max….........oh well it's our fate….........

Alaska Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Hallucinations from the Beach, on a Theme from a 'Project from the Past' *

Knowing that *I was under the gun*.......fresh from vacation…....didn't have any excuses, I thought I would immediately post a blog entry….........

*BAMMMMM…................*

Only 5 hours after arriving and waking up late, recovering from the dreaded red eye special, just back from Hawaii,

...*TA DAHHHH….....a post.*

Now, you should realize, that my mind is still in vacation mode. Today is recovery, tomorrow is an adjustment day off, to get in the mood for work, and Tuesday is work again. *Don't we all need a mood adjustment day?* I may have invented the concept….....but then again, probably not.

*Don't complain about this dredgeup from past….......PLEASE….....I have a long way to go before I can touch Dick Cain*.............

Any asthma attacks from flying dust, as Barb dusts off those forgotten hall closet projects Dick?

*Nah, we know Barb probably has to do all the work, dusting them off, taking the pictures…...........

Hmmmmmmmm?*

Dick will rise to this challenge by finding more projects…........

OK,OK,OK, shouldn't be poking fun at Dick to deflect criticism from you vultures just salivating for another chance to roast poor old Jim. But I knew Dick would be there right in the first echelon, rubbing his hands…....best defense is a good offence.

You know, while in vacation mode, I realized that what I had been doing all these years, renting condos instead of buying, was definitely the most cost effective and easy approach. But I still fondly harkened back to my motorhome days, an example of an entertainment money sink folly. The motorhome has found a new home with my daughter in Fairbanks. Low mileage, but over 20 years old.

Instead of this old, yet to be revealed (aren't you excited?) project, *I thought I could post a Sketchup diagram of a motorhome simulator*, something that seemed appealing to construct, combining woodworking and electronics, right up my geeky alley…........

.........you folks understand, something you dream up *in the midst of heat stroke* while lying on the beach defying skin cancer and sunburn, trying to *conquer your incipient terminal dehydration with one more beer with lime.*.......as you conjure up these absurd projects in your alchoholic haze, your genius distracted by the *occasional scantily clad wahine strolling by solely for your amusement, obviously lusting for your 70 year old well oiled, pasty, slightly lumpy, and sagging, physique…..........*

Well, back to my epiphany….......I could put it in our oversized bedroom on top of the closets. Video screens all around simulating the scenery as I drive down the highway. We could even conjure up artificial smells to remind us of the overflowing chemical toilet. Then there is the outrageous noise from the wind and the motor easy to generate from an included audio system. Kermit, my 20 year old mitered conure, riding the top of the steering wheel. Very interesting to see him stay on top of the wheel as you turn a corner, he got good at that. Kermit would love it, reciting total verbal repertoire in his loudest voice, the only saving grace being that he is truly funny and remembers the most outrageous things….........

OK, I know, this is a cheat, but I was reminded of this item by a post authored by *Rich Greer* about *sharpening knives*......with his *Worksharp 3000*.

Now I have a Workshop 3000, about one year old….......and yet to be used…......(-:

.......so I am searching for a purpose for this shiny gizmo gathering dust in a forgotten corner of my shop….............(-:

Now Rich, being a buddy, understands. We both like sleak looking over-engineered gagets. My new computer comes to mind.

I decided I needed an easy, always available, quality solution for sharpening my very good German knives. So I had Sherie give me a *Chef's Choice 3 wheel sharpener*. Now I can sharpen a knife in under a minute, unless it has a nick and then it take longer. My sharpener sits on the pantry counter adjacent to the kitchen, along with a lot of other appliances. *I also made a cover for it, to protect it from dust, about 2 years ago, before I decided to do WW as a hobby, so it is more in the DIY mode.*

The cover has purple heart ends, rabbeted to fit the 1/4 inch birch ply top and front and back. The back has a slot for the cord. The oak handle came from my junk box of scavanged knobs from discarded furniture and such. This was made essentially from bits and pieces and has nail and glue construction. Finished with clear WATCO. It is not in the main kitchen, so didn't have to be beautiful, mostly functional, but it is consistent with the pantry quality surroundings.

*It meets the LJ ultimate condition for merit and self satisfaction:

Built from scrap and materials, including the WATCO, already in the shop.*

*We might spend a modest fraction of a million dollars setting up the shop….........but if we build it from scrap….......all is justified….saving our planet….mother earth gives us a loving smile*................I don't think I'll get into politics here…...........

*The Cover on the sharpener.*
.








.
.
*The Cover off the sharpener, ready to use.*
.








.
.
*The back of the Cover, to display the notch for the cord.*
.








.
.
Just a blast from the past…..........

*Alaska Jim*
.
.

*........in recovery….........tomorrow is mood adjustment*


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Hallucinations from the Beach, on a Theme from a 'Project from the Past' *
> 
> Knowing that *I was under the gun*.......fresh from vacation…....didn't have any excuses, I thought I would immediately post a blog entry….........
> 
> ...


well i shall try to be the first to post here…mostly for the idea of mood adjustment day…i think your the first..and it is a good diagnosis of the mood ive been in since i worked my last day…nice knife sharpener cover thingy…with a wonderful notch in the back…made by a very sharp chisel i would assume .. or not…....maybe you should go to the zoo tomorrow…get the alaska feel back…or stand out in the rain ..it will add to the pasty looking skin….that all alaska women look for…you dont want to show a tan…then they know your rich and are just after the money….lol…grizzman


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Hallucinations from the Beach, on a Theme from a 'Project from the Past' *
> 
> Knowing that *I was under the gun*.......fresh from vacation…....didn't have any excuses, I thought I would immediately post a blog entry….........
> 
> ...


You need a short vacation to get rested from LONG vacation to get ready for work! 

It seems to always work that way…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Hallucinations from the Beach, on a Theme from a 'Project from the Past' *
> 
> Knowing that *I was under the gun*.......fresh from vacation…....didn't have any excuses, I thought I would immediately post a blog entry….........
> 
> ...


*Grizz*
Once upon a time I used to come home in the late evening, or early morning hours from vacation, and start working the next 0800 that arrived. Then if I came home at an odd hour, I would wait for the next day.

Now, I need a mood adjustment day….....yup, can't approach work with the wrong attitude….....right?

So here I is, recovering, tomorrow is mood adjustment….......and then we work….......waiting for the sun tan to fade….......

Notch with the band saw…...........(-:

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Hallucinations from the Beach, on a Theme from a 'Project from the Past' *
> 
> Knowing that *I was under the gun*.......fresh from vacation…....didn't have any excuses, I thought I would immediately post a blog entry….........
> 
> ...


*Joe*
Yes, vacations are a whole lot of work…............(-:


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Hallucinations from the Beach, on a Theme from a 'Project from the Past' *
> 
> Knowing that *I was under the gun*.......fresh from vacation…....didn't have any excuses, I thought I would immediately post a blog entry….........
> 
> ...


That same model took me from Luddite to convert. My Wusthof Trident set can cut veggies, merely by being brought into proximity to the veggies.

The cover, of course, is muy cool.

But even a thoroughly exhausted Neil … cannot help but ask … if Dear Jim would be kind enough to resolve the apparent ambiguity in THIS masterful sentence:

"The motorhome has found a new home with my daughter in Fairbanks. Low mileage, but over 20 years old."

To WHOM, or WHAT, does the description refer-daughter or motorhome ?

Welcome home, Jim. 
Great stuff !


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Hallucinations from the Beach, on a Theme from a 'Project from the Past' *
> 
> Knowing that *I was under the gun*.......fresh from vacation…....didn't have any excuses, I thought I would immediately post a blog entry….........
> 
> ...


*Neil*
'Tis but an artistic ambivalence designed to evoke nuance and conjure up the rich undertones of logical nonsense that pervade all my humble endeavors in the world of woodworking literary endeavour….....to lighten your soul, and tempt you to fall into the moral abyss of frivolity…..........

.........could the object of the pronoun, by proximity…......be "Fairbanks"?

Is not artistry but the lack of objectivity and precision….......a blurring of reality in which the imagination can rise, to….....to…......hmmmmmmm….....*hallucination*, that's where it all started…....

Jim


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Hallucinations from the Beach, on a Theme from a 'Project from the Past' *
> 
> Knowing that *I was under the gun*.......fresh from vacation…....didn't have any excuses, I thought I would immediately post a blog entry….........
> 
> ...


That cinched it.

I think I need some time in Hawaii.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Hallucinations from the Beach, on a Theme from a 'Project from the Past' *
> 
> Knowing that *I was under the gun*.......fresh from vacation…....didn't have any excuses, I thought I would immediately post a blog entry….........
> 
> ...


*Neil*

............meet you there…...........

Jim


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Hallucinations from the Beach, on a Theme from a 'Project from the Past' *
> 
> Knowing that *I was under the gun*.......fresh from vacation…....didn't have any excuses, I thought I would immediately post a blog entry….........
> 
> ...


Mood adjustment, jet-lag recovery, re-acclimatization, mental health, run errands and restock the house, catch up on paperwork, whatever you want to call that extra day off after a vacation it is certainly needed.
After I hit 40, my old bod and mind needs an extra day to just remember where I am and to adjust.
Heading to Oahu in November with wife and kids, can't wait!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Hallucinations from the Beach, on a Theme from a 'Project from the Past' *
> 
> Knowing that *I was under the gun*.......fresh from vacation…....didn't have any excuses, I thought I would immediately post a blog entry….........
> 
> ...


*Scott*
I was a little late in getting here, but the mood adjustment day is now standard….........

Have a good trip to Oahu. We enjoyed our Maui trip as usual. Just a relaxation thing for me.

Take care,

Jim


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Hallucinations from the Beach, on a Theme from a 'Project from the Past' *
> 
> Knowing that *I was under the gun*.......fresh from vacation…....didn't have any excuses, I thought I would immediately post a blog entry….........
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim
I apply your mood adjustment even further.
Found I am a much happier camper if I do the mood adjusting thing every week and work a four day week. Then I have a day to myself and/or spend time with the kids and run errands, go in for a bit, clean up, paperwork whatever. Get me working (seeing patients) five days and I am pretty snarky. I may make less money but am far happier.
November seems very far away, but a vacation on the horizon is a real stress buster.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Hallucinations from the Beach, on a Theme from a 'Project from the Past' *
> 
> Knowing that *I was under the gun*.......fresh from vacation…....didn't have any excuses, I thought I would immediately post a blog entry….........
> 
> ...


*Scott*

Ah, I see. I work a 4 day week, seeing patients, also, but I don't have to go to the office at all on the fifth day (old and tired), but then I am on call every fifth weekend (take Monday off after that).

I was way too late doing the 4 day thing, but better late than never. Take Wed afternoon off also (forever)

My youngest child is a general surgeon, so I don't have child issues anymore…..............(-:

Unless you count myself, and I can get pretty puerile….............then my wife takes care of me….......(-:

Jim


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Hallucinations from the Beach, on a Theme from a 'Project from the Past' *
> 
> Knowing that *I was under the gun*.......fresh from vacation…....didn't have any excuses, I thought I would immediately post a blog entry….........
> 
> ...


*JIM!*
There you go again, picking a poor guy that stayed on* Da Range*.

(For those not from Minnesota, that's what they call us people who live on *MN's Iron Range,* but Jim bailed out years ago, & has never looked back),

but you can't take *"DA Range out of a Ranger"*, he's branded for life.

Dusting does keep Barb occupied.

Now I have to dig for some more projects in order to hold up to your claims about us.*<O}$*

*Thanks for thinking of us Jim.*

We're looking forward for you to post a project one of these days, in order to break the ice.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Hallucinations from the Beach, on a Theme from a 'Project from the Past' *
> 
> Knowing that *I was under the gun*.......fresh from vacation…....didn't have any excuses, I thought I would immediately post a blog entry….........
> 
> ...


*Jim!*

One of these days I'm going to climb up on the highest lean ore dump north of our house,

& see if I can see *Alaska. <O}$*


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Hallucinations from the Beach, on a Theme from a 'Project from the Past' *
> 
> Knowing that *I was under the gun*.......fresh from vacation…....didn't have any excuses, I thought I would immediately post a blog entry….........
> 
> ...


*Dick*
Hopefully will have some time to get things done now that my schedule is a little lighter. Helps to be early in the vacation schedule as well.

I remember looking down into the pit on the eastern side of town, that now seems to be filled with water when I Google Earth it. I also remember the piles of lean ore and overburden that dominated the landscape. One thing about the iron ore mining, especially the open pit, the miner injuries seemed to be rare. They were still doing some underground miningin up in the Tower and Ely area when I was there, but it closed down before I left, as I recall.

For those of you that don't know, my residence of record was Virginia, Minnesota, less then 30 miles from where Dic lives, until about 1965, when I got married and was living in the Minneapolis area while going to graduate school. Went to Carleton in Northfield, Minnesota for undergrad. The houses where I lived were always close to railroad tracks, we were poor, and the house I lived in the longest was about 50 yards from a modestly active railroad track. We walked the tracks regularly, and used them as a road into nearby forest and undeveloped areas where we played in the summer.

There was a distinct accent to the speech of those from the range. I think there was a heavy influence from the Finns and Slavic groups. Da Range, is an example of how words sounded, in that case referring to the Mesabi Iron Range. Ranch sounded almost like "ranch" as I recall. I don't have the accent any more. Maybe you can fill us in, Dick, where does that accent come from?

Thanks for stopping by, and Dick, keep the duster at the ready, Barb….............(-:

Jim


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Hallucinations from the Beach, on a Theme from a 'Project from the Past' *
> 
> Knowing that *I was under the gun*.......fresh from vacation…....didn't have any excuses, I thought I would immediately post a blog entry….........
> 
> ...


*Jim!*

It's funny that you mentioned *Da accents of Da Ranchers*.

One of our Son's lives in Arkansas, & many people have mistaken us for foreigners.

One time, in a coffee bar at Barnes & Nobles, a young women came up to Barb, & asked if she was

from* Germany*. The girl was a student from Germany. Another time in a restroom lounge a couple of

women told Barb that they loved her accent, & thought she may be from* Holland*.

I've been approached by men on different occasions, but the men didn't question which country I

was from. I guess men aren't quite as inquisitive. Some may have mentioned *Scandinavian*.

Years ago when the mining companies hired, they would mix up persons with different languages.

They figured they would get more production out of them. I think that's why the accident rate was

so high back then.

*Now, back to digging for more projects for Barb to dust.*


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Hallucinations from the Beach, on a Theme from a 'Project from the Past' *
> 
> Knowing that *I was under the gun*.......fresh from vacation…....didn't have any excuses, I thought I would immediately post a blog entry….........
> 
> ...


Thanks for rubbing it in… Vacation.. Never been to Hawaii, but I have heard it is nice…

That sharpener cover sure is pretty…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Hallucinations from the Beach, on a Theme from a 'Project from the Past' *
> 
> Knowing that *I was under the gun*.......fresh from vacation…....didn't have any excuses, I thought I would immediately post a blog entry….........
> 
> ...


*dbHost*
The cover works exactly as intended. Keeps the dust out, and is easy to put on or take off. Using the sharpener is not a daily occurrance, but every week or two, one of the knives in the house needs to be sharpened…......

Jim


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Hallucinations from the Beach, on a Theme from a 'Project from the Past' *
> 
> Knowing that *I was under the gun*.......fresh from vacation…....didn't have any excuses, I thought I would immediately post a blog entry….........
> 
> ...


hello and welcome back Jim and Sherie 

funny you shuold call out the adjustmentday Jim
not so many weeks back it was all over the news here in Denmark that they have discorvered 
how to prevent getting stress when you start on job after your vacation…LOL

you gess right one - two adjustment days at home and when you meet on the job instead of 
just trow yourself in the enomus papermauntain you left behind before the vacation then take min.
1 day or 2-3 to talk your vacation and the others over and tell each other what you have done
an remember lots of coffee and danish pastry to all the stories and confirm that you belong to the team
while you all slowly geting into workingmode 
what do you think the companies wuold say to that…LOL
some have accepted the idea here in Denmark becourse they say that the rest of the time the people
produse/work more than enoff to catch up the rest of the time

take care
Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Hallucinations from the Beach, on a Theme from a 'Project from the Past' *
> 
> Knowing that *I was under the gun*.......fresh from vacation…....didn't have any excuses, I thought I would immediately post a blog entry….........
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
Yup, adjusting my mood as I speak, covered in sawdust, slurping a beer. Back down to the shop here in a minute, gotta get some stuff done…............(-:

Jim


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Hallucinations from the Beach, on a Theme from a 'Project from the Past' *
> 
> Knowing that *I was under the gun*.......fresh from vacation…....didn't have any excuses, I thought I would immediately post a blog entry….........
> 
> ...


*Jim!*
I'm sorry that I forgot to mention your classy looking sharpener garage.

A nice way to hide it, & it's ready to go anytime you want.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Hallucinations from the Beach, on a Theme from a 'Project from the Past' *
> 
> Knowing that *I was under the gun*.......fresh from vacation…....didn't have any excuses, I thought I would immediately post a blog entry….........
> 
> ...


"slurping a beer. Back down to the shop here in a minute, gotta get some stuff done"

Easy with the electrical stuff, the sharp stuff, and … well … everything.

After the first wee dram of … anything … the only shop activity I, personally, will endeavor is using the ShopVac to clean up


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Hallucinations from the Beach, on a Theme from a 'Project from the Past' *
> 
> Knowing that *I was under the gun*.......fresh from vacation…....didn't have any excuses, I thought I would immediately post a blog entry….........
> 
> ...


*Neil*
One beer is about it, it doesn't seem to affect me. Got some drilling done, and some sanding….....and called it a day. Working hard on the mystery project…..........

Don't use the big saws much, even after just one beer. Them, I am scared of….........(-:

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Hallucinations from the Beach, on a Theme from a 'Project from the Past' *
> 
> Knowing that *I was under the gun*.......fresh from vacation…....didn't have any excuses, I thought I would immediately post a blog entry….........
> 
> ...


*Dick*
Answered this once before, forgot to post it. It is simple, on and off in a second, looks nice, and does the job. One of my better DIYer projects….......

Thanks Dick,

Jim


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Hallucinations from the Beach, on a Theme from a 'Project from the Past' *
> 
> Knowing that *I was under the gun*.......fresh from vacation…....didn't have any excuses, I thought I would immediately post a blog entry….........
> 
> ...


*Hi Jim!*
I went out to the lean ore dump the other day. The sky was so clear, I could sea Mt. McKinley, & I

Didn't have to climb up on the dump. This dump is about 1 mile from the continental divide, that must be the reason. *<O}&*


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Hallucinations from the Beach, on a Theme from a 'Project from the Past' *
> 
> Knowing that *I was under the gun*.......fresh from vacation…....didn't have any excuses, I thought I would immediately post a blog entry….........
> 
> ...


You got the reason wrong Dick.

*The magnetic taconite in that dump undoubtedly got a strong polarization from the unusually strong aurora borealis last winter, and it acts as a giant light lens*, both magnifying and bending the light rays as they pass over it.

But you did one thing right, if you were standing on the dump, it wouldn't work, you have to be behind the lens…......so you did the proper thing lining up that big light lens with the known direction of Mt. McKinely. *Bet you didn't even have to squint*..............(-:

.......of course, *just like everything else in Alaska is the biggest and the best*, so is the presence of Mt. McKinley…..

..........made my day, Dick…......needed a boost, did a csection in the middle of the night for an absent call partner…......now I am waking up…............

So now that my laughing fit is over, (I showed it to Sherie also), I can pick myself up off the floor….......get some more coffee, and shake the few remaining cobwebs out of my head….............

PS. Mt McKinley is 134 miles from here as the crow flies, but it looms quite large on the horizon. The reason being, that the state in general is quite low, except for the mountain ranges. Talkeetna, the closest city to the mountain has an elevation of 358 feet, and McKinley is 20,320 feet. Therefore there is no high terrain, [or magnetic light lenses….(-: ] in the way to obstruct the view. 
Jim


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Hallucinations from the Beach, on a Theme from a 'Project from the Past' *
> 
> Knowing that *I was under the gun*.......fresh from vacation…....didn't have any excuses, I thought I would immediately post a blog entry….........
> 
> ...


I like your explanation of why I could see it so well, But I have to correct you on the type of ore.

This dump is *non-magnetic ore, .& not taconite* Sorry to have to put you down.

It only took me about an hour to move that mountain closer to us.<O}&

I was at Hill Air force base years ago with the Civil Air Patrol. One evening a bunch of us cadets were

going to take a walk down to The Great Salt Lake. When we got to the camp gate,

one of the guards asked us where we were going. We told, & he said it was 20 miles away.

We thought it was about 2 miles at the most.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Hallucinations from the Beach, on a Theme from a 'Project from the Past' *
> 
> Knowing that *I was under the gun*.......fresh from vacation…....didn't have any excuses, I thought I would immediately post a blog entry….........
> 
> ...


Re the taconite, as I recall the magnetic taconite was low in quantity compared to the nonmagnetic, and the magnetic ore was specifically mined because it was easy to magnetically separate the iron. And all those hills were either overburden, or low grade iron ore (or non-magnetic taconite) of relatively low or no value. Is that still the way things are up there? .........but I had to take a little literary modification of the facts to make my case…..........(-:

So I went out to both hospitals, and turned everything over to the weekend call person and now I am relaxing. Even when I was there, 50 years ago, those hills were sprouting small trees. Mother nature will reclaim them eventually.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*

I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.

Aha….....that's it, mind control…......that's what they are up to. Indeed it must be the cause of the Lumberjock Syndrome.

Every syndrome must have at least three characteristics:

*The Lumberjock Syndrome*

1) The victim is a Lumberjock
2) The LJ is seen entering a store to buy a specific item
3) The LJ exits the store with multiple items, but not the specific item the LJ went there for.
4) The LJ spends much more time, and money, than intended, and certainly more than the LJ can afford.
5) The LJ has no memory of the event
6) The events reoccur at odd intervals, possibly related to stressful events….....like….....burns at the site of one's pocket from unspent and overactive currency, feelings of worthlessness, shopping deprivation
7) LJ's with this syndrome may also suffer from LackOfNewTool Lament, an apparently related and not dissimilar affliction.
8) There is no known cure

As an aside, beware of ads claiming to cure this terrible malady, perhaps through mail order rather than buying locally, they will certainly just exacerbate the phenomenon. Mail order may be less public, but it allows the victim to to hide the symptoms from his support group….....until the packages arrive…........(-:


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


Jim,
We need to add one more characteristic:

The tool purchase is clandestinely installed in the workshop, at an inconspicuous location. Then expertly camouflaged and "antiqued" with saw dust and shavings to make it appear as if it had been there since the inception of the shop. Only after a sufficient amount of time is the purchase actually used in front of the significant other (she who holds the purse strings).

Please don't ask how I know of this characteristic.

Lew


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


Yes, we all have it Jim and strangely enough we don't want to be cured!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


Oh man are you guys opening up a can of worms!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


A can of worms? What do you use that for? Who cares. I see it mentioned on LJ. Must have one or two. OK I'm back from the store. What to use these for? Who cares . I have them. They're all mine Oh joy. I must build a new glass front cabinet to display them. OH NO! No free wall space. What am I going to do? I know, I'll ask my fellow LJ's. They will know how to handle this crisis.

HEY DAVID!.....................Dr. Jim, are you sure there is no pill for this?


----------



## Blackpearl (Jan 11, 2011)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


An other symptom seems to be : Going in to the office for work, thinking to one's self ….I wonder what is happening on LJ or if Andy has posted another box? Let me take a quick minute and check. Lunch time magically happens and no productive, income producing work has.

AND NOW I HAVE ACCESS!! it was bad enough when I could only read.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


All joking aside, I wonder how many of us could actually qualify for a medically-certifiable LJ dependence?

Here are some questions used to determine if one may have a dependence on alcohol. I adapted them to Lumberjocking (which includes the usage of the LJ site as well as associated syndrome). I for one, quite obviously have a problem:

1) Have you ever decided to not come on LJ for a week or two, only to last a day or two? Yep.

2) Do you wish people would mind their own business about your LJing? Yes. Honey, that's you.

3) Do you ever have or feel like you need an eye-opener? Yep. Crap.

4) Do you envy people who can LJ without getting into trouble? I do. I have to hide my stuff with sawdust like Lew.

5) Do you tell yourself you can stop LJing whenever you want to, even though you keep doing it? Yes.

6) Have you missed days of work or school because of LJing? No comment.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


I deffently can identyfir myself with nr.5 Jim
that was one of the resons I started to invastigate the isue ,why I cuold´t remember 
buying new juwlry´s high heel´s and dresses to the shop
and the next day I surdently discover I had two of each new juwlry´s 
a sick wallet and suffering from a quick waight loss and funny brain becourse my eye´s flac all over trying
to see every thing at the same time and having a werd spasme in both arm´s :-(

Rand : may I surgest you start hanging them down from the ceilling and use the colourfull
paperwire you use at Chrismas times to wrap around gift´s
or better yet start with some older juwlry´s Mum had seen before 
and DB HOst is just trying to pursvade us to go fishing

take care out there
Dennis


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


heh…

I've actually made it a plan to keep 2011 free of woodworking related expenses - with the exception of finishes and hardware (bolts/screws/etc). so far so good…lol


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


Phycisian heal thyself…lol


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


It's conceivable that there IS "no known cure" because it isn't CLEAR, yet, that this IS a problem


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


Rats. My worms are dead and starting to stink.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


Just one question- Is there a way to password protect post's like this one from prying eyes? I may have the syndrome but as Mike said I don't want a cure either!

Oh, and fine sawdust seems to work best


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


*The sales associates in the tool stores can spot me from a mile away.*








*I WONDER WHY?*


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


It most deffently have something to do with how you drive into the parkingplace
they have a camera for the same reason
and the way you walk against the store trying tolook like you only will
have a sneakweiw in the store …...........they are trained on a speciel school
where CIA and FBI realy wishes they have acsess to there trainingprogram

Dennis


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


Sharon - wood??


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


Oh my word, where to start…...I go to work for a few hours (that was obviously a mistake) and come back to THIS!

All right, in order as usual:

*Lew*
I forgot about this piece of wisdom you slipped to me as we passed clandestinely, and furtively, someplace exotic, at midnight…......shhhhhhhhhh….....SSSsssssshhhhherie may be listening.

*Mike*
I suppose it is a psychiatric illness…....and by the way, at least in the states, your insurance covers that now.

Or perhaps it is a vice. You know, we all have a vice or two, the vice demon has to slip into reality somewhere in your life, and I guess the hardware store is no too bad a place to go to hell.

I can visualize it now…......"yes I have sinned, at the hardware store, please don't send me to the hardware store…......"

"YOU ARE HEREBY SENTENCED TO SPEND ETERNITY AT THE HARDWARE STORE!!"

I wonder how many hot dogs I guy can eat while playing with the tools…...........and remember, the supply of lumber is nearly infinite, it's air conditioned, and the salespeople…..are…....so so helpful….........(-:

*dbHost*
Well, there will be plently of sawdust for the worms to feed on, plus the plants in the gardening section could use a few worms…......why, they will fit right in with my 'permanent retirement plan'. Wonder if they stocked the display ponds with fish?

*Rand*
No Rand, don't get duped by the LJ's, get duped by the hardware store…........you gotta thoroughly understand the disease, before you can figure out how to avoid getting the cure….........(-:

*BlackPearl*
Funny…......I used to fret when someone cancelled their appointment, or was a no show….......now I smile and fulfill my obligations with my…......addiction of choice…........LJ's…........

*.........Now, why did I post this blog item?



?

Click to expand...

?



?

Click to expand...

???*

*Live4Ever*
As a certified professional, may I help you. For a reasonable fee. You should understand, this is the age of personal fulfillment, personal control and autonomy….....you may choose how to react to the temptations…......you do not have to be under the control of….......THOSE OTHERS.

Yes, since you obviously have found your home, you may even name an LJ, or the LJ's as a group to represent you at times of….....total dependence. Let us help you over the rough spots, let us be your warm blanket of support. Come. Join us. When you get, to where ever your final destiny may be…...in life's final journey…....you will find us….....well, you know….....perhaps it's Lowes, or Woodcraft, or Rockler….......maybe you are the Home Depot type….....

I am sure you get the drift…......why fight it…...sometimes, submission is nirvana…........

*Dennis*
You are the instigator, you naughty fellow you. Responsible for this intellectual nonsense and…......perfidy. We are going to have a long talk one of these days….............

*Purplev*
Are you counting the days you have been faithful…...or is it one day at a time….....huh? You know, sometimes, just giving in a little, is just…....so delectable…........

*degoose*
Hey, what was the cure you sent me? Was it an egg, two beers, and a shot…......or was it 2 eggs, one beer and two shots….help me guy…......

*Neil*
Shame on you, feeding the frenzy, you know we have a problem.
Which model of router lift did you get, I forget, the fine, or the coarse thread?

*Timbo*
How am I going to make any money if no one wants to be cured?

*Melvin*
Hey, did you know you look a lot like Dick Cain?

*Whew. Hopefully no more comments.*

*Alaska Jim…........just dreaming of paradise….......*

Did you notice that different cultures have different paradises. Mine has a hundred power tools…..........(-:


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


I think I'm in the advanced stages. I see something at the store and come home with three of them. I'm sure that both of my kids need one, whatever it is, as badly as I do. The good news is that my wife isn't 3 times as mad at me. I use the "It's much safer than my old one" excuse. That and she loves an excuse to go visit them so we can deliver the new must have tool.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


*Dan*
Just know, the disease is incurable, but not fatal. It is a yoke we have to bear, as LJ's.

You know, it's not so bad, wearing the yoke….........I just have to force myself to enjoy all those new tools.
Ah, Shucks…...life could be worse…...............(-:

Jim


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


Jim, you didn't mention the worst symptom of all. Hoarding wood; green wood, air dried wood, kiln dried wood, seasoned wood and wood of all stages in between. Exotic wood, domestic wood, salvaged wood………… SOMBO diagnosed me about a year ago. The other day I brought home a load of firewood. She immediately erupted with, "I told you no more wood!! We have too much wood, no where to put any more wood!! Use up some of the wood you have. Take it back!"


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


*TopamaxSurvivor!*

*You sure got that one right.*


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


I found a partial cure, if you are out in the workshop playing, I mean working with your tools, and wood, you 
do not have time to go to the store until you run out of wood, or do not have the right type of wood. Some
of the time this can last up to a week if the grand kids and great grandkids all visit with numerous requests
that no breathing woodworker could turn down. Unfortunately, unless you are like Topamax and have a
large supply of wood, you will have to make a store run and the whole syndrome starts all over again. If you
can not beat them, join them.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


I love these sorts of threads! They just make you smile…

FWIW, the can of worms is for fishing. Doesn't every LJ have a bayou behind their shop?


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


*Topo and Dick*
Innocently, my wife Sherie noted, if I threw away a bunch of stuff in a pantry like storage area off of the garage, it would be a great place to store wood! Wow, she didn't know what she said, did she. Now I wil have a first class wood storage area in a month or so. Whoopee. Long live the Syndrome.

*Gus*
Joedecatman helped me find a first class supplier for wood and hardware here in Anchorage. I think he is contributing to the deliquency of spliners, just so he has company in his misery.

*David*
Think I will go buy some plywood, etc, since my son-in-law is here. He drove down in a pickup, but mostly I need his muscle. My van has a cavernous cargo area with the two mid seats pulled (easy), and the back seat folded into the floor(even easier). I need him to help me put it in an out and store it.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


You're recruiting MUSCLE, for your affliction ?

That's serious.

Seriously cool, but … still … serious !


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


*Jim!

Make sure your son-in-law doesn't come down with the LJ Syndrome Virus.

You better get him inoculated him before you go to the store. <0}$*


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


nop I can´t be responsible for this thread 
I have told you before , I have papers that said 
the hospital already at my birth write with big letters
can´t be helped, no cure avable
and thats an excuse I stick to , what is yours ….....Oh sorry you already said it ,you got the virus
and in fourth stage….....Hmmm….that is serius Jim….the only way to hold it at the same level
is to go to the store one time a week and in the shop twice a week ….minimum

take care
Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


*Neil*
Yup, recruiting muscle…......and hope to give him a few castoff tools….......justifies new purchases…...right?

*Dick*
He has stated over and over again he doesn't like woodwork, at least at the construction level. I think he has to mature, get a little free time, a little loose money…....you know the slippery slope….....(-:

*Dennis*

*NO WAY* do you get out of this one…......you are definitely responsible for my descent…......now I must find the weapons to use in the terrible abyss of the gods of dead trees.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


an old proofed weapon to be used against both dead and living trees 
is a stone axe

good luck
Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


*Dennis*

Can you buy chome plated, or at least chrome edged, and battery powered….....stone axes. Whats more…....do they have a warranty? Come on, this is a serious affliction, and needs serious solutions.

Jim


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


I also suffer from hardware addiction. If this has happened to you, than you do too!

You have these stacks of boxes of screws, all sizes, lengths, and types. Wood screws, machine screws, sheet metal screws, deck and drywall screw. Screws of all colors and materials: Black, Zinc, Galvanized, Stainless, and Brass. Flat head, Round Head, Pan Head, Hex Head, Washer Head, There are Slotted, Philips, square drive and security screws. There are bags and half boxes stacked everywhere. On the bench, in the cabinet, they're in tool boxes and drawers. You've accumulated these over the years as every project requires a new box or two of screws. Finally you decide to deal with all of these screws. You buy a big multi compartment organizer with adjustable compartments and removable bins. 
You then organize all of these screws and label all of the bins. Only to discover that there now some empty compartments. Amazingly there are a few sizes, lengths, or types of screw that you don't have. Empty screw compartments in the organizer, just won't do. You make a list of size, length and type of screws that you don't have and head out to the store. You realize that the reason that you don't have any of these screws is probably because in the past 20 or 30 years you've never need that particular screw. But you never know. You might need some, sometime when the stores are closed, and an empty compartment in the organizer is just wrong. It just won't do!

What started out as dealing with way too many screws turns into a trip to the store, with a list, to buy more screws!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO, Please, I need a pain pill for my cheeks. There are a bunch of sadists around here. Oh pain and agony.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


*Dan*
I have guests this weekend. I don't have time for photos, but I will have to do this, soon, just for you. I never throw out a single screw, nut or bolt. At the worst, they go into general boxes for small wood screws, lock washers, etc. But mostly…......they get sorted. I have screws that I found at the house I bought when I arrived in Fairbanks, Alaska in 1975. I know which screws they are. I probably should give them individual names.

About 15 or 20 years ago, I got serious. I built a screw sorter. You will love that photograph. It will validate you. It validates me. It is who I am. It proves that I…....am not out of sorts…..I doubt you are out of sorts…...as well….....(-:

Perhaps, you know, we ought to think about this, it is a new syndrome, definitely distinct, certainly not ordinary. I too, travel to the store with a list, of screws….......I might need someday…..the box is getting low, I know you understand.

It may be an affliction, but it has its merits, I am rarely in a situation where I can't find a screw….........hmmmm…....although occasionally a screw or two gets loose…........hmmmmmm…....

...............

I think I need to think about this over night…......I will get back to you later…........

Jim


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


*Jim,*
I have another symptom.

As we are all LJ's it should be safe to discuss this terrible affliction.

I go to the big Hardware superstores, when I spot the type of sales assistant like in *Dicks* post.

I ask them for rather non existing items.

This is vaguely similar to what we used to do with apprentices.

You know the type:

1 Tartan Paint
2 A long stand
3 Sparks for the Grinder

I'm only listing three as I'm sure that other LJ's will know more.

Can I be cured?

Yours

A. non a Mouse


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


*Jamie*
No, as stated, this is an incurable phenomenon.

Ah, but one problem, your questions are too, parochial (even I , the King of obtuse and obfiscated verbiage had to recheck the spelling on that one), you forgot the….........

left handed monkey wrench
the skyhook
long weight
striped paint
muffler bearing

.........these are the American versions…...........(-:

But as observed by multiple commentators….......it is not a disease without merit…...........

.........we end up with things….......tangible assests…...

..but where do we put them?..........

Recognition of an affliction is the first step to a cure….......

But I am with Mike(stefang)...........

Who wants to be cured?

Jim


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


Jim :
I think Ihave found out where it starts ….these crazy drive buy´s with chrome ,lazer´s and batterie´s
in all kind of device´s 
on all the year catalogs that came via mail first week after new-year 
and now again on the 3month mini catalog with a socalled outsell ( saying its cheaper in the next week)
there is a werd microchip device on the backside of it

do you think its a miniature thing of the devices on the front doors that tell us around the clock
use money ….use money ….can´t you see its with battery and chromedlazerlight

has to be invastigated ….....I´m on it from my end of …..later

Dennis


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *The LumberJock Syndrome, also known as the Dick Cain Syndrome*
> 
> I dedicate this post to Dick Cain, and DennisGrosen. Dick, because like me, he has confessed to having the syndrome, and Dennis, who has spent considerable time investigating the cause, his latest focus being the devices at the entrance of the stores which may be much more than they seem. Keep up the good work Dennis, you may become famous in the arcane field of mind control.
> 
> ...


Jim!

When your on vacation will you pick me up a piece of* shore line* for my shop? <O}$


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Don't clean up those old tools, you are removing their value! It's all about...PATINA! *

Making a comment on one of nbeener's posts, I got to thinking about my tools. Many of them are, well, veritable antiques. And I bought them new! That is not possible, unless you are an antique….....and unfortunately I qualify.

One of the most important things about antiques is the patina. Refinishing removes much of the value. I learned that….....no, not at a Holiday Inn Express…....I learned that on Antiques Roadshow!

So just to help you understand the concept, I will give you an example from my shop. I guarantee that *my radial arm saw has LOTS of patina, I put it there…...........(-:*

I bought that shining brute at Sears, 41 years ago, and finally it has gained value. It is now an antique. Can't remove the patina….......that's a no, no.

Little rust here, little paint there, scratches, replaced switch:










.........there it is….......

...........*PATINA in technicolor*..........note the fine, ingenious, replacement switch….........(-:

Yup, just a surface mount switch, like for a barn, you know. I am sure it is rated for motors and inductive loads….........wouldn't it be?

You know I might be tempted to do an upgrade, but gee whiz…......even that switch has become part of the patina. Besides, I can find that switch easily, and it has a great clicking action….......(-:

........and for you electrical engineers out there….....I put that switch there over 30 years ago. It may not be rated….....but is sure does the job.

I love the patina my tools have acquired over time….............just like an antique…....I am sure removing the patina would compromise the value…............(-:

I bet there are other LJ's out there that have tools with…........a LOTTA PATINA…..........(-:


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Don't clean up those old tools, you are removing their value! It's all about...PATINA! *
> 
> Making a comment on one of nbeener's posts, I got to thinking about my tools. Many of them are, well, veritable antiques. And I bought them new! That is not possible, unless you are an antique….....and unfortunately I qualify.
> 
> ...


So THAT's what's been happening.

Every now and again, my garage door simply goes up … and goes down … and without US doing ANYTHING.

Now I get it. YOU'RE turning your RAS on and off


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

jbertelson said:


> *Don't clean up those old tools, you are removing their value! It's all about...PATINA! *
> 
> Making a comment on one of nbeener's posts, I got to thinking about my tools. Many of them are, well, veritable antiques. And I bought them new! That is not possible, unless you are an antique….....and unfortunately I qualify.
> 
> ...


Ha! That radial arm saw certainly has patina. Plus, the art deco-ish stylings will probably earn it some value, as well. I haven't been working on this long enough to establish my own patina, but I admire yours.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Don't clean up those old tools, you are removing their value! It's all about...PATINA! *
> 
> Making a comment on one of nbeener's posts, I got to thinking about my tools. Many of them are, well, veritable antiques. And I bought them new! That is not possible, unless you are an antique….....and unfortunately I qualify.
> 
> ...


So true, Jim..

I have a lot of tools gathering patina as we speak.

Lew


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Don't clean up those old tools, you are removing their value! It's all about...PATINA! *
> 
> Making a comment on one of nbeener's posts, I got to thinking about my tools. Many of them are, well, veritable antiques. And I bought them new! That is not possible, unless you are an antique….....and unfortunately I qualify.
> 
> ...


*Neil*
I'll get right on tracing the circuit from my house to yours….........then we can measure the frequency of the inductive impulse from my saw, and install an appropriate filter somewhere in the circuit. I learned that in ham radio…........

......but gotta do a few things first, you know….......one of these days might have to replace that switch…...

Wonder what the filter would cost….......think it would cost less than a new switch?..............(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Don't clean up those old tools, you are removing their value! It's all about...PATINA! *
> 
> Making a comment on one of nbeener's posts, I got to thinking about my tools. Many of them are, well, veritable antiques. And I bought them new! That is not possible, unless you are an antique….....and unfortunately I qualify.
> 
> ...


*Bertha*
Just remember, don't clean those tools, then they will become valuable some day, just like mine!

*Lew*
I was betting you could find even better examples than I could…........(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Don't clean up those old tools, you are removing their value! It's all about...PATINA! *
> 
> Making a comment on one of nbeener's posts, I got to thinking about my tools. Many of them are, well, veritable antiques. And I bought them new! That is not possible, unless you are an antique….....and unfortunately I qualify.
> 
> ...


.........off to work for a bit….....will check back later…..........


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Don't clean up those old tools, you are removing their value! It's all about...PATINA! *
> 
> Making a comment on one of nbeener's posts, I got to thinking about my tools. Many of them are, well, veritable antiques. And I bought them new! That is not possible, unless you are an antique….....and unfortunately I qualify.
> 
> ...












for folks with no patience

Instant Patina


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Don't clean up those old tools, you are removing their value! It's all about...PATINA! *
> 
> Making a comment on one of nbeener's posts, I got to thinking about my tools. Many of them are, well, veritable antiques. And I bought them new! That is not possible, unless you are an antique….....and unfortunately I qualify.
> 
> ...


The only tool I have with patina is my brain. Is that worth anything Jim? Ok, I'm not selling it anyway as I only have one replacement left (the wife's brain) and I'm already using that at almost full capacity!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Don't clean up those old tools, you are removing their value! It's all about...PATINA! *
> 
> Making a comment on one of nbeener's posts, I got to thinking about my tools. Many of them are, well, veritable antiques. And I bought them new! That is not possible, unless you are an antique….....and unfortunately I qualify.
> 
> ...


The oldest tool I have that I personally bought new that I still have that is, is my Skil Saw. It's a basic 13 amp model that I bought a the hardware store I worked in back in the mid 90's while I was in college. The box was beat up, sun faded, and overall in very poor shape, and I suspect that it actually was built in the mid to late 1980s. (The serial # tag actually says made in U.S.A.). Now every last bit of "patina" on that saw I, or friends of mine, put there, including the 2nd replacement power cord because I got stupid not once, but twice and cut through the cord… This one at least is easy to get, and easy to replace… Skil customer service, at least back then has been good to deal with… I haven't had to replace a cord on that for at least 10 years now…

Now hand tools is another story… But my Stanley Proto combination wrenches still look like the day I took them out of the plastic wrap…


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Don't clean up those old tools, you are removing their value! It's all about...PATINA! *
> 
> Making a comment on one of nbeener's posts, I got to thinking about my tools. Many of them are, well, veritable antiques. And I bought them new! That is not possible, unless you are an antique….....and unfortunately I qualify.
> 
> ...


Wow, all this time I thought those spots I'm getting on my hands were age spots…now I realize they're just patina. I feel much better now. 
Here's a question, though. I just picked up this Shopsmith to re-do. Should I leave the patina on it?









Just wondering. -SST


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Don't clean up those old tools, you are removing their value! It's all about...PATINA! *
> 
> Making a comment on one of nbeener's posts, I got to thinking about my tools. Many of them are, well, veritable antiques. And I bought them new! That is not possible, unless you are an antique….....and unfortunately I qualify.
> 
> ...


*Jamie*
Alas, the holy grail for antique collectors, you can have brand new antiques!

*Mike*
Wonder if belly button lint counts as patina….......(-:

*David*
I used my Skil saw, built around 1980, just two days ago. I suspect it will outlast me, partly because of the infrequency of use. I have some old double end socket wrenchs, a metric set I bought in Taiwan about 1969, and another set by Thorsen built in the early 70's. They show no sign of wear, although especially the Thorsen have had some heavy use.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Don't clean up those old tools, you are removing their value! It's all about...PATINA! *
> 
> Making a comment on one of nbeener's posts, I got to thinking about my tools. Many of them are, well, veritable antiques. And I bought them new! That is not possible, unless you are an antique….....and unfortunately I qualify.
> 
> ...


*Tom*
Well it wouldn't make any difference, because if you take it off, then you can use some of Jamie's special effects wax to put it back on! Actually, I have cleaned up my radial arm saw and table saw from time to time, but it isn't long before they get their "patina" back again. I don't try to make them look mint or anything, just remove any rust grime, etc. That Shopsmith looks like someone was going to do something to it and never quite got there. I remember a Shopsmith when I was perhaps 14 years old or so, about 55 years ago, that belonged to my friend's father. Those things have been around awhile. He must have had one of the original models.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Don't clean up those old tools, you are removing their value! It's all about...PATINA! *
> 
> Making a comment on one of nbeener's posts, I got to thinking about my tools. Many of them are, well, veritable antiques. And I bought them new! That is not possible, unless you are an antique….....and unfortunately I qualify.
> 
> ...


Jim if you chance that switch you better get one in crome with build in disco-laserlight and follow spot
you know the newest of the new in the store

take care
Dennis


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Don't clean up those old tools, you are removing their value! It's all about...PATINA! *
> 
> Making a comment on one of nbeener's posts, I got to thinking about my tools. Many of them are, well, veritable antiques. And I bought them new! That is not possible, unless you are an antique….....and unfortunately I qualify.
> 
> ...


Hey, *Tom*:

Are you *sure* you put that thing together correctly ?

Something … just doesn't look quite right ;-)


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Don't clean up those old tools, you are removing their value! It's all about...PATINA! *
> 
> Making a comment on one of nbeener's posts, I got to thinking about my tools. Many of them are, well, veritable antiques. And I bought them new! That is not possible, unless you are an antique….....and unfortunately I qualify.
> 
> ...


I guess there might be a few of us that has personal patina as well. If the tools, why not us too?


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Don't clean up those old tools, you are removing their value! It's all about...PATINA! *
> 
> Making a comment on one of nbeener's posts, I got to thinking about my tools. Many of them are, well, veritable antiques. And I bought them new! That is not possible, unless you are an antique….....and unfortunately I qualify.
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
I have thinking about it, prompted by my radial arm saw, who has become enevious of all these spiffy looking restored ones on LJ's.

*Div*
I suppose I can conjure up the notion of patina as I note new wrinkles, graying hair, varicose veins, and age spots as I peer into the mirror each morning. One has to learn to learn a few tricks of the mind to offset the realities of the senses. I'll say it again…......reality is highly overrated….............(-:


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Don't clean up those old tools, you are removing their value! It's all about...PATINA! *
> 
> Making a comment on one of nbeener's posts, I got to thinking about my tools. Many of them are, well, veritable antiques. And I bought them new! That is not possible, unless you are an antique….....and unfortunately I qualify.
> 
> ...


I like a nice marinara sauce on my patina with a sprinkle of Parmesan cheese. Don't forget the garlic bread.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Don't clean up those old tools, you are removing their value! It's all about...PATINA! *
> 
> Making a comment on one of nbeener's posts, I got to thinking about my tools. Many of them are, well, veritable antiques. And I bought them new! That is not possible, unless you are an antique….....and unfortunately I qualify.
> 
> ...


*Clay* ?

Penne for your thoughts ?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Don't clean up those old tools, you are removing their value! It's all about...PATINA! *
> 
> Making a comment on one of nbeener's posts, I got to thinking about my tools. Many of them are, well, veritable antiques. And I bought them new! That is not possible, unless you are an antique….....and unfortunately I qualify.
> 
> ...


Jim you better have to take it seriuos when it came from a Rastusarius , just ask Neil how easy it is
to loose a toolbelt in a snap to them , you deffently don´t want them envyus and mad at the same time 
the only way to prospone it a while is to skip a few of Sherie´s delicius cokkie´s to it and fast before
it starts snapping

Dennis


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Don't clean up those old tools, you are removing their value! It's all about...PATINA! *
> 
> Making a comment on one of nbeener's posts, I got to thinking about my tools. Many of them are, well, veritable antiques. And I bought them new! That is not possible, unless you are an antique….....and unfortunately I qualify.
> 
> ...


I have some tools with patina, unless you bump them against something and then it flakes off iand looks just like rust. :^)


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Don't clean up those old tools, you are removing their value! It's all about...PATINA! *
> 
> Making a comment on one of nbeener's posts, I got to thinking about my tools. Many of them are, well, veritable antiques. And I bought them new! That is not possible, unless you are an antique….....and unfortunately I qualify.
> 
> ...


Well Jim, I haven't had my tools long enough to age them yet. They are kind of like old souls in a newer body. I made them feel like they are a hundred, even though they are fairly new. The body though, a whole different story. Have small cuts, little scars, etc. that tell their own tale.

It is kind of like being carded. You reach a point where no one asks for your driver's license anymore. When I first started working with wood, people wouldn't believe me when I listed it as a hobby. I looked "too clean." Now I have strangers asking me if they are getting the right PVC for a plumbing project and I have no idea why. Maybe it is the look. I used to have the LL Bean wardrobe, now I have the backwoods mechanic thing going for me. Of course you have a reputation to uphold and it would not be fitting if you went to see your patient looking like the rotor rooter man. So best that the patina stay on your tools 

David


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Don't clean up those old tools, you are removing their value! It's all about...PATINA! *
> 
> Making a comment on one of nbeener's posts, I got to thinking about my tools. Many of them are, well, veritable antiques. And I bought them new! That is not possible, unless you are an antique….....and unfortunately I qualify.
> 
> ...


*Clay*
Enjoy!

*Dennis*
My RAStusarius lurks quietly in the dark shop, perhaps the bones of a wayward mouse at its feet, perhap the unsuspecting fly. But mostly it noisily eats wood, masticating it into sawdust, which it seem to digest and excrete in an almost instant fluid action…...the whiffleberries being thrown into the wild winds of my DC, and fortunately the whifflegas along with it.

It definitely is the King beast of the man-cave…............

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Don't clean up those old tools, you are removing their value! It's all about...PATINA! *
> 
> Making a comment on one of nbeener's posts, I got to thinking about my tools. Many of them are, well, veritable antiques. And I bought them new! That is not possible, unless you are an antique….....and unfortunately I qualify.
> 
> ...


*Dan*
You must be more careful with that patina, Dan, those are valuable tools.

*DavidCraig*
I must confess, I occasionally scrub a little harder, hoping my patina will wash off, but alas. No luck. I will have to accept my role as a human antique…........


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Don't clean up those old tools, you are removing their value! It's all about...PATINA! *
> 
> Making a comment on one of nbeener's posts, I got to thinking about my tools. Many of them are, well, veritable antiques. And I bought them new! That is not possible, unless you are an antique….....and unfortunately I qualify.
> 
> ...


*Hi Jim!*
I'm sorry I broke your rule. When I replaced the bearings, cleaned up my old Craftsman Lathe.

I couldn't resist painting it to a color that I liked better.

It's almost like owning a new tool. *I guess it's whatever turns your crank. <O}$*

The next guy that owns it can change it back if he wants.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Don't clean up those old tools, you are removing their value! It's all about...PATINA! *
> 
> Making a comment on one of nbeener's posts, I got to thinking about my tools. Many of them are, well, veritable antiques. And I bought them new! That is not possible, unless you are an antique….....and unfortunately I qualify.
> 
> ...


*Dick*
Well what can I say? Could it be that your lathe wants to start a new career?..........it must be part of a makeover….......gonna have to start generating new patina all over again. So send me another picture in about….......22 years…......you ought to be about 100 then, and gaining a little patina of your own…........(-:


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Don't clean up those old tools, you are removing their value! It's all about...PATINA! *
> 
> Making a comment on one of nbeener's posts, I got to thinking about my tools. Many of them are, well, veritable antiques. And I bought them new! That is not possible, unless you are an antique….....and unfortunately I qualify.
> 
> ...


*Hi Jim!

Starting this Saturday, It'll be only 21 years, so it's coming on pretty fast.

They might have to send some archeologists to come, & dig for it.

Freaky weather yesterday, it hit +60F, WOW!*


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Don't clean up those old tools, you are removing their value! It's all about...PATINA! *
> 
> Making a comment on one of nbeener's posts, I got to thinking about my tools. Many of them are, well, veritable antiques. And I bought them new! That is not possible, unless you are an antique….....and unfortunately I qualify.
> 
> ...


Hey, that is freaky!! We get weather into the 50's at times in February, but it is a grudging 16 deg right now. But the sky is clear, and the days are getting longer….......bohemian waxwings were here the other day getting drunk on our fermented crabapples in the tree just outside of my office.

Did I tell you…...we are buying a vacation house in LaConner, Washington, so we are a little closer. If you ever get into a walkabout and end out that direction let us know. In the meantime, when I get to northern Minnesota next, we are going to have to get together…........

.......hopefully before you reach 100….....because then I will be about 92…...the way I reckon things…...

And happy birthday, Dick, in advance…......

Jim and Sherie


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Don't clean up those old tools, you are removing their value! It's all about...PATINA! *
> 
> Making a comment on one of nbeener's posts, I got to thinking about my tools. Many of them are, well, veritable antiques. And I bought them new! That is not possible, unless you are an antique….....and unfortunately I qualify.
> 
> ...


*Thank you Jim and Sherie!*

*This morning we're back to normal again, +10 with a possible - 4 F or lower tomorrow.

At least most of the ice & snow is melted from our rooftops.

Our neighbors next door had an avalanche of ice crash through the vinyl roof of their

screened in porch yesterday, it must have weighed a ton.*

*It was funny to see all of the kids around town running around in their T-shirts.

We weren't quite that brave though.*


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*House without a soul. …or how I brought purpose, and creativity to a lifeless home.*

I don't know about the rest of you LJ's, but *I walk into my shop and it's like putting on an old pair of slippers*…….a real old pair, 26 years old to be exact. I know where everything is, and probably could literally find anything I need in the dark. Don't want to be in the dark……..although sometimes I really am clueless…..but, you know what I mean.

Sure, my shop is changing from its plebian DIYer origins, and mutating into a woodworking shop. But that redefinition isn't a far stretch, most of the basics, big saws and all, were there.

But to make another point, it isn't just that the old shop is so familiar, that it allows me to rapidly make small projects within hours, frequently without a trip to the store for wood or fasteners or finish…………..

*The real point is………the shop EXISTS.*

So, *I have a new vacation home.*

No, not a furnished condo complete with groundskeeper, housekeeping, swimming pool, golf course. No. Not me.

Sherie and I have a 16 year old fashionable two story house perched on a hill in a small town of 839 people in northern Washington. This town is filled with Victorian homes and artsy shops…..and good restaurants.

The house has outdoor decks, balconies, and railings, all of which require maintenance. There is a two car garage with a shallow alcove off to one side…empty. The garage is in the house, under the bedrooms.

I can tell. One sniff, a casual glance. Only one pair of electrical sockets. Lousy lighting. Clean naked walls. No nail holes, not even patched blemishes. Shiny spotless floor. This soulless house, exists in La Conner, Washington.

*But where the heart of the home should be, there is only an epoxy painted floor… unblemished, clean, dimly lit.*

Silence. Sterile.










*If this house was alive, the detritus of its existence would be evident*

…the place with be alive with the aroma of creation, casting a dull haze on the household and permeating the carpets and the air. You might detect a hint of pine resin, perhaps the subtle scent of oak, a wincing whiff of burnt wood might waft by…….perchance the rancid smell of linseed oil.

But the clincher, the centerpiece of my evidence, with this I rest my case…

*...there is not a hint of ……… SAWDUST*

Now I must digress…especially in what has been presented… as a philosophical treatise. And here I…well…really make an excursion, into the mythical battleground of two giants that lay claim to the lighter, perhaps more frivolous, yet artistic spirit of mankind.

There is the woodcraft goliath, and the fiber arts denizen.

I identify most closely with the former. Sherie with the latter. She might say the quilting room, with its sewing machine and table, ironing board, etc. might well be the heart of the home. But I just can't identify with that. The only odor, perhaps a little formaldehyde, but I can't really detect even that. Perhaps a little ball of lint somewhere to evidence her activity. I mean how many quilts can you use? Granted she knits some, weaves on occasion, and even spins a little. But surely that quilting room cannot be the heart of this home, that puny motor on that sewing machine can't even be 1/10th hp…….a 1/10th horsepower home. Come on now! Well, since this is the LJ forum, I surely don't have to belabor the point. You understand.

End of digression.

So I says, I will energize this home, give it a new heart.

*TOOLS.*

*That's my mantra. Of course, how do you set up a shop…without having a shop?*

Shops usually evolve slowly, I think, especially at first. I remember a slow evolution from a small collection of handyman tools to a do-it-yourselfer shop with considerable woodworking capabilities. It took many years, without a specific purpose, just responded to needs with more tools.

But *I needed an instant shop in La Conner*, because I really can't even imagine a house without a shop anymore. And when you are setting up a new house, inevitably you have to fix things, hang things, etc.

So here is the garage, now with *a pile of tools, but certainly not a shop yet*.










Note that I have temporarily placed a couple of lights on the wall, have a slab door on a couple of Stanley saw horses for a workbench, and already have the panel cover off trying to figure out how to add more circuits and plugs.

This house needed some stuff repaired and painted, so I collected some painting supplies, minimal woodworking tools, and an assortment of general purpose tools such as socket wrenches, files, etc.
It needed to be organized, so I got some pegboard and placed some of it on the wall in back of the workbench. Here is a picture of my *setup to cut the wood strips to mount the pegboard*.

*Sure miss my RAS sitting idly at home in Anchorage………(-:*










I used some precut ¾ x ½ inch strips, and some ¼ by 1 and 3/8 inch strips, gluing them together in appropriate lengths and positions so that none of the holes in the peg board would be blocked. Thanks to Dave Owen for that idea, although I had to use a different approach because I didn't have the tools to cut dadoes. This was a little slow, but worked well.

I also added *two new circuits of 120 V 20 Amps*, and can easily add a 240 V if needed later.










So here it is, *the shop as we left La Conner*, heading back to Anchorage:










There are a number of cheaper tools, but they will get the job done for now until I find out what this shop will evolve to. Note the cheap Stanley chisels……actually pretty darn sharp off the shelf. I bought those when I found myself looking for a chisel while putting up the pegboard and lights.

A *close up of my few power tools*. Note that I got a compressor and pin and brad nail guns. That was to make the glue up of my pegboard supports reasonably efficient.










Here is a picture of a *novel support for some Quick Change files that use one handle*. Made with scrap materials on hand, peg board and some wood strips. I enlarged the peg board holes on the top piece, and countersunk the holes on the bottom piece so that the handles would stand upright. Glued together and spaced properly with some wood strip pieces.










Here is the *shop busy at work* painting a post cap to replace one missing from one of the balconies.










*I bet you can feel that happy shop at work.*

*I bet you can hear the heart beat of the hand saw and hammers.*

Yup, the La Conner house has found its soul, and is now officially alive………..

Alaska Jim - vacationing in La Conner, Washington


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *House without a soul. …or how I brought purpose, and creativity to a lifeless home.*
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you LJ's, but *I walk into my shop and it's like putting on an old pair of slippers*…….a real old pair, 26 years old to be exact. I know where everything is, and probably could literally find anything I need in the dark. Don't want to be in the dark……..although sometimes I really am clueless…..but, you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


What a great and thoughtful solution to what I can only imagine was a nagging feeling of mild anxiety.

Welcome home, *Jim* !!!

Incidentally, I've picked up on certain … Napoleonic feelings of inadequacy from my wife's Bernina sewing machine, too. Odd little creatures, aren't they (er …. the machines; NOT the ladies) ? ;-)


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *House without a soul. …or how I brought purpose, and creativity to a lifeless home.*
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you LJ's, but *I walk into my shop and it's like putting on an old pair of slippers*…….a real old pair, 26 years old to be exact. I know where everything is, and probably could literally find anything I need in the dark. Don't want to be in the dark……..although sometimes I really am clueless…..but, you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


At least it had an epoxy painted floor when you got it!

I love the additions. Good electrical, decent amount of peg board, and a fair collection of tools….

I have a scary feeling that this garage will morph into a proper shop as time progresses. You already have a really good start… Enjoy it!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *House without a soul. …or how I brought purpose, and creativity to a lifeless home.*
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you LJ's, but *I walk into my shop and it's like putting on an old pair of slippers*…….a real old pair, 26 years old to be exact. I know where everything is, and probably could literally find anything I need in the dark. Don't want to be in the dark……..although sometimes I really am clueless…..but, you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


*Neil*
Yes, when threatened by the fiber arts denizens, we LJ's have to band together. Been a busy time since I got home last evening. Changed the tires on my car this morning…......really….....I am getting to old for that. Well, my old one gallon Coleman tire inflator set up is showing its age. Hose is starting to crack, it isn't coming up to pressure very fast, and I think it leaks somewhere. So it will be set aside and I will buy an inflator setup for the 6 gallon PC pancake compressor. So that means a trip to the store today, best to fix things before you need them. Have to pick up something to make for Mother's Day dinner, so got an excuse.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *House without a soul. …or how I brought purpose, and creativity to a lifeless home.*
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you LJ's, but *I walk into my shop and it's like putting on an old pair of slippers*…….a real old pair, 26 years old to be exact. I know where everything is, and probably could literally find anything I need in the dark. Don't want to be in the dark……..although sometimes I really am clueless…..but, you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


*David and Neil*
Actually most of the tools are OK. I bought a set of small pliers for electrical and small mechanical work, Kobalt, at Lowes, and the darn things were hardly functional. Took it back. Many of the ones I have here in Anchorage are expensive little things bought at specialty electronics stores.

Otherwise, my cheap purchases are doing OK.

Didn't low ball the power tools, though. I am really liking the Bosch 12V drivers and drill. They are more convenient that my 18V Bosch set here in Anchorage. I decided to try the 12V after reading a review here on LJ's. My compressor and nail gun setup mostly duplicates my setup here in Anchorage. Not expensive, and very convenient. Got a Rigid compact jig saw and a Rigid Fuego circular saw. The latter was well reviewed here by Gerry the Dane. The jig saw seems to work well also. Nothing fancy with either.

I will need a vise of course, some drawers under the workbench, which I will cover with plywood and edge with oak or some such. The drawers may come from a kitchen remodel planned for later. Oh well, gotta stop spending money for awhile, and go earn it….......


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *House without a soul. …or how I brought purpose, and creativity to a lifeless home.*
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you LJ's, but *I walk into my shop and it's like putting on an old pair of slippers*…….a real old pair, 26 years old to be exact. I know where everything is, and probably could literally find anything I need in the dark. Don't want to be in the dark……..although sometimes I really am clueless…..but, you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


Ahh, a Lumberjock in the kitchen- can there be any better use if all those cutting, organizing and assembling skills? (he says as he takes off his apron)

Looks like the little workshop is off to a very big start, too!

Lew


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *House without a soul. …or how I brought purpose, and creativity to a lifeless home.*
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you LJ's, but *I walk into my shop and it's like putting on an old pair of slippers*…….a real old pair, 26 years old to be exact. I know where everything is, and probably could literally find anything I need in the dark. Don't want to be in the dark……..although sometimes I really am clueless…..but, you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


Thanks *Lew*. The shop is definitely functional, but of course quite limited. Clamps suffice for a vise, hand saw for the small crosscuts. No sander. But it will get a little bigger over time, but probably not much more this year.

Like David noted, at least it had an epoxy floor when we bought it. Mostly I need a general handyman shop, but thought it would be fun to do some woodwork while there. But that takes a much better shop, so it will have to wait.

Still recovering from changing the tires this morning….....gonna have to rethink that chore, maybe let the experts do it. Good exercise though.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *House without a soul. …or how I brought purpose, and creativity to a lifeless home.*
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you LJ's, but *I walk into my shop and it's like putting on an old pair of slippers*…….a real old pair, 26 years old to be exact. I know where everything is, and probably could literally find anything I need in the dark. Don't want to be in the dark……..although sometimes I really am clueless…..but, you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


well at least you had your wine in a glass suited for wine..i prob would have had a mug of some type filled with sparkling cider of some kind…since i dont drink…but it sure looks a lot better then when you first got there…yes its alive and now growing…just about 3 days ago i bought a new drill…ion lithium dewalt 18 v….i like it a whole lot…the Milwaukee i have has bad batteries …pretty much from the start..and i just had to fix the problem…there is a 5 year warranty on it that i will explore..but anyway..its always good to have good tools…so your back home and suckin down the java to recover from the time change over…lol…yea jim i think you can afford to let someone else do it now..you ole toughy…...alaskans…always wanting to do it themselves…its in my blood and always will be…glad the trip to washington went well…..did any of the neighbors come over with bread or banana bread as a welcome…grizz


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *House without a soul. …or how I brought purpose, and creativity to a lifeless home.*
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you LJ's, but *I walk into my shop and it's like putting on an old pair of slippers*…….a real old pair, 26 years old to be exact. I know where everything is, and probably could literally find anything I need in the dark. Don't want to be in the dark……..although sometimes I really am clueless…..but, you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


uuuh I wish I had to start on a brand new clean room and just had to add shelfs ,charts,
workingbenches and light etc. beside deviding it in different zones and then load all my tools
+ those from the wishlist in to it 
you are a lucky man Jim to have the chance to enter such a vergian unspoiled room and transform
it to a mancave of the best 

I didn´t knew you are a multi armed monster with six arms using three drills at a time …LOL
don´t come and say you run them out of power quicker than the charger can manage to follow
up with you ….. 
I like your little handsaw though 
did you remember to meassure the room and make a drawing to take with you to Anchorage 
so you can spend alot of evenings planning how you will make your vacationdreamshop …. LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *House without a soul. …or how I brought purpose, and creativity to a lifeless home.*
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you LJ's, but *I walk into my shop and it's like putting on an old pair of slippers*…….a real old pair, 26 years old to be exact. I know where everything is, and probably could literally find anything I need in the dark. Don't want to be in the dark……..although sometimes I really am clueless…..but, you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


I like your file rack/holder


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *House without a soul. …or how I brought purpose, and creativity to a lifeless home.*
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you LJ's, but *I walk into my shop and it's like putting on an old pair of slippers*…….a real old pair, 26 years old to be exact. I know where everything is, and probably could literally find anything I need in the dark. Don't want to be in the dark……..although sometimes I really am clueless…..but, you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


*Grizz*
All the immediate neighbors, about 5 came by and introduced themselves. Our immediate neighbor lady came over with a pan of cinnamon rolls. They have a little 7 year old girl that took a quick liking to Sherie, Sherie being a child magnet. So Sherie made her some pink pillow cases with pictures of winged fairies on it. The little girls father is the mayor. Next to them, the builder of all the houses. He keeps keys for all the houses on the hill in case there is a problem and they are not at home. We didn't have a set for him, but he has them now because Sherie left the keys in….........the door. Even after I told her to check her keys as we left. So we called up the builder and he saved the day and has the keys…..........(-:

A charming little town, with nice friendly people.

First purchase was wine glasses….....Sherie did that…........(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *House without a soul. …or how I brought purpose, and creativity to a lifeless home.*
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you LJ's, but *I walk into my shop and it's like putting on an old pair of slippers*…….a real old pair, 26 years old to be exact. I know where everything is, and probably could literally find anything I need in the dark. Don't want to be in the dark……..although sometimes I really am clueless…..but, you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
I am addicted to multple drivers…...a different drill bit or screwdriver tip in each one. At home I have four and get them all going at once on a project…...........(-:

No dimensions for the garage…....I will just dream about it.

The cheap Buck saw performed well, I was surprised. It is hard to do small crosscuts with a circular saw or jig saw. By the time you get it set up you can have the cut made with the hand saw.

I remember my Dad would note one morning at breakfast time that the back door steps would need to be replaced, or the garbage can stand was rotting. The he would come home with some wood, and using a wooden yard stick, a hand saw, hammer and nails, would make the steps or any other project in a flash as though he did it for a living (he worked as the bookkeeper/credit manager for a small town company). Whatever he did seemed to last forever and always looked perfect. I think kids raised in small farming communities in Minnesota in the early 1900's were well versed in the industrial arts…....

We couldn't afford a power mower, and the hand mower was not working well. When we bought a new washing machine, he took the motor and made an electric lawn mower completely from wood, some wagon wheels, and a replacement mower blade. My brother and I used that strange mower for many years. We liked it because you could tip it and use the blade to dig out dandelions….......(-:

That was a different time, the 1940's and 50's….........


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *House without a soul. …or how I brought purpose, and creativity to a lifeless home.*
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you LJ's, but *I walk into my shop and it's like putting on an old pair of slippers*…….a real old pair, 26 years old to be exact. I know where everything is, and probably could literally find anything I need in the dark. Don't want to be in the dark……..although sometimes I really am clueless…..but, you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


*Roger*
Truly a make-do item using the scrap stuff on hand. I suspect it will last for years and be in steady use. I will finish it with paint or something when I get a little time….........


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *House without a soul. …or how I brought purpose, and creativity to a lifeless home.*
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you LJ's, but *I walk into my shop and it's like putting on an old pair of slippers*…….a real old pair, 26 years old to be exact. I know where everything is, and probably could literally find anything I need in the dark. Don't want to be in the dark……..although sometimes I really am clueless…..but, you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


Quick setup in the shop Jim, never mind that pristine unmarred floor, a new power tool will lay a nice thin coating of dust and everything will be fine. Seems like a super nice vacation town.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *House without a soul. …or how I brought purpose, and creativity to a lifeless home.*
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you LJ's, but *I walk into my shop and it's like putting on an old pair of slippers*…….a real old pair, 26 years old to be exact. I know where everything is, and probably could literally find anything I need in the dark. Don't want to be in the dark……..although sometimes I really am clueless…..but, you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


*Timbo*
The next picture of the La Conner shop will have an open beer, with the opener along side of it. I sent you a PM. Thanks for viewing. The advantage of having a shop there, is that I will have little incentive to get carried away with the shop, and I will be relaxed.

It should be especially fun to piddle around with little things, perhaps carving, etc. I have a Dremel set up and some beginning knives for carving. I may take those down there, instead of keeping them here. Not sure yet.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *House without a soul. …or how I brought purpose, and creativity to a lifeless home.*
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you LJ's, but *I walk into my shop and it's like putting on an old pair of slippers*…….a real old pair, 26 years old to be exact. I know where everything is, and probably could literally find anything I need in the dark. Don't want to be in the dark……..although sometimes I really am clueless…..but, you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


*Hi Jim!
I think you're off to a great start with your new vacation shop.

I looked at your community on Google earth, and it looks like you found an ideal location.

It looks like a very clean looking town, and the surrounding countryside looks really beautiful.

I'm sure you, and Sherie will enjoy this place. Barb is just like Sherie, the neighbor kids are

always coming over and asking for Barb to come out and play with them. They call her Barb,

and they call me Mr. Cain.*


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *House without a soul. …or how I brought purpose, and creativity to a lifeless home.*
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you LJ's, but *I walk into my shop and it's like putting on an old pair of slippers*…….a real old pair, 26 years old to be exact. I know where everything is, and probably could literally find anything I need in the dark. Don't want to be in the dark……..although sometimes I really am clueless…..but, you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


*Dick*
I hear you Dick, women are a natural with kids. Yes, we love the little town, and can hardly wait to get back. The combination of agricultural lands and the water activities really gives the place charm. I can get very relaxed there, which is what it is all about.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *House without a soul. …or how I brought purpose, and creativity to a lifeless home.*
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you LJ's, but *I walk into my shop and it's like putting on an old pair of slippers*…….a real old pair, 26 years old to be exact. I know where everything is, and probably could literally find anything I need in the dark. Don't want to be in the dark……..although sometimes I really am clueless…..but, you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


Your new place sounds great Jim. It can be refreshing to get away to a place where you have no obligations and you can relax and just enjoy life. Congratulations on you acquisition and your new fledgling shop. It sounds like a great place o be in summer.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *House without a soul. …or how I brought purpose, and creativity to a lifeless home.*
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you LJ's, but *I walk into my shop and it's like putting on an old pair of slippers*…….a real old pair, 26 years old to be exact. I know where everything is, and probably could literally find anything I need in the dark. Don't want to be in the dark……..although sometimes I really am clueless…..but, you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


welcome home jim and sherie

a great place to get away too

i know you are skirting this issue jim
so i will just come out and ask

will you be taking the 'super sled' 
to La Conner with each trip
or will you have to build a new one there

it may seem like a little early to make that decision
but it is always good to be prepared


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *House without a soul. …or how I brought purpose, and creativity to a lifeless home.*
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you LJ's, but *I walk into my shop and it's like putting on an old pair of slippers*…….a real old pair, 26 years old to be exact. I know where everything is, and probably could literally find anything I need in the dark. Don't want to be in the dark……..although sometimes I really am clueless…..but, you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


*Patron*
The super sled will not make it to La Conner….although it asked if it could come…....(-:

And I don't think I will build another, probably figure out some short purchased method, Incra stuff probably. But all that waits for a TS, which will probably have to wait for a year or so, we will see. Takes time and money to fill that place with "stuff"................(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *House without a soul. …or how I brought purpose, and creativity to a lifeless home.*
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you LJ's, but *I walk into my shop and it's like putting on an old pair of slippers*…….a real old pair, 26 years old to be exact. I know where everything is, and probably could literally find anything I need in the dark. Don't want to be in the dark……..although sometimes I really am clueless…..but, you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


*Mike*
We have enjoyed La Conner in the winter, spring, and fall. It is generally snow free, although it cools down in winter, and snow can fall, but doesn't stay long. So it will always be a change of pace, and a real hideaway from the stresses of life. We have never been there in the summer! So that will be nice.

Following you carving stuff a little, mostly working right now, it is a busy week in the OR.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*.....fun in simple things.......drivin' steel.....feelin' like John Henry!*

The big door on the minibench, to access the compressor, the next step. I am going to make it lift up, so that the weight of the door will keep it in place, along with a bullet catch.

*So I had to make a place for the hinge, since this is an on-the-fly plan change.*

Chisel, to make room for the hinge mount. Glue chip-out chisel first, the one I had sharpened. Had to finish with a small new chisel…..the old glue chipper is better…...the WorkSharp has some work to do.

Fit the hinge mount in. But it is not to the level of the door, because of where I had to place it.

*I had to overlay it with a 0.25 inch x .75 inch x about 18 inches long piece of pine, to level it to the door.

Needed trimming down on the wide 3/4 inch side, more on one end than the other.*

Sand it perhaps….....?

Titebond III glue on, put it in place, *ohmygosh* can't sand it there… and no shoulder plane…..)-:

*So I picked up that piece, the backside laden with glue, stuck it in the old wood vise, ah hah!!!

....a challenge…....can I fix it, before the glue dries…........*

To work…with the block plane, 18 inch target…out come pretty curls…....

.......no adjustment needed, in the groove….

*Back and forth…....as fast as I could…dappled sunshine streaming through open doors…...wind whistling, ruffling my shirt, tousling my hair…*

*Plane some, out of the vise, put it in place, check the fit, back to the vise….plane some more…out of the vise….put it in place, check the fit…back to the vise….....plane some more….....*

Well, no other way to make that piece fit….with the glue on…before the glue dried.

Yup I did it…..

*...where was the crowd, cheering me on, I beat that machine with my hand plane….......(-:*

So got it done before the glue dried and clamped it in place.

Of course…......I could have wiped off the glue….....but…....come on….......it was a challenge…....

*.......fun in simple things…......*

...the scene…the piece gone and done…ready for the door fit tomorrow.

*......ain't there a few whisps of smoke in those shavin's?*


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *.....fun in simple things.......drivin' steel.....feelin' like John Henry!*
> 
> The big door on the minibench, to access the compressor, the next step. I am going to make it lift up, so that the weight of the door will keep it in place, along with a bullet catch.
> 
> ...


look at the curl in those shavings…another great fix by the semi retired doc who is working on a second shop down in the lower 48…but now back in the great state …i should try and get a poem in here somewhere…there was doc jim working on a whim that something needed to be done, so he got out his plane and shaved away the pain and what do ya know but it worked…another project to be won from the doc of fun and more to come later he said…so he finished the day with a little wood olay and well call it good for the night…....well i just had to put something in here…lol…. and i just realized that the plane is stainless , just like the tools you use in the operating room…now is that something or what…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *.....fun in simple things.......drivin' steel.....feelin' like John Henry!*
> 
> The big door on the minibench, to access the compressor, the next step. I am going to make it lift up, so that the weight of the door will keep it in place, along with a bullet catch.
> 
> ...


*GrizzAlaskan*
Ah shucks….....I'll have Sherie read the poem to me to put me to sleep tonight…......(-:

Thanks, Grizz, as always…..............thought you would enjoy the curls…........


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *.....fun in simple things.......drivin' steel.....feelin' like John Henry!*
> 
> The big door on the minibench, to access the compressor, the next step. I am going to make it lift up, so that the weight of the door will keep it in place, along with a bullet catch.
> 
> ...


Aren't those little victories sweet?!?

Lew


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *.....fun in simple things.......drivin' steel.....feelin' like John Henry!*
> 
> The big door on the minibench, to access the compressor, the next step. I am going to make it lift up, so that the weight of the door will keep it in place, along with a bullet catch.
> 
> ...


*Lew*

Thanks as always…...........

...every Tuesday morning, as we are sipping coffee…....Sherie says…....

"What do you want for supper tonight?"

......and I always say…..

"The World's Best Pizza!!"

.........and we laugh…....

And that evening, I eat the world's best pizza, made with the world's best rolling pin…......

.....have a good weekend, buddy….....

Alaska Jim

..........and by the way….....Alaska is going spectacular as usual at this time of year….....the sun was shining through the open doors at opposite ends of the garage, as I wafted away some Watco smell, and the wind did ruffle my hair…......pretty neat. Now it's 1930 hrs, and the sun is high in the sky….....looking like 1500 hrs anywhere else. Wind is blowing, the chickadees are sounding their mating call (now that the Merlin's have left the neighborhood), and all is right in the world.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *.....fun in simple things.......drivin' steel.....feelin' like John Henry!*
> 
> The big door on the minibench, to access the compressor, the next step. I am going to make it lift up, so that the weight of the door will keep it in place, along with a bullet catch.
> 
> ...


Boy do I resemble those on the fly plan changes!

By the way, that is a great photo!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *.....fun in simple things.......drivin' steel.....feelin' like John Henry!*
> 
> The big door on the minibench, to access the compressor, the next step. I am going to make it lift up, so that the weight of the door will keep it in place, along with a bullet catch.
> 
> ...


Love those shavings Jim and your little plane too. Woodworking taught me the happiness to be found in all the small triumphs we enjoy in the shop, and this seems to be the case with you too. it is strange how much these simple pleasures enrich our lives. There must be a message in that somewhere.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *.....fun in simple things.......drivin' steel.....feelin' like John Henry!*
> 
> The big door on the minibench, to access the compressor, the next step. I am going to make it lift up, so that the weight of the door will keep it in place, along with a bullet catch.
> 
> ...


I had curls like that when I was a little girl!!!
And… around New England, John Henry owns the Red Sox!
Design changes challenge our imagination and often make for better work.
Nice work, Jim.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *.....fun in simple things.......drivin' steel.....feelin' like John Henry!*
> 
> The big door on the minibench, to access the compressor, the next step. I am going to make it lift up, so that the weight of the door will keep it in place, along with a bullet catch.
> 
> ...


hey Doc. you better check the patiant he most have feber 
he just finished a job with a handplane …. something is deffently wrong 

hello Jim nice to hear your mild voice again , I´m sure your vallet didn´t liked it when you bought
that baby on the picture  but it sure does make some nice curls 
and have wee known you had plan´s about swetting like that we wuold have lined up
try to confuse and delay you ….......you know that … LOL

take care 
Dennis


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *.....fun in simple things.......drivin' steel.....feelin' like John Henry!*
> 
> The big door on the minibench, to access the compressor, the next step. I am going to make it lift up, so that the weight of the door will keep it in place, along with a bullet catch.
> 
> ...


*A pretty plane along side of some beautiful shaving curls!*


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *.....fun in simple things.......drivin' steel.....feelin' like John Henry!*
> 
> The big door on the minibench, to access the compressor, the next step. I am going to make it lift up, so that the weight of the door will keep it in place, along with a bullet catch.
> 
> ...


*dbhost David*
I do fairly well with the projects I design myself, in fact I rarely use a preprinted design. But occasionally I realize that there might be a better way to do something as I go along. And following your blog, I know that you and I think alike in that regard.

The photo is definitely staged, although a lot of the shavings landed there, and that's where I set the plane while checking the fit. Those are the shavings I generated as I worked as fast as I could. Of course I rearranged the shavings a little, and got the handle of one of my chisels at the corner…..a 40 year old Craftsman waiting to be sharpened, actually a pretty good chisel…...Swedish steel, made in the Netherlands. You get a view of the wood vise, another 40 year old item, although it has relatively new plywood on the jaws. The bench is my 40 year old workbench, with a 2 year old new oak veneer plywood cover. I selected the photo from a group I took, one with flash. The flash picture did not look good at all. I minimally changed the contrast, brightness, intensity, and tone to enhance the old timey feel.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *.....fun in simple things.......drivin' steel.....feelin' like John Henry!*
> 
> The big door on the minibench, to access the compressor, the next step. I am going to make it lift up, so that the weight of the door will keep it in place, along with a bullet catch.
> 
> ...


*Ellen*
Roger on the Red Sox…..think I saw something about him in the news not long ago.

This project is taking way too long, but I am getting a bunch of hand tools in action, and so I am gaining skill, and refreshing some old skills. I now have part of the project finished with Watco, so that I can install hardware. The wheels, adjustable carriage bolt standards, and one hinge are also on.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *.....fun in simple things.......drivin' steel.....feelin' like John Henry!*
> 
> The big door on the minibench, to access the compressor, the next step. I am going to make it lift up, so that the weight of the door will keep it in place, along with a bullet catch.
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
The way I get planes like that is to select them in a catalog, and email the link to Sherie. I do a few items, and she them choses what she wants to buy for Christmas, birthday, etc.

Yup, it was hard labor in the shop yesterday, but nice tools make it more fun. I don't do much hand work, but a little chisel and plane work is fine. Tuning an old plane would be very questionable because of the wear and tear on my wrists. So, instead of tuning up my old Stanley #4, I got a Veritas #4 to replace it. But I kept the old plane around for rough work, and the remote possibility I might tune it up.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *.....fun in simple things.......drivin' steel.....feelin' like John Henry!*
> 
> The big door on the minibench, to access the compressor, the next step. I am going to make it lift up, so that the weight of the door will keep it in place, along with a bullet catch.
> 
> ...


*Dick*
The plane needed a little setting up to get those curls, but I had done it over a month ago, before I went on vacation. So I just grabbed it and started planing. That plane is the premium version of the Veritas block plane, the NX60. I had emailed the link to the regular version to Sherie, along with some other tools, and just noted in passing that if she wanted to get carried away the premium version would be even nicer. She got carried away…...(-:

The plane comes in ready to go condition, all tuned, beautiful machining, and great fit and feel. It is very heavy for its size, so very stable and smooth, even when using just one hand. This plane and my #4 Bench plane by Veritas are practically the only truly expensive tools I own, relative to the average tool in the category. But I need my planes to be ready to go out of the box, don't have the time and wrists to tune them.

Note you are warmer there in Hibbing than we are, yesterday was beautiful, today is cloudy so far, and will probably be cooler. 42 deg F, 5.6 deg C here at 0740 hrs. Not much nighttime here anymore.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *.....fun in simple things.......drivin' steel.....feelin' like John Henry!*
> 
> The big door on the minibench, to access the compressor, the next step. I am going to make it lift up, so that the weight of the door will keep it in place, along with a bullet catch.
> 
> ...


You sure do have a way with wood .. and words… as does the poet of LJs The GrizzMan…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *.....fun in simple things.......drivin' steel.....feelin' like John Henry!*
> 
> The big door on the minibench, to access the compressor, the next step. I am going to make it lift up, so that the weight of the door will keep it in place, along with a bullet catch.
> 
> ...


*degoose*
Ah yes, the Grizz, poet laureat of LJ's….........he does add color to any post…........

Hope all is well with the "boards" down under, may the boards multiply, and may you prosper…........(-:


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *.....fun in simple things.......drivin' steel.....feelin' like John Henry!*
> 
> The big door on the minibench, to access the compressor, the next step. I am going to make it lift up, so that the weight of the door will keep it in place, along with a bullet catch.
> 
> ...


Wiiii wauuu, what a curl, what a plane.
Have to whipe that smile of my face some how.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *.....fun in simple things.......drivin' steel.....feelin' like John Henry!*
> 
> The big door on the minibench, to access the compressor, the next step. I am going to make it lift up, so that the weight of the door will keep it in place, along with a bullet catch.
> 
> ...


*Mads*
It was fun to run that plane over a soft piece of clear pine. At least one curl was as long as the piece of wood, about 18 inches (couldn't resist, I had to measure) Of course, one end had to be planed more than the other, so I couldn't make them all full length…....shucks….......(-:

As I noted in replying to Dick, I had that plane all set up for over a month, last usage being the same material. Today I used it quite a bit again. I am edging the plywood door, and a lot of other pieces on the bench, with 1/8 inch thick pine strips cut with the TS. So they have to be trimmed, and the block plane is the tool, with some sanding and scraping to finish. I could use iron-on veneer strips, but this is a work bench, and will suffer a lot of abuse over the years.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *.....fun in simple things.......drivin' steel.....feelin' like John Henry!*
> 
> The big door on the minibench, to access the compressor, the next step. I am going to make it lift up, so that the weight of the door will keep it in place, along with a bullet catch.
> 
> ...


That plane is tempting…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *.....fun in simple things.......drivin' steel.....feelin' like John Henry!*
> 
> The big door on the minibench, to access the compressor, the next step. I am going to make it lift up, so that the weight of the door will keep it in place, along with a bullet catch.
> 
> ...


*Mads*
Don't know whether it is worth the money value wise, but it is a delight to use and handle. Being a gift…..what, me worry?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *.....fun in simple things.......drivin' steel.....feelin' like John Henry!*
> 
> The big door on the minibench, to access the compressor, the next step. I am going to make it lift up, so that the weight of the door will keep it in place, along with a bullet catch.
> 
> ...


It sure is beautiful!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *.....fun in simple things.......drivin' steel.....feelin' like John Henry!*
> 
> The big door on the minibench, to access the compressor, the next step. I am going to make it lift up, so that the weight of the door will keep it in place, along with a bullet catch.
> 
> ...


Mads..
We are starting to notice a bit of drool…
I've got to agree that is a very fine piece of work and a cool design in the stainless steel..
But WAY out of my price range !
Guess I'll have to make do with their standard low angle, and the skew. Hmmm..gifts you say Jim ?
And me with only three sons !


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *.....fun in simple things.......drivin' steel.....feelin' like John Henry!*
> 
> The big door on the minibench, to access the compressor, the next step. I am going to make it lift up, so that the weight of the door will keep it in place, along with a bullet catch.
> 
> ...


so did i read this right, doc jim is going to be gifting a few of these stainless planes….will im standing in line with my arm in the air…waving franticly…hey jim do you remember the tv show…it had a character who was a student..and there was a teacher named mr carter…..this guy had the perfect way of getting the teachers attention….....lol…well im sure i will wake up from this dream and i will realize that there wont be a hand plane in the mail any time soon…...what if it was made from some of that beautiful gold from up there…man ive seen some jewelry made with it that was stunning…..now that would be a cool plane….maybe with an etching of Denali in there…or the profile of a dog team…with doc jim on the runners…now that's a new idea…wood worker baby doc extraordinaire becomes first time iditarod musher…....now i know special coffee would have to be supplied…but…i think doable…in fact you could make your own sled…...wow im really on a jazz here…....... i jim i jim i jim the iditarod trail…...well give me a plane and a good lead dog and a sled that i built so fine…and let me drive those miles to Nome in a sled i built in time…i jim i jim i jim the iditarod trail….......LOL….... now thats a song to start Monday on…all the way to work …i bet you hum it all the way…lol…....grizz…now as you sit with your dear wife this morning sipping your alaska brew…you can tell her of this new idea and that you want to talk it over …when you eat the best pizza in the world tonight…))


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *.....fun in simple things.......drivin' steel.....feelin' like John Henry!*
> 
> The big door on the minibench, to access the compressor, the next step. I am going to make it lift up, so that the weight of the door will keep it in place, along with a bullet catch.
> 
> ...


;-)


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *.....fun in simple things.......drivin' steel.....feelin' like John Henry!*
> 
> The big door on the minibench, to access the compressor, the next step. I am going to make it lift up, so that the weight of the door will keep it in place, along with a bullet catch.
> 
> ...


*Glen*
If you give a link to those buying you gifts, they will pounce on it, because it saves shopping time, and agonizing over whether the gift is right!

.........just shameleslly taking advantage of human nature…........(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *.....fun in simple things.......drivin' steel.....feelin' like John Henry!*
> 
> The big door on the minibench, to access the compressor, the next step. I am going to make it lift up, so that the weight of the door will keep it in place, along with a bullet catch.
> 
> ...


*Grizz*
I always say…....."reality is highly overrated"...........gotta have a dream…......and a song, by gosh….....(-:

Just keep dreamin' and rhymin', probably better than the real thing anyway….........(-:

But it does give me some gift ideas…......(not metal, however, Grizz)...........things to make if I can ever find the time.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *.....fun in simple things.......drivin' steel.....feelin' like John Henry!*
> 
> The big door on the minibench, to access the compressor, the next step. I am going to make it lift up, so that the weight of the door will keep it in place, along with a bullet catch.
> 
> ...


*Mads*
Did I tell you that you can use the bottom of that plane as a mirror to shave by…................(-:

........and in a pinch, I use the plane instead of a razor….....you know, quick touch up in the shop….......(-:


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *.....fun in simple things.......drivin' steel.....feelin' like John Henry!*
> 
> The big door on the minibench, to access the compressor, the next step. I am going to make it lift up, so that the weight of the door will keep it in place, along with a bullet catch.
> 
> ...


Big laugh here.
Be careful please.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*

*APOLOGY……..*

OK, for you of the politically correct persuasion, I believe either sex can be in the Auxiliary in LJ's, how could it be otherwise? That is the last homage to 'politically correct' you will get in this blog……….so savor it…....

………..this is the last smiley because, this whole thing is a smiley………(-:

So…I know, an apology is due here, because this is not strictly woodworking. But I used my new little vacation home minishop here in La Conner WA. It will soon gain real woodworking abilities…although limited, on purpose. It was a test run of sorts. Had to keep it simple. Get to know my current tools…flex my Lumberjock muscles…..a prelude to assembling woodworking mega tools for the minishop.

*PREAMBLE…..*

So, we go shopping for food and stuff…lot of stuff and way too much shopping for me, typical of a new house scenario…

It's a new house.

La Conner House from the back……….










*Where's the grill?*

….…it is part of my persona…bet a lot of you LJ's identify with that…….

Now, let's face it, *grilling and barbecuing is left to the guys*…….as the girls feign insult over being displaced in their normal roles as cooks and providers of all daily needs in the homestead.

Of course…in the shadows, beneath the trees, they are clustered…….

…..drinking sherry, savoring bon bon's…….

*……enjoying our mishaps with giggles and pointing fingers, as we strut, emote in testosterone laden grunts and postures, and ebonize fine cuts of meats and strange vegetables…reducing them to elemental carbon……*

Look closely through the gloom and the haze…….there we are, wincing in the smoke laden atmosphere, lords of the fire pit…tattoos, cut offs, sledges, uproars, grimaces, laughs and gestures, smeared faces, discarding empty cans and bottles, throwing partially gnawed bones to the growling, fussing, and begging entourage of dogs………………

The gals are happy to see us stone age brutes, hunkered around the barbecue, probably a *BUDWEISER MOMENT*…be it wood fired, gas, or electric………

Well, it's their true *PRINCESS MOMENT*, while we tyros try to look accomplished in a realm of homespun duties, that they long ago mastered on their road to be Heads of the Household.

*"What!", you say, "wait a minute, who is the Head of the Household?"*

Only for works of fiction and delusional minds does any claim to Head of Household truly exist for Archie. Accept your fate, we guys are the inferior sex. We live in a matriarchal society, all other arguments to the contrary. The secret is out. More evidence shall be forthcoming.

*SCENE 1…….*

"Hey", I says," we gonna get a grill this trip?"

Who is she to complain?
Of course, then I cook the meat, occasionally cremate a few veggies…….what's to lose?

So Sherie and I are grocery shopping and looking for stuff. Looked at the BORG, Lowe's, Ace, and Sears the last trip. I was thinking another Weber….rhymes with Budweiser…but said hmmm, as we looked at grills wandering through the multi-mart……known as Fred Meyer in this region….

*"This infrared technology looks interesting."*

Understand that I am a CLOSET GEEK, former physics major, Ham radio operator, build and repair computers, hobbyist programmer……..I know and am on speaking terms with the electromagnetic spectrum. Did you know your true love emits infrared………..

……..well, that is a little too familiar.

"……this s-- is cool Mom", I says.

Understand, Sherie, in reference to my closet Geekhood comment always says……"you came out of the closet decades ago". So she is unimpressed.

*SCENE 2…………*

As all GEEKS and for that matter, all LJ's do……..I looked up the reviews on the NET…………

Fortunately, in this realm, Sherie abdicates her Princesshood.
"No", she says, "I don't want to be the queen………, I want to be the Princess!"

Think about that….guys. I am a very experienced and capable footman.

So I got permission to choose the grill.

Char Broil Quantum Two Burner Infrared










PRO:
Lots of good stuff for the small form factor Char Broil Quantum…….other people, including me, liked the fact that it didn't dominate the landscape, cooked great……no problems. Just right for up to 4 people, pretty realistic for this place.

CON:
Reading the reviews, one gal said it took her over 3 hours to put together, that was her main complaint. I chuckled.

*Yup…well meet Alaska Jim the Lumberjock…….no sweat.*

Not much else creditable in the complaints section.

So go to buy it. We have this car, rented……now why didn't we rent the usual SUV or van? This is the first trip in 15 years we rented a car. So we had to pull the box apart, couldn't even access the 'free assembly' offer.

Not a problem. Lumberjock.

The helper from Fred Meyer says, "heard a lot of good comments about this grill."

I'm struttin'.

*SCENE 3……..*

OK, got it home, we decided to have barbecued pork chops for dinner.

Out comes Bosch, got two drivers and a drill…this is big time LJ stuff…the sparks are gonna fly!

*Let's get this sucker put together……….NOW!*

Cut open the packages. Get it organized. Hmmmmm………yup this thing has a lot of parts.

*Put on my LJ T-shirt, and….I go into my focused LJ realtime assembly megacontrol constructo attitude.*

Yup, well, mucho parts. Lotta instructions. Little parts for these big fingers. Sweat pours. Light not too good. This is not the home shop. Kinda stiff. Getting hungry.

What was it that gal said about 3 hours?

OK, an excuse. The sheet metal was bent from shipping in a few places, and things weren't lining up and had to take it partially apart. This meant Sherie had to come help once again, they even said it would take two people at that step and it did.

With Sherie watching on, I bang on it with my trusty, already getting worn new rubber mallet, and finally, a glint in my eye, it lined up………

But then I couldn't find one of the screws. So looked and looked, getting pissed here, sweep the floor with a flashlight, lie down on the floor, look under the car……

*………and then sweet, feminine, Princess Sherie, saunters over to the tool bench, counts 5 remaining screws of that length, and sagely notes……..why would there be an odd number of screws left?*

………and then I remembered I hadn't gotten to the fourth screw, because the third screw wasn't fitting.
So I picked up the fifth screw, put it in, and now there were four……..










But, that isn't the real issue……..

*the real issue is whence comes such insight, impeccable shop logic, and general smartass attitude in the Princess. Something isn't right here.*

*Let's face it guys, at this point I have a right to be suspicious, certainly a conspiracy is a strong probability, in fact I think a conspiracy is a certainty.*

There has got to be a first class endeavor out there to make the spouses more savvy about the shop…you know, so they can censor purchase plans, and clear out the smoke screen that hides our furtive efforts to smuggle in new shop mega machines. Only LJ's could pull this off…there has to be a secret *Lumberjock's Auxiliary Guild*...

…and so that is how I found it.

Sherie denies she knows of such a thing…………. she denies she is a member……. But then she smiles, and even smirks when I quiz her. Explains a lot.

*SCENE 4….*

Well, old Lumbering Lumberjock is now into his 3rd hour.

What did that gal say about a lot of parts, and….JUST three hours?

I think she was not forthcoming, this is gonna take longer than 3 hours. She is probably a member of the LJ Auxiliary Guild as well.

Sherie when noting that I was not going to get it done in time for cooking dinner………

*........how could she know that, unless she was in the AUXILARY?.....*
dragged me down to the microbrew, where we ate nachos, and fish tacos, and imbibed a brew or two.

So the next morning, this is what greets me, still a lot of parts to go………










After trying to place an un-scrutinized malformed bolt into a nut, inevitably in the most difficult place in the whole project…………

……..and then having to get it out with AUXILIARY help because it not only wouldn't tighten, it also wouldn't loosen……..

I replaced it with one of my providently purchased collection of bolts and nuts from Ace.

Finally got that grill done, and moved it out to one of the decks.

Total time expended…….at least 4.5 hours.

The grill, on one of the decks…….ready to go………










*RECAP……*

Last evening I used the grill and it did a better job on pork chops than the home grill. So at least my Geek persona didn't malfunction.

But who would have thunk it, a *Secret Lumberjock's Auxiliary Guild*...

……what's this world coming to?


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


Well done Jim. I don't think my wife has heard about the guild yet…

I was looking at this very grill this afternoon…love the geek factor, but not sure I could give up the taste of flame kissed meat….


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


*Rob*
Yes, I was a little hesitant, but no contest, it certainly did better than my standard grill at home, a natural gas Weber. 3 burners, nothing fancy, but it doesn't get hotter than this one. I used charcoal for decades. Lived in Fairbanks awhile. Always, and I mean Always, the turkeys get cooked on the grill, since 1970. Using the grill effectively as a convection oven. So on Thanksgiving, when it was 60 F degrees below zero (not an exaggeration), I would light the charcoal in the garage, and when it got going, open the garage door and push it out onto the driveway. Got older, got lazy…....gas.

Nothing beats a charcoal grill, but….....lazy….....


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


*Rob*
By the way, I grew up in Virginia Minnesota, not that far from you, and of course I have been to Thunder Bay….....


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


im really trying to figure why it took you so long for the little machine…and did you say you had 2 drivers…...LOL easy for the guy who has a 5 burner gas grill…lol…in fact i just washed mine the other day….i wonder if we could do a cross country cook off jim….a nice southern pork butt…against a swanky halibut roast…lol…or do they just come in fillet's…so does this infra red cooker, does it still taste like fod when its done…i think you should have gotten an egg…..now those things really cook…and ive heard they do a mean pizza..now there not all shiny like this one you got, but it does look like something from another planet…in fact when i see one i always want to say shuzbud…or nanew nanew…....well i think i would be hesitant to ask the lady who said she did hers in 3.5 hours how she did it…as i think she must be the queen and president of the AUXILIARY….... i wonder how your new grill does pancakes…and seeing you have multi level decks…would you buy more of these for each level or is there a sthil winch to transport it…if you get one for each deck, you might get it down to the 3.5 hours…now that other thing to consider…i bet that women who did it so fast…had to be pumped up with at least 6 Budweiser…and i would want an official parts count on hers…it could be that if a strong wind comes along…hers would need to be put together again…well i dont know if ive added anything of value to this post, but i will offer this…if this new grill doesnt cook as well as your thinking…try the WEBER…i guarantee it wont take but 10 minutes…and the food will taste better then ultra violet rays,,)))


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


If there is such a think as a secret auxillary guild as you mention, I know my wife is part of that conspiracy. She seems to take great pleasure in watching me scratch my head, cuss, get to the point of trying to pull out hair that I no linger have anyway, before she nonchalantly saunters over to hand me whatever it is I'm looking for, or easily explaining the simple solution to the overcomplicated problem I may be dealing with at that very moment. 
I never knew before now it was associated with Lumberjocks though. I have always thought there was some kind of class young women took that was mandantory for them to take before marriage. I assume it is called something like "How to make your husband feel like a [email protected]$$ 101".


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


*Grizz*
OK, the cooking results are going to be an adventure. The one thing I liked though, is these things really get hot. It is a well designed outfit. It was hard to stray from Weber, I bet I have had 15 grills of one sort or another since about 1970, and probably 13 have been Webers…...mostly because you can find parts. At home, I have a 15 year old Weber, with new natural gas burners….....straight from Weber…....and of course a bunch of other parts have been replaced. I suspect that is my last grill in Anchorage. I will keep it going.

.......a funny. When I bought this grill, even before I used it even once, I put wheels on to replace the unwheeled legs, because I always used it on the deck, right in front of the door, so that I could open the door, and check the food without putting on shoes…....you know….....the Alaska thing about shoes come off at the door. And I use the grill all winter long. But when done, I would push it over so that it did not obstruct the view, hence all wheels.

So a number of years ago, we got one of those infamous winds roaring through Anchorage, over the passes, over the Chugach, because of pressure differences between Prince William Sound and the Anchorage area….....and we sat and watched that grill make a stately march right across the porch…..coming into view…....and going out of view. The winds were close to 100mph, took off shingles…..you know the routine. Had to go out there and put the grill in a corner so it wouldn't go down the steps.

Bring back memories, brother?..............(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


*Grizz*
........and by the way, I am going to try some different stuff on this grill….....Sherie says steaks are next…...gonna be interesting. Will report back….....(-:


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


Jim,
I bought the Weber (gas). Cast iron grill grates. Pizza done in about 7 minutes (600 degrees)! Boy, is it good!!!!!
Lew


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


Jim: Glad to hear that you've made it up to Thunder Bay. Sounds like Minnesota gets just as cold…I've spent my share of winters BBQing in the extreme cold too…found that it doesn't work so well once it gets colder than -25 though….I bought my first charcoal BBQ last summer, grew up watching my dad use a propane bbq, so never gave much thought to using anything different until one of my buddies bought a charcoal grill and kept talking about the flavour…I love the way food tastes cooked on charcoal, but I'm with you, lazy most of the time.
I'll give the grill some thought; certainly a lot cheaper than a new Weber gas grill which was the other bbq I was eyeing…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


*William*
OK, I have one confession. Sherie is 15 years younger than me, we have been married 27 years. But I is gettin' old, although I am still working. So, we had some furniture to put together, some cheap IKEA stuff while our better furniture was getting done, and IKEA stuff will be used in the second bedroom, etc.

So I introduced her to the Bosch drivers, I have two here, and she is getting used to the power tools. No, she will never get into the big saws, but she has to get as self-sufficient as possible…....you just never know what is going to happen. So I am dragging her into the do-it-yourself realm. So, she is getting pretty savy. She understands, but won't accept the reason for doing it.

The upshot is, she is getting a lot of skills other wives might not have. But of course…....understand…..they have been always smarter than we are….....(-:

Alaska Jim


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


yea when i last experienced a Chinook…my weber top took off over across the street and over to the neighbors…we almost got into it trying to figure out which top was his and which was mine…after that i mounted my last moose rack onto the lid…we called it rocky j bullwinkle….the best part was the antler configuration would hold all of the steaks …..now these little rabbit size deer they have here…just do not do to well…..well good luck….did you see that our ex govenor had to lay his bike down uo my fairbanks…busted bones and punctured lung,,,he drove all the way from alabama….said he was going to loose control if he had not laidid down…..i hope you dont try to ride this grill down the road to show off all the new grill owners….thsat you can pop a wheely…i did that once..it put my burger right where i wanted it….it was the hot dogs that got mre into trouble…i think it went into the wrong bun…they still try to tell me tht a case of amber was to much that year…lol…......i think i better go to bed…grizz


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


*Lew*
How are you doing the pizza, are you using a stone? (Sherie just asked). This grill gets very hot, but I am not sure how it would work for pizza, but I had already thought of it. In theory, it gets hotter than the normal gas grill.

My grill at home has the cast iron grates.

This is sounding pretty interesting. Sherie cooks pizza at 520 deg in our Viking gas stoves. It goes fast, but the hotter the better.

We need a pizza forum here on Lj's….....(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


*Grizz*

Sherie says, I cannot ride the grill. And she will take care of the buns. And she is laying claim to the hot dogs as well. ......and she is worried about the meat balls….....that is a quote….......

......hmmmmmmmm

Maybe I ought to go to bed as well…................


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


well it reminds me of the train car creck we had on ft richardson…they were bring in the extra grills for the genreals run…and to many people thought that they were the boss of buns, the boss of balls…and the hotdogs…there all ran toward each other in a rage od grill excitment, and the next thing you know what heppened…...yep…whatever you think happened …it did…lol…...one of them has a daughter with a veryy strange nose…and one guy has a son with some oretty large buns…they see special dr's…thats all i can say…yea im going to bed….to much pickle jiuce….....they put pickles on everything here in the south…i nver heard of a pickle on a pulled pork roast sandwich….....its all messed up over here…........well gill away…...oh yea the other problem…was the kid with the larger buns..whenever he twitches them…the kid with the hotdogs get all weird…now i am for sure going to bed…goodnight.grillmates….....


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


*Grizz*
I am definitely not going to comment on your entry.

So this happens since my last entry…....

....you would love La Conner. Sherie says she wants dessert. Well this being a town of 839 people, in a down economy, not much going on. So, down to the microbrew, walking, 2.5 blocks, for a to go piece of cheesecake. So I order at the bar, at one end is our landscaper person and his girl, in front of us is a guy who just starts talking. He has a piece of a San Juan Island called Blakesly (sp?). So we get into this extended conversation…...we have sailed through the San Juans with some friends…..you get the picture. Small town.

.....but after thinking about it for awhile…..don't ever visit La Conner, you would never leave….........

...this place is a fantasy…......


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


Jim,

Straight onto the hot grill grates. My next project is going to be a pizza peel. I think I will call her "Emma". That's more dough hiding under the tea towel.










I can send you the recipe if you want.

Lew


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


Nice picture, Lew. We gotta get to discussing this stuff….........

Well off to bed, later there, for sure. Have a good one, I should be around early tomorrow, probably about 9 or 10 your time….........


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


Two major points…

#1. You live very dangerously sir… May the extremeist femminist hit squads never find you…

#2. I fully embrace my geekdom. I make my living with Linux, I am typing this message on a home built computer running Scientific Linux, and I even chose my smart phone, an HTC Inspire 4G because at the very heart of it, the Android operating system is… You guessed it. Linux… I too have plenty of QSL cards to my name, and actually enjoy the history channel when they show, well… history… All that being said, I am also Hi Tech *********************************** as they come… And I must fuss here. So pardon me while I slip into a bubba drawl for a second here…

Barbecue ain't barbecue unless it's burnin wood!

Okay I feel better now…

Okay back to me and away from Bubba… There is a HUGE difference between BARBECUE, and GRILLING… Yes I am a long time Texan, they teach the difference in the Universities here… BARBECUE is done with sweet blue smoke, at low temps (225 to 250 F) and long periods of time. And the heat is applied indirectly. GRILLING is direct heat at higher temps. BOTH can be excellent, but they are not the same…

That infrared grill looks like it would be great for…. wait for it… grilling…

I have some low fat gourmet cheeseburger recipes that would go great on that thing… And I can assure you, everything you need for them will be at Fred Meyers…. (Remember, I am a transplanted Oregonian…)


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


LOL like this geek blog Jim …. congrat´s with your new toy 
that spacedingy looks good …... is it in fammely with your Veritas blockplane :-0
and you don´t make hotdogs on a grill …........use the 220V outlet and wire them …....... its a H… lot faster
funny to look at the faces around you when doing it …...... and more fun when it has been cooked enoff
you have to be fast a splitsecond tooo late and they crack very loud look like a canoe and no one wants to eat
and you don´t have to take the ride on the grill 

have a great day and enjoy the days both of you 

take care
Dennis


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


Jim, good story, LMAO. If there is a LJA, and I'm not saying there isn't, thankfully my wife has not yet discovered it (and hopefully she never will). She doesn't even realize that I have two table saws and a shopsmith which has the capability of being a third or that I have two band saws (oops, three if you count the little metal bs in the garage) or that I have two drill presses and again the shopsmith/drill press, etc, etc. She does sometimes comment that I seem to be "buying more tools than I could possibly use" but then she does not press the issue. Ah, blissful ignorance. Well, not really ignorance, just a willingness to promote domestic harmony at the small cost of letting me do whatever makes me happy.

HEY, SHE REALLY IS SMARTER THAN ME!!! ;^)))


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


*dbhost*

Interesting, even the instruction book spelled out the distinction between barbequing and grilling. I can't remember really barbequing, mostly I grill. I also use the grill as a convection oven, to make turkeys, for instance. The grill will probably be used for grilling only, and I don't plan to cook turkeys here. So it will have a limited spectrum of use. Pork chops, steaks, hamburgers, gam hens, chicken breast and cut up chicken pieces.

There are a few real Geeks around here, like you, that actually make a living at it. As the years go by I become less Geek. It has been a few years now since I did any serious programming, for instance.

We'll have to get into the cheeseburger recipes sometime. Would like that for at home, as well.

........and…......no politics…........(-:


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


Jim please send me a piece of that pizza pie I am drooling with salivatory juices just watching it like pavlo's dog's
LOL have fun with the wife and home Alistair


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
One of the best ways to make hotdogs I ran into was sticking them in aluminum foil and putting them in the engine compartment of an inboard motorboat, right by the head covers. Watched my brother-in-law do that, and I ate the hot dogs too. While bringing in silver salmon in Prince William Sound out of Valdez.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


*Bob*
Well, I hear that. Sherie doesn't monitor my tool purchases, but I have to be a little careful with two shops….with this one just getting off the ground. A real band saw at home is the next purchase. I may actually go and look at a used TS here in La Conner. Got a lead from the town handyman, who is on a bunch of minor projects for us. Nice guy, met him last visit at a bar/restaurant just a block from here.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


*Alistair*
Yes, I would like a piece of that pizza also, but Lew made that one back in Pennsylvania. However, Sherie is a great pizza maker, and we are toying with idea of using the grill because it gets to a very high temp. We have a good gas stove here, but they don't get to 600 deg. One of the first things we did was replace the stove here with one similar to ours at home, a Viking. Sherie likes the old style high output burners, the hot oven, and the general quality.

Looking forward to seeing your rendition of the overhead blade guard.

Hope all is well, and take care…........


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


oooohh ….. uumm …. to be enginecooking chef again wuoldn´t be the worst to eat
did it alot back when I drived exporttruck in europe depending what I wanted for dinner it toke between ½ and 1½ hour to cook ... the worst part was to tilt the cabin every time we start to cook and when the 
meal was finished …. even had a weber with me if they forced us to stay overnight in the weekend and not 
driving ….. many country´s close the roads for trucks in the weekends :-( ... the good part was I cuold 
take a beer or a good wine to the steaks …...... yep hard works and long days …...... tired of oilcooked food
makes you smart … remebering what a boyscout wuold do ….. LOL and get the luxury in your meal highlighting one thing every day

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
Understand. Tonight it is very thick rib eye steaks for the grill to play with….about 3 cm thick, one a little more than 3 cm, and the other a little less…the thinner one works for Sherie because she likes a little less red in the center. Sherie will make some garlic mash potatoes…we call them smushers, and a zucchini, feta, onion, and garlic broiled thing.

High living tonight…..........


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


now you make me hungry again Jim …. and its two aclock in the night … :-( you mess with
my body clock .............. well what the heck … I´m on schedule so the mess is there already
and I know there is a little porksteak 3 cm more or less in the fridge …. so the pan will be heated 
and the pork is going black with a lot of different flawers …. together with some darkbread (rugbrød)
if you have heard of that Jim and maybee an egg or two 
not the worst to eat on a rainy night

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


Rainy night repast. .........or restated…...a midnight snack.

Hmmmmmm…..sounds a lot like me…......

Have a good snack….......and by the way, just entered another blog item…....

..........sorry…..........

Jim


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


i just had to respond to the new vacation spot, ya know doc this la conner sounds and feels like eagle river felt to me when i moved there in 1980…, and i sure miss that type of town now…i know eagle river is not like that any longer, but it use to be…and even the little ski town outside of anchorage…alyeska was even that way back then, they had a bakery there that made the best bear claws ive ever had in my life…they were huge and filled with apple and cinnamon…it almost makes me want to cry thinking of those days…and if you have found a fairy town with good people..what a better place to be for vacation and r and r…bravo jim…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


((wiping the saliva from the corner of my mouth)) 
ok.. you guys do know that we have a recipe forum over at GardenTenders, right???

I'd love to see the "how to" recipe for grilled pizza or is that barbequed pizza?


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


*Debbie*
Thanks for stopping by. I should try again to get my wife Sherie involved in the Garden Tenders. She always said Alaska had such unusual requirements that nothing ever applied to her. But now we have this place in La Conner, Washington, and it is more typical.

I am pretty sure we are going to try to put a pizza stone on this grill, but probably not this trip. We only have a few days left here, and they are kinda filled in. If we can get it to work, we will post it. Sherie makes pizza from total scratch, uses a bread machine to make the dough, and then rolls it out with one of Lew's rolling pins. She makes her own sauce, a double batch, and freezes the leftover for the next Tuesday, that is our pizza day.

Have a good day…......

Alaska Jim


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


I'll be waiting to see the recipe  
and gardens, of course!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


Lew! You torture me! I love pizza and cannot have it anymore. Doctor has me on a 0 carb regimen. Talking about it is one thing. BUT those visual enhancements…..pure torture. lol

One question…..Can you do it again? lol


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


*I love your new vacation home. The main thing is you finally got the grill together.

It would have taken me 4.5 hrs just to type your story.

The story of being the head of the house reminded me of this song from ""Les Miserables"":



.

You may have seen this, but its always fun to watch it again.*


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


Dick that was a great clip to enjoy with the coffee …. that will say I drink it now 
totely forgot it in front of my lip …. 
thank´s for the break

Dennis


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


I took my Mom shopping today and she was trying to find some product to use when washing her car. Relatives (men) had told her about it. At the store, we couldn't find it. She lucked into finding the supervisor of the automotive area (a man) but he didn't know the product she was looking for.

Her comment: Men have their little secrets about cars and won't tell the women.

She repeated this a few times in the conversation. The gentleman, who had a good sense of humour, finally replied, "and women have their little secrets as well".

I stood back and smiled at the conversation - thinking of the LumberJocks' Auxiliary Guild!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


*Debbie*

The hard sell!!

Just put up another blog item…....have to that on vacation. Work constrains me at home.

OK, I will try to get Sherie involved…...already suggested it again…honest…......


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


*Rand*
......that picture is truly decadent, what's a poor guy to do?


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


*Dick*

Hey young man, how are you doing?

Thanks for the video, no I hadn't seen it, it was great.

So if you are into reading, read the next blog in a row about the minibench. Whew. That made this one seem easy.

Hope you and Barb are fine…....kinda cool and blustery here in La Conner, atypical weather….........only 58 deg F.

At home, I just haven't had time for the blog items… the minibench was the issue. But that sucker is about done.

79 deg there in Hibbing, time to turn on the air conditioning! Anchorage isn't much better than here.

Have a good one…...I'll get warm tonight…..out for Thai food….......(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


*Dennis*

Don't you ever work? Car broke?

Seriously, thanks for hanging in there with me, hope all is well…at least there isn't snow on the roads…..........


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


*Debbie*

Hmmm….....you know, I really think there is something to the guild…...

.....there just has to be…......(-:

OK, you too, check out the next blog item in a row, on a roll…..........(-:

Minibench


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


I´m actuly on work sitting here with the coffee and wait for the phone to make noise 
but I think I take a nap on the sofa see if I can get a few hours rest unexpectded

after I have catch up with two other blogs busy bee 

good to have you and Sherie back on the line again

take care
Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
Yup, that minibench just about did me in. 2 weeks later I still have scars on my wrists and hands trying to get that thing under control. It was the electrical stuff, had to install it in tight spaces, prop stuff up, etc. Of course, I had to run it inside so the outside would be pretty…..(-:

Well get some sleep…I know all about that.

I should have some more blogging stuff when I get home, but because I will be working it will come slower.

Yup, just goofin' around, having fun.

Recharge.

Later….........


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


goodnight  Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


Goodnigt Dennis, check the last post….........................on the other blog….........(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Secret Lumberjocks Auxillary Guild....or...an ASSEMBLY MISADVENTURE*
> 
> *APOLOGY……..*
> 
> ...


*Rob*
Missed your last post in the flurry. You know, the Weber prices kinda put me off as well. It wasn't the money, it was the principal. I like Weber because you can always find parts, and they do work well.

I'll watch to see how this thing works, it is a griller, not a barbecuer by design, but it would probably do both.

I went to gas because that was the only way I would ever use it…......old is a synonym for lazy…...(-:

My brother still lives in Ely Minnesota, gets pretty cold up there.

Propane don't work so good in extreme cold. I think (but this is just reflection, and Anchorage essentially never gets below -25 degrees) that the natural gas I am using now works pretty good. But nothing scientific about that.

Have a very close niece down in Duluth still. See her more than I see my brother.

Have a good one…..............

Alaska Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*

*…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*

*INTRODUCTION*

The TarBall is a quartet of interconnected projects, one leading to the other. I will review this, since the Minibench only makes sense in context.

The four items:

1. Super Sled
2. Project Table top (with slots for hold downs, pedestals on the other side, it is reversible)
3. Minibench Base (a more robust base for the heavy Project Table top)
4. Robust dust collection and outfeed table for my TS.

The first 3 are basically done except for a couple details, and are in use now.

*HOW IT HAPPENED*

1. It started with my Super Sled, which is in heavy use, but still lacks a guard. It has miter arms done, and all works well:










In the process of making the miter arms, I decided I needed a better way to hold things while I routed them, so…
2. I made a reversible project top out of two thicknesses of ½" MDF, a complex project. While making the project top, I figured out how to do the miter arms on the router table from a magazine article. So here is the completed project table top, originally configured to fit on my very old and not so robust project tables. It is reversible with rout through and cut through pedestals on the optional side:

Normal side with demonstration:










Pedestal side with demonstration:










3. I quickly decided this was a very valuable item and really needed a much more *robust base*, the minibench.
4. …but before that, I thought I should complete my *TS dust collection* project. Well, getting into that about half way, I decided I was much too inefficient, so I needed some nail guns. Got those, and then decided to put them in the base for the project table top. I now started calling this a minibench.

I then halted the TS dust collection and started the minibench base, which is now almost finished except for the cord keeps.

So now to the real purpose of this blog:

*MINIBENCH PREVIEW*
This blog is a preview of the Minibench. It will be presented as a project soon, when everything is absolutely done and the compressor and guns are in place.

*Design*
All elements of the bench were designed in Sketchup and followed quite faithfully.

*Purpose*
1. Hold the project top, with its numerous slots for t-bolts to attach jigs, and its reversible pedestal side for through cutting and routing.
2. Hold the compressor, 3 guns and a blower all attached at the same time, and the nails.
3. Electrical connections for various hand tools and the compressor.
4. Operations such as planing, sanding, routing, glueups, etc. This required it to be mobile, stable, and sturdy.

The nearly complete bench from the front, without contents:










The nearly complete bench from the back, without contents:










*Building the Minibench*

Materials - This bench is built out of cheap plywood and stud lumber. Never again. But it is done.

Construction - Glued, with Titebond III, and I mean everything that could be glued was, and nails. I started out using the top in an old project table rickety base, and as soon as I could, started using the minibench, to build the minibench…(-:

Finish - WATCO, medium walnut because it blended in the filler and blemishes better than clear or dark walnut.

*Features Added During Construction*

Along the way, I decided the top could be used for a downdraft table, especially if something covered part of the holes. So I incorporated that.

*General Description*
There is a open box like structure on the top to house the reversible top. The top has its movement controlled by wooden studs. There will also be leveling screws that selectively engage depending on which side is up.

Leveling and Moving - There are 4 leveling bolts one on each leg. There are two wheels on the front side and two on the right side. By lifting the bench from the back, or the left, you engage one of the sets of wheels so that you can move it. I estimate it will be well over 300 pounds with everything in it. It is extremely heavy without anything in it!

Engineering - I built it to be strong, rigid, and heavy. It has way more wood in it than required just for strength. The piers at each end are a lattice of 2×4's, including the legs that extend up to the bottom of the box. The lattice is sandwiched between pieces of ¾" plywood. Everything is glued and nailed. The piers are probably much stronger and more rigid than a piece of solid hardwood of the same size. The bottom and top are also overbuilt but not to the extent of the ends.

Compressor Compartment - The compressor has a compartment in the base, nearly sealed for noise control. There is an external switch for the compressor. There are two receptacles in the box connected to the switch. One may be used for a light. There is a round air entrance in the bottom, under the compressor, for sound control. There is a sound shielded slot for the hoses at the top over the shelves.

Storage and Stowing -Four shelves for the hooked up nail guns, blower, and four connected hoses, and there should be room for the nail packs.

Electrical -The table is electrified with 4 receptacles on each end. The wires run internally out of sight in the top frame of 2×4's, and through the hose port to the compressor compartment. The cord that connects the bench to a source is very heavy duty 14 gauge, self-supporting, meaning it can be used for over head connections.

Access - There is a big access door in front for the compressor, and a small door in back to access the tank bleed. These doors use friction bullet catches. You open them by pulling on the edge, no knob required.

Dust Collection - There is a removable manifold, meaning removable without tools by sliding it off of its bolts, to convert the 4 inch round section of DC hose to a rectangle of the same area, so as not to compromise the strength of the box, and to maximize air flow.

*…Now for the Fun, Building and Using the Minibench*

Here I have the beginnings of the bench setting on one of my old rickety project tables, that has the completed MDF top on it. The plywood was warped, the studs were warped, and I did not joint anything. I just adjusted as I went along. Here you see me planing a leg.










Here I am planing the 1/8" pine trim I used to edge plywood. I tried the No. 4 Veritas, but quickly reverted to the Veritas block plane for better control. The No. 4 caused some tear out in the veneer since it couldn't be controlled to the same extent as the block plane. Notice I am planing on the minibench at this stage.










Here I am gluing and nailing on some trim, using the minibench and some fixtures. Have a bunch of these things already made. The bench is great for glueups, nailing, etc.










I am sanding one of the shelves, note the DC manifold in place using the minibench as a downdraft table.










Working on the manifold, glueup and nailing.










Here is a detail of the manifold. The piece of wood you see the blast gate extruding through holds with very strong spring action. I think this is a novel approach, I blogged on it in the past, and now use it routinely. If anyone wants to know how this is done, let me know. It is an extremely easy way to interface wood objects and dust control stuff.










Doing neurosurgery on the minibench, notice the blood on the floor (kinda looks like sawdust) and the instrument table at the right.










Now attaching nerves to the brain………….(-:










Notice the knock down project elevator that the bench is sitting on, to bring it up to working height for the electrical. I have to do a few refinements to the project elevator, and then will present it as a blog or project. Very useful and flexible. Built a lot of helpers along the way here.

Well, that's all folks, until I get home, put the cord keepers on, and put in the compressor, etc. Then I will post it as a project. If you wonder about the surgical references, let me tell you, this project took on a life of its own. It definitely has a persona. When it is complete, I'll have nbeener help me name it, because he won't read it unless it has a name………(-:

Considering "Medusa" as a name…..........(-:

Whew!

I will probably blog in more detail about some of the features, as well as post it as a project. This is one shop object that deserves a place as a project.

Thanks for stopping by………

Alaska Jim


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*
> 
> *…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*
> 
> ...


You made all this and still had time to photograph and blog about it… wow…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*
> 
> *…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*
> 
> ...


*Larry*

No, I didn't have time to blog about it, until I got to La Conner and became a drunken degenerate. I am experimenting with different life styles for retirement…..........this one looks pretty good!

I took the pictures off and on…........think about it…......this has probably been going on for about 3 months, although I interrupted myself for a bunch of minor shop projects to help along the way.

Even Sherie would walk through the garage and say…...when are you gonna get through with that thing?

It is a very useful and unique device designed just for me. It would be probably classified, by those intellectuals into those things as…......*weird*..........(-:

Two issues….....should have used quality dimensional lumber and good plywood, would have speeded it up. The other is that it is totally unique, and so had to be designed, and there were no instructions along the way. That part couldn't be speeded up.

I love that it is almost done. And I have been using it to build itself. Self propagation…....or incest…..?!?.........(-:

Thanks for stopping by Larry….......

Like I said, it will be a project and a more formal blog. Lotta design details in there.

Alaska Jim


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*
> 
> *…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*
> 
> ...


I like the way you got multiple purpose out of the Table Top…

I guess the slots go all the way through the top? ... a 1" top?

Maybe you have the slotted 1/2" top, spacer of x", other 1/2" top section of MDF?

Bracing stips in there somewhere??

Very good!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*
> 
> *…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*
> 
> ...


*Joe*
The top is a full 1". The slots go all the way through. Looking at the flat top, you might wonder about its strength because of the long direction slots, but the pedestals bridge those long slots and add strength.

Pretty cogent inquiry. Yes, I had to think of strength with all those slots. I look at that top I made many months ago, and realize I put a lot of work and design into it. And the pedestals are glued down onto the underneath layer and on their sides as they pass through the top layer. Way over done. Way over engineered.

In other words, I built that thing separately in terms of layers.

It is a very useful item….....but I think I could have done it a little easier now….....hmmm…....or not.

You doing fine? How are things? Hope you are enjoying life…it is a pursuit…and more difficult as we get older.

Alaska Jim


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*
> 
> *…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*
> 
> ...


Jim,

Sure wish I had space for something like this. I really like that top with the variety of hold down options.

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that has a Makita 9v cordless drill.

Lew


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*
> 
> *…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*
> 
> ...


Man, ther is alot of stuff in there, and most of it I could use in my shop. I like the mutli purpose nature of the table, all the hold downs, the extra "hands" to help glue ups, the reversible top. Thanks for the inspiration and sharing.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*
> 
> *…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*
> 
> ...


*Lew*
That top is great, it solves problems all the time.

Yup, holding onto to that 9V Makita…bought couple of new batteries for it a couple of months ago. It is getting to be almost sentimental. Sharp eye, Lew.

We are going out for Thai food tonight…kinda joining 3 guys who passed the hat and bailed out this Thai family operation a while ago. This small town is just like joining a new family.

Connections form very fast…..really interesting.

Hey, still got to talk a little more about pizza….(-:
.......the important stuff…...(-:

Have a good evening. Listening to '70's music on cable…....looking out the window….....

Jim


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*
> 
> *…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*
> 
> ...


Very good Jim…

I'm doing OK for the shape I'm in… LOL
Overwt, with diabetes under control, trying to lose wt… down to 231… want to get to 190… LOL Which I think is an impossible DREAM…

I was wondering how narrow the space was in order to make a good sanding draft table… Do you end up putting waxed paper over unused slots to increase suction near the sanding?

Just finished up a couple fancy Cribbage boards… trying to get some Videos done on them… A bigger job that I thought it would be… Will post'em when I'm done.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*
> 
> *…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*
> 
> ...


*Kenn*
Well, let me tell you fellow LJ, this thing was some where between a mission, a pursuit, and a destiny. It may nearly have been the death of me….....(-:

.......definitely not a trivial pursuit…........(-:

Thanks for stopping by….have a brother-in-law with your issues. Keep at it, keep active…best of luck…...we all need that.

Alaska Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*
> 
> *…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*
> 
> ...


*Joe*

The slots are about 3/8 inch. I use the piece I am working on, and any other board around to cover slots. I will make a dedicated hardboard piece for it, store it in the compressor space. I have have a good DC, so I do alright.

Gad zooks, cribbage board…...I go through spurts of activity with that game, separated by decades of nothing. Couple of years ago was on an extended cruise, 25th wedding anniversary event, and played a lot of cribbage with another fellow. Used to play a lot with my Dad.

Haven't got into video yet…...just not enough time. Well hang in there and get healthy, you got a lot of stuff to do in life!

Have a good evening, thanks again for stopping by…......

Jim


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*
> 
> *…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*
> 
> ...


I started to wonder if we ever had the update 
but sure is good to see your other small project get execised
together with you onless you try to impress us with the smoother ….. LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*
> 
> *…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*
> 
> ...


*Dennis*

........................................all about the smoother….....................................................(-:


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*
> 
> *…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*
> 
> ...


OK, Jim…

Thank you…

Stay warm… Have a good one!

Hey, do you ever go out and Pan for gold?!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*
> 
> *…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*
> 
> ...


*Joe*
I pan for gold the hard way…...at work…...it's a lot more reliable. The family has an old gold miner's cabin, for about 35 years, right near gold country.

.......but none of us have ever panned for gold…........(-:

Try the end of the rainbow…..........(-:


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*
> 
> *…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*
> 
> ...


talking about Smoothers 
this rare GTL is knocking on my door first in next week together with a stanley No. 3 for my duaghter










you can read a little about them here just scroll down 
http://www.stagtools.co.uk/Brass/OtherBrassPlanes.htm

Dennis

jewlry in the mail….. LOL


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*
> 
> *…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
I keep bouncing back and forth from one blog to the other answering you….....(-:

Nice looking plane. Wish I could do the tuning, but it would disable me. Putting that grill together took me off of physical work with the hands and wrists for a day. I love to do that kind of stuff…but not possible anymore.

As you get older, your life compresses. I just keep trying to slow down the march. It's one of the reasons I keep working.

.......and do get some sleep…....so you have energy to chase me tomorrow…......(-:

Jim


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*
> 
> *…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*
> 
> ...


Jim, when you said "Mini Bench" I was thinking something like this. What you've built is nowhere in the 'Mini' category. Nice design and nicely built.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*
> 
> *…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*
> 
> ...


*Rance*
Hmmm….....its not a big bench, not a monster bench, not a tiny bench…....

Must be a fair to middlin' bench…..........?..............(-:
I agree, it is a monster bench compared to Barry's….....

Barry's has got to be a micro bench….....huh?

Seriously, thanks for coming to look. I have a normal size bench as well, so I thought this was a mini…......(-:

But you are right, you can do most woodworking activities on this bench. In fact I having been using it pretty steadily since it was workable.

Have a good one…......

Jim


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*
> 
> *…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*
> 
> ...


Came to this blog to see your pictures and look around your shop. I still have tools…new in the box. (too many years) How much space do you have to work in? Nice pictorial detail on the projects! Keep movin or you won't…lol


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*
> 
> *…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*
> 
> ...


*Doc*

I dropped you a note on the project page for the bench, that includes a diagram of the shop

The shop is 20.5×20.5, with one immovable imbedded object…..the stand that holds the water heater and two furnaces.

Check out my workshop

The workshop pics need updating, a lot of things have changed.

I assume you read the final blog for the multi-purpose bench


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*
> 
> *…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*
> 
> ...


Checked it ALL out in between doing things.  Nice play space. found your tables that collapse and vary in hieght another good idea. For a one person shop it appears to be very purposeful. Since your farther north you have even looooooonger winters than MN. I'm guessing you hunker down in your shop then?

I have a commercial flex lamp from the era of your college daze! Just gotta rewire as the paper insulator has deteriorated. LOL.

Looks like you are pretty well organized guy. I'm a bit more chaotic.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*
> 
> *…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*
> 
> ...


*Doc*

It was a do-it-yourselfer shop until 2 years ago. Always has been pretty well organized. Now it is slowly becoming a woodworkers shop. Yes winters are longer. We tend to get out of state every few months. We bought a vacation home in Washington, not markedly warmer than here, but no snow to speak of, so much nicer. Bought it in March.

Re the lamp, I assume you are referring to my old brown fluorescent lamp, which as I noted, still has the original bulbs.

I am preparing some info for the vise question, and will submit it as a blog item, probably. Someone out there should know enough about vises to know what options I have. I am pretty certain I can shoehorn a vise in there, but it will be an unorthodox mounting, the bolts having to go down, not up into the top. There are some other minor limitations as well.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*
> 
> *…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*
> 
> ...


Good luck, there are a lot of crearive minds,

My early morning thoughts, unabridged are: If you want to keep the dimensions of the MFB the same there will be limitations on where you can mount the vise. Form and function intermix? The dust collection component? Bench might have to be redesigned? How often do you use a vise?

Adding some attatchable vise bracket might be prudent. At present it is anafterthought?

Do you have time and energy for a redesign?


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*
> 
> *…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*
> 
> ...


*Doc*
Using Sketchup, I am creating the space I need to use for the vise. I think I have a solution. I can modify the MDF some, but it may not be necessary. My biggest problem is that vises are design to attach to the top of a bench. The solution is the use of a piece of metal, perhaps angle iron to place those bolts in. That would be very thin. The angle iron would be fixed at its ends outside the big screws used to open and close the jaws, to solid wood piers attached to the bottom of the basin.

That is probably as clear as mud, so I will make a picture for you today. I think I still may need to post a blog item, because I will need the dimensions of a vise before I buy it, with detail I don't see on the web. We do not have Woodcraft or Rockler stores here. There is one hardware speciality store I may visit….....only open during the week, but well stocked.

This is an afterthought, but so were some other things in the bench design. It is not critcal for use of the bench, but would speed up a lot of work flow there. It is pretty typical of other things I have done in the shop, so it is not particularly daunting to me.

Later….......


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*
> 
> *…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*
> 
> ...


Again my second cup of coffee and I have to get ready to see some clients in my area that I make my minimum wages:

Thoughts: Amazon might have a part number? How large a vise do you want? I have gotten many diagrams from Googling? May be out there? a telephone call and or email to the store? Highland Woodworking, Rockler? and they might be able to send you dimensions or a copy of the diagram if there is one. LOL

My little 10" cheapie vise mounted upwards to the bottom of my bench. Only place I could mount it w/out modification as the other sections of the bench are 2×6 framing and the jaws of the visewould not behigh enough even with the wooden inserts used to protect the wood.

Gotta go to work.

Later,


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*
> 
> *…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*
> 
> ...


*Doc*
I ordered a Vertias front vise after figuring out that I could use a vise with a trim profile where I made the faces. Also considered a Rockler, it was a coin flip, about the same price…....but the Veritas looked a little trimmer. I also checked out the last place in town re buying local, but no go. All the vises in town were too restricting. The biggest problem up here is shipping. All the free shipping ads you see don't apply to us. Actually if you ship UPS ground from the lower 48, it goes by air, with a low priority. But few vendors have figured that out. I found out from a computer vendor, Falcon Northwest.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*
> 
> *…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*
> 
> ...


Sounds like progress. Now the hard part.  going to see some clients today. My office is in Mankato. @ 78 miles round trip. Good luck on the redesign.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*
> 
> *…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*
> 
> ...


Thanks, It will be an unusual installation but not overly difficult. I will have to cut a hole in the end of the basin, but I already did that for the dust collection port. I can use a jig saw or multi tool. Might use both. Then I will install a block or blocks of wood, probably laminated plywood, on the floor of the basin. If I can mount the mechanism upside down, that would be easiest, but otherwise I will bridge it with metal and plywood. Then I will make a dust cover out of thin plywood, since dust goes through that area when using the table as a downdraft.

Have a good day, I am working today as usual, plus I am on call, so nothing will get done in the shop till tomorrow. The vise will arrive next week.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*
> 
> *…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*
> 
> ...


Hope you don't have to fire you! LOL I fired me at least 10 times on my last build. Learned I should not keep on if making more than one mistake in that day ( big mistake vs. little) And I must draw the picture with all the numbers of the piece before I start.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*
> 
> *…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*
> 
> ...


I'll keep you appraised. I am having intention span problems today. Decided I would make a flip stop for my sled and work on the various fixtures to use on the top of the bench. I'll post that stuff as well. I think today is….............helter/skelter….....(-:


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*
> 
> *…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*
> 
> ...


Appears that you are getting a few hits re: your bench. Noticed that your planes are on their sides. My dad taught me that and it stayed with me. LOL When your working never set the plane down on the plate. The vise is coming soon.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Preview…Minibench Makes Minibench…is this Self Propagation?*
> 
> *…Progress on the TarBall Quartet*
> 
> ...


*Doc*
Yes, quite a few hits, I am glad to see people are interested. Probably a little bit for everybody there.

I built my flip stops, two of them, for the super sled. I was energized to do this after watching DeGoose cut pieces for his cutting boards. He uses some Incra stuff for the same purpose. My super sled has T-track on the fence, and on the surface, so it lends itself to all kinds of temporary jigs. Flip stops make it even more efficient and flexible. I am going to blog on a whole pile of minor shop gizmos soon.

Well off to the shop….........


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*The Unproject...Destruction with a Purpose...Shop Space............*

*Well, this is an UnProject, so I really couldn't call it a project now, could I????*

But it is important, because it's about *MY SPACE*. The Freezer, you know the d…. freezer is about to leave MY SPACE. Sherie has been diligently shredding documents from centuries ago, that took up space, much better suited…to the Freezer.

It's a new freezer. The last one, a Gibson small chest freezer, bought in 1983, lasted until last year…27 years. Back in those days, Gibson built great freezers. The seals died. Not the compressor. We decided on an upright. Had Lowe's do that, selected it on line, went to the store, and the next day, it was done, the old freezer gone…Good Show…Lowe's. We would do that again for sure. Simplest and neatest appliance purchase ever. And We Got It On Sale!!!

OK,OK,OK…..carrying on here…..

So, *Here I am in Mass Destruction Mode*, taking down some shelves that were here when we moved here, in 1985.

.....in progress, starting…....










Now before we entered upon this horrific endeavor, of course, we had…

Senate hearings, and Environmental Protection Agency Impact Studies. With input from the public as required.

...meaning Sherie said, *"Get with the Program".....and aren't you gonna start repainting the garage walls as you do this?"*

.....right….

*The Weapons of Mass Destruction…*










Now, I bet these are all familiar to those of you in the do-it-yourself mode of umpteen year.

From the left…

1) *Small wrecking bar*, about *22 Caliber*, ...would you believe, Roberts - Made in West Germany, with some stuff about the cast molding I can't read. How old is that?

2) *Standard Stanley Crow Bar*, must be *45 Caliber*, I think that is the brand, the label wore off decades ago.

3) *Pry Bar*. Found it in the shed by the house in Fairbanks in 1975….*38 Caliber*. It's so old it might have fired musket balls. But it is stamped "Stanley - Alloy 1460"

4) *Sledge Hammer* - Craftsman. Full auto, and dominating, *50 Caliber*. I think this is my third sledge hammer in my life, and I suspect it will be my last. Beautiful construction. First Class.

5) *Hammer*. Sob. Sob. It has been with me I suspect for 30 years at least. But the claw was no longer sharp. So I went and got another hammer on the rack, a Stanley Workmaster, and it took out those nails with a vengenance. *Caliber 30-06*.

6) *Standard very old ViseGrip* with heavily embossed jaws, made of first class steel. *Caliber - Pellet Gun*. Or maybe *Fox Terrier*. You somehow get the head of a nail exposed, and clamp that Terrier on it and lever up the ViseGrip with the 22 Caliber wrecking bar, and then you are in business….

OK, enuf of the WMD, we got her done…..........










*The Freezer will fit right there!!!*

The pile of wood, totally stripped of nails for saving or disposal…...










........and her is the goll dang freezer that is gonna be moved…........










Now that was a satisfying UnProject.

Got to use the WMD, and I am gonna get that freezer out of my shop.

Might be able to use some of the wood for shelves elsewhere, we'll see.

*James Bertelson reporting in the LumberJock war zone, that's all for now, folks….........(-:*

...Oh and for reference, any of you guys got bigger or better weapons?...........


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *The Unproject...Destruction with a Purpose...Shop Space............*
> 
> *Well, this is an UnProject, so I really couldn't call it a project now, could I????*
> 
> ...


You cant beat destruction and the best part is you are gaining space.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Unproject...Destruction with a Purpose...Shop Space............*
> 
> *Well, this is an UnProject, so I really couldn't call it a project now, could I????*
> 
> ...


Every one needs more space… Except maybe Karson and Kent who have shops as big as Texas… and in Kent's case… IN Texas…..Good job Jim…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Unproject...Destruction with a Purpose...Shop Space............*
> 
> *Well, this is an UnProject, so I really couldn't call it a project now, could I????*
> 
> ...


*therookie*
Yup, there is a satisfaction to righteous destruction, you get in the mood…...and things happen.

no plans
no measuring
no materials
no cost
no mistakes

...woodworking at it's best….....(-:


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Unproject...Destruction with a Purpose...Shop Space............*
> 
> *Well, this is an UnProject, so I really couldn't call it a project now, could I????*
> 
> ...


Atta Boy Jim!!! When I see these type things, I get all teary.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Unproject...Destruction with a Purpose...Shop Space............*
> 
> *Well, this is an UnProject, so I really couldn't call it a project now, could I????*
> 
> ...


*degoose*

Actually I have a few real shop things I have done, blog them later this week.

...but let's face it, this was the most satisfying….....(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Unproject...Destruction with a Purpose...Shop Space............*
> 
> *Well, this is an UnProject, so I really couldn't call it a project now, could I????*
> 
> ...


*Rand*

Well, this was fun. Taking down something I didn't build, but using tools I have accumulated over 36 years.

Weapons of Mass, Destruction….....all right.

.......and for a good purpose.

Love the stuff you have been doing for the handicapped.

First Class.

We are having ham, in the oven, Sherie is making *schmusher's*........family name for garlic mashed potatoes, and sweet corn a buddy of mine brought from southern Minnesota yesterday, he was visting with his folk there. Explosives expert with Homeland Security.

Hope all is fine there…......

Have a good one.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *The Unproject...Destruction with a Purpose...Shop Space............*
> 
> *Well, this is an UnProject, so I really couldn't call it a project now, could I????*
> 
> ...


A Saws-All with a demolition blade. Nothing is safe!!

But where are you going to put your collection of Shop Refrigerator Magnets??

Lew


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *The Unproject...Destruction with a Purpose...Shop Space............*
> 
> *Well, this is an UnProject, so I really couldn't call it a project now, could I????*
> 
> ...


nice work Jim. Full auto sledge hammers are against the law up here in Canada, and recently the gov. is requiring us to register any wrecking bars above .22 caliber.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Unproject...Destruction with a Purpose...Shop Space............*
> 
> *Well, this is an UnProject, so I really couldn't call it a project now, could I????*
> 
> ...


*Lew*
I have a battery operated Saws-All…..Yup…..when all else fails it is the way to go. I managed to salvage all the lumber. The plywood shelves I may use, probably not the 2×4 supports. Got all the nails out, so it will save well, or dispose well.

I haven't used this grouping of tools for awhile, so….it was kinda fun….......

Hope you and Mimi are doing well…........

No magnets on the freezer…....was trying to get it out of the shop….......(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Unproject...Destruction with a Purpose...Shop Space............*
> 
> *Well, this is an UnProject, so I really couldn't call it a project now, could I????*
> 
> ...


*Rob*
OK, I am with you….....the government agents are trying to keep us down. My brother up in Ely, Minnesota…..we grew up in Virginia, Minnesota…I'll keep him appraised. Hmmmm…....22 Caliber….......

Must be worrying about Wolverines…....and the Camp Robber Jays….......(-:


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Unproject...Destruction with a Purpose...Shop Space............*
> 
> *Well, this is an UnProject, so I really couldn't call it a project now, could I????*
> 
> ...


well ive almost gotten the feeling that im being called out into the street here…....and i feel like wyatt earps brother jim is doing th calling…... hear i am near clanton….we all know the story…ike clanton calls out wyatt earp to the ok corral….....well im commin jimmy…you look for me now…....


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *The Unproject...Destruction with a Purpose...Shop Space............*
> 
> *Well, this is an UnProject, so I really couldn't call it a project now, could I????*
> 
> ...


Jim,

I think you've heard of the description of *a very good salesman…
*

*"He's So Good, he can sell an Eskimo a Refrigerator"*!! LOL

Well… the definition has just changed…

*A Super Good Salesman…*

*"He's SO GOOD, he can sell a Medical Doctor, in Alaska, a Super Nice FREEZER!"* LOL

*Lowe's wins the title!* LOL

And it takes a very smart MD in Alaska to make the best of the transaction!

You, Jim, gets that title!

*Looks like a super good freezer!... in Alaska?! LOL*

Enjoy…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Unproject...Destruction with a Purpose...Shop Space............*
> 
> *Well, this is an UnProject, so I really couldn't call it a project now, could I????*
> 
> ...


*Grizz*
Let's see your weapons, hombre….(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Unproject...Destruction with a Purpose...Shop Space............*
> 
> *Well, this is an UnProject, so I really couldn't call it a project now, could I????*
> 
> ...


*Joe*
Unfortunately…..or fortunately…it is not always freezing here…60 deg at 2030 hrs, sunshine, rain, heat, cool,
...you name it, we have had it today…......


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Unproject...Destruction with a Purpose...Shop Space............*
> 
> *Well, this is an UnProject, so I really couldn't call it a project now, could I????*
> 
> ...


*All*

About the meal we ate. Ths Schmushers were great as usual. The ham was perfect….....

.....and then we look at these huge yellow ears of corn….....sweet corn….....?

Well let me tell you, we might as well have been eating candy bars. The best sweet corn I have ever had….and that is a no foolin' statement. Picked 2 days ago in southern Minnesota.

My Dad who grew up in Minnesota farming country said the best sweet corn was picked just before dinner, when you were working on a threshing crew, and you threw the corn into the horse trough, and then stuck the steam hose from the steam tractor into the trough, and cooked it right there.

Hmmmm…....does that happen anywhere in this world anymore…......?

Do things change for the better?

I am up to my ears in corn, and heading for bed…....


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *The Unproject...Destruction with a Purpose...Shop Space............*
> 
> *Well, this is an UnProject, so I really couldn't call it a project now, could I????*
> 
> ...


*Jim:*

We just found a super *spread *for Corn on the Cob! (instead of butter & salt)

*It's DELICIOUS!*

*Recipe: (for 3 ears of corn)*

2.5 ounces *Goat Cheese* (about 1/3 of an 8 ounce pkg)
1.25 ounces *Mayonnaise*
1 tsp *Cayenne Pepper*

Put all ingredients into a small food processor & mix up good.

Spread on corn, salt a tad, and EAT!

HMMMMMMM GOOD!

I saw it on a Food TV Show… America's Test Kitchen…

They spread Goat cheese & mayo separately & sprinkled with Cayenne pepper… (real messy that way)

We got smart & used a small food processor… much easier… & STILL tastes GREAT!

We each get 1.5 ears… Just the two of us now days…


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *The Unproject...Destruction with a Purpose...Shop Space............*
> 
> *Well, this is an UnProject, so I really couldn't call it a project now, could I????*
> 
> ...


I like your story. 
When you are building something you use a *SEMI-AUTO *air nailer ?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Unproject...Destruction with a Purpose...Shop Space............*
> 
> *Well, this is an UnProject, so I really couldn't call it a project now, could I????*
> 
> ...


Demo is much cheaper than a psychologist, and at least as effective.

Nice armamentarium. I'd say you've done this before. Please: don't EVER mix up THIS tool selection with the tool selection for your OR/C-section work. Patient satisfaction would plummet, although … you could shave a few precious seconds off the procedure time.

I love corn on the cob. From field to plate in five minutes. Rather than butter, I drizzle Bragg Liquid Amino Acids on it. Uh … yum.

Is that Gibson a 6-string ? Could be worth money. The earlier models were just better built, with better woods.

Er … never mind ;-)


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Unproject...Destruction with a Purpose...Shop Space............*
> 
> *Well, this is an UnProject, so I really couldn't call it a project now, could I????*
> 
> ...


I think I may have you beat on the sledge, I have a double jack- 20 lb sledge that came off a truck in front
of me going down the road, by the time I stopped and picked it up he was gone, so I have kept it. It
works great for demolishing short sections of sidewalk, for long sections and porches I prefer a 90 lb jack 
hammer. Great unproject, I will agree that the best corn is picked just before eating, will be doing that
again tonight for supper, that and fresh potatoes, with couple of butcher store steaks. Real Montana food.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

jbertelson said:


> *The Unproject...Destruction with a Purpose...Shop Space............*
> 
> *Well, this is an UnProject, so I really couldn't call it a project now, could I????*
> 
> ...


Jim - Your arsenal was way overstocked… all could have been accomplished with the Crow Bar - truly God's Gift in the name of all things construction dis-assembly. 

Nice job, enjoyed the Post!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Unproject...Destruction with a Purpose...Shop Space............*
> 
> *Well, this is an UnProject, so I really couldn't call it a project now, could I????*
> 
> ...


*Joe*

I copied the recipe and saved it, but Sherie wrinkled her nose. But when I have the ingrediants around, I'll give it a try.

*Canadian*

I guess you can set up some guns that fire as soon as the nose is pressed against something, like the roofers use. I think one of my guns will do that, but it is way too dangerous for my type of shop work. I admit to being pretty plodding when I build something. But wrecking is a different deal.

*Neil*

We do have some pretty wicked tools in the OR, but they are definitely used with more finesse and care. The problem with surgery, is like the old joke, we can't turn off the engine while we overhaul it.

*Gus*

Dinner sounds great, and you definitely have me beat with the sledge hammer. Mine has been used on ice mostly over the years, but the last 5 years or so, only on minor demolition projects.

*Smitty*

Actually, for just demolition, you are correct, although the sledge definitely speeded up a couple of steps. However, I was protecting the wall behind, and the shelves to the right, which were attached to those I took down. Also, I have some use for some of the plywood, but not much else. The plywood will be used for shelving elsewhere in the shop.

Well off to work….........hi,ho,hi,ho….....


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *The Unproject...Destruction with a Purpose...Shop Space............*
> 
> *Well, this is an UnProject, so I really couldn't call it a project now, could I????*
> 
> ...


Jim, when I first saw it, I did the same thing…

They said it was super good…

After I tasted it, I changed my mind… It's REALLY GOOD!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *The Unproject...Destruction with a Purpose...Shop Space............*
> 
> *Well, this is an UnProject, so I really couldn't call it a project now, could I????*
> 
> ...


*Hi Jim!
Being from Alaska, & the Iron Range, your equipment is all LOCKED AND LOADED! at all times.<(;O}$

We finally made it to the cabin last weekend, but we had to come back to town take care of some appointments. Its finally cooling down around here. It's how we like it. Fall is the best season for us.*


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Unproject...Destruction with a Purpose...Shop Space............*
> 
> *Well, this is an UnProject, so I really couldn't call it a project now, could I????*
> 
> ...


*Joe*
OK, I'll have to try it, because Sherie still doesn't believe it.

But we got corn in the fridge.

Yesterday, ham, sweet corn, and Schmusher's.

Tonight Sherie made corn and ham soup and it was outstanding…....

Later Joe, gotta try it….......(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *The Unproject...Destruction with a Purpose...Shop Space............*
> 
> *Well, this is an UnProject, so I really couldn't call it a project now, could I????*
> 
> ...


*Dick*
Yup, locked and loaded, you got it. Hot weather sounds good, if you are a young kid swimming all day in one of the lakes….....you know….

There's a raft out there and you can lie out and soak up the sun. And there is always a boat and motor, sometimes for waterskiing.

And perhaps, you take off to do a little crappie fishing, dangling worms or whatever….or casting DareDevils for Northerns…......or a spinner for Walleyes.

That night, perhaps there's a sauna, and you dash out stark naked into the water at night and look at those blazing stars…there's no one else lookin', just you and the stars….....

You have a good one, and live some of those cabin memories again….........or maybe you ought to just do it again…......(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*A Picture Book...some shop stuff...mind Pabulum....*









.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.









.
.








.
.








.
.


----------



## LoneTreeCreations (May 27, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *A Picture Book...some shop stuff...mind Pabulum....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ideas, thanks!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A Picture Book...some shop stuff...mind Pabulum....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LoneTree*

Thanks for the comments, that towel rack is the greatest….........
...use the glue bottle opener about daily, and the project platform is a winner….....


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *A Picture Book...some shop stuff...mind Pabulum....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jim, would you help me and invent a glue bottle closer. I need this especially when I come back the next day to a glue bottle that still has the last bugger hanging off it's nose, but by now it turned into something Titebond claims will never come appart.
Pabull.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A Picture Book...some shop stuff...mind Pabulum....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*PaBull*
.

Hmmmm…a very serious problem. Perhaps…a turn of speech…would this be a petrified glue stalactite?

First, check with the local antiquities society…don't want to destroy an historical relic of significance.
.

Then…if there is no contravening legal issues….......

...........use the glue bottle opener, to close it….......or…...

...absent the closer…....a firm smack with blunt object…you might choose a light hammer…

.....or if you are a robust individual…a clenched fist….

...do take care…oh my…these are such vexing issues….....

Yours always.

Alaska Jim


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *A Picture Book...some shop stuff...mind Pabulum....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right on top of your game my friend. When you go to "Casa La Connor", you come back invigorated and full of good ideas.
I think one of those Alaskan towel racks will work fine in my shop.
Thank you.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *A Picture Book...some shop stuff...mind Pabulum....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jim

Great minds must think the same! Some years ago built a paper towel holder with the spring idea. Maybe will add the tensioner.

Would love to have an assembly table in the shop but, alas, not enough room. Will have to continue using my 3' x 4' plywood"Lazy Susan" on saw horses.

Lew


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A Picture Book...some shop stuff...mind Pabulum....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Eric*
That towel rack I built like 15 years ago after becoming digusted with some store bought item. I think it will live forever, and the tensioner makes one handed tear off easy, while you have something dirty in the other hand. At the time, I thought it ws overkill, but not anymore.

The project platform started out just make do…and then got embellished. The two end platorms have carriage bolt leveler's, four in each one, I have a cement wrinkled carpet for a garage floor.

Have a good one…........


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A Picture Book...some shop stuff...mind Pabulum....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Lew*
By the way, I built a look alike blast gate cleaner kinda like yours, this weekend, thinking about your post. Had a problem with a gate. Cut up some sheet aluminum, and then ripped some oak with my toy band saw, and made a handle.

The tensioner for the towel rack makes the rack the cat's meow. Go for it….if you can spare a coat hanger and a couple of screw eyes….....(-:

That breakdown platform takes up some space, but not much. I know you work out of a closet, however. But I have to pay attention to space as well, so the breakdown aspect works great….......

Later…......


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *A Picture Book...some shop stuff...mind Pabulum....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Golly Jim…

What a sight to behold!

Sure would like more info on the towel rack gizmo…

BTW… where is the Staircase? 

Awesome… LOL

Thank you…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A Picture Book...some shop stuff...mind Pabulum....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Joe*
Thanks for viewing. The towel rack is fairly simple, but there are a few details to consider. If you are interested in exact measurements and stuff, I'll add more details here after work today. The trickiest parts are the spring in the right hand hole and the tensioner. Actually, it would be better if the spring is in the hole opposite your dominant hand, but it doesn't make any difference to me. The tensioner can be adjusted by spreading it until the tension is right.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *A Picture Book...some shop stuff...mind Pabulum....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Some great ideas Jim!*

*I especially like the wire set up on your towel holder. I'm going to try this on the one we have in our kitchen.

We're having a beautiful fall day today, 56 right now at 11:25 AM, they expect 70 today.*


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A Picture Book...some shop stuff...mind Pabulum....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Dick*
The tensioner really works well so that you don't have a bunch of towels rolling out when you only wanted one. The tension is set by simply spreading the wire. It needs to pivot so that you can get the roll in and out, I used a couple of screw eyes with a wire axle. There are other ways to do that of course. In any case, it has been functioning perfectly for years.

Cool this morning at 45 deg. When we were in La Conner the weather was absolutely perfect with not a single cloud seen for the 10 days we were there. But now the rains have come to La Conner, as expected.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *A Picture Book...some shop stuff...mind Pabulum....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Jim,*
*
" The trickiest parts are the spring in the right hand hole and the tensioner."

*

*Exactly… * it's in the fine details that makes it work or doesn't…
Yes, I would be interested in any of those details you can clarify so I can make one with 'no surprises'... LOL

Thank you very much.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A Picture Book...some shop stuff...mind Pabulum....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Joe*
When I get home today I will take a few measurements and extra pictures. Might put it in Sketchup as well, since it will be more understandable. I am tempted to make a fancy version for our kitchen, since I don't really like the one we have, that sits on the counter.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A Picture Book...some shop stuff...mind Pabulum....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jim, I have a solution for the top problem. Slop some paint on it, or spill some mismatched finshes over various portions of it, watco in one area, lacquer in another. and then hone your plane irons on it before your wife sees it! It's far too nice grained to keep in the shop for sure!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *A Picture Book...some shop stuff...mind Pabulum....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jim,

Sounds good… Thank you….

Didn't mean to open a can of worms…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A Picture Book...some shop stuff...mind Pabulum....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great idea with the towelholder 
may I surgest you make another top of 2×4´s to the platform 
and make a new set of legs for the top so you have a new coffeetable too ….. LOL
never get tired of seing your super sled 

have you catched up with all the book rewiews lately

take care
Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A Picture Book...some shop stuff...mind Pabulum....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*dbhost*
You are right, I keep on looking at it and it just looks way too good. Not the right color for the house, however, so not an issue….......(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A Picture Book...some shop stuff...mind Pabulum....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Joe*
No problem, Joe. Like I said, I might want to make something similar for the kitchen…......however…....it would have to pass inspection by Sherie….....and since the kitchen is done in Jatoba…well, you get the drift. Actually there is a lot of Jatoba stored here that I could pilfer. But I don't think I could have coat hanger wire in the design…......(-:


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A Picture Book...some shop stuff...mind Pabulum....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeas you can you just have to laminate 1½mm thin slices of jatoba over and under the coathanger


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A Picture Book...some shop stuff...mind Pabulum....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Joe and Dennis*
Should be up here tomorrow…...events overtook my day, so answers later.

.........can you liquify jatoba and coat the hanger wire?

Later…............


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *A Picture Book...some shop stuff...mind Pabulum....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... just stickem in a blender? LOL


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A Picture Book...some shop stuff...mind Pabulum....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hot water bath or a steambox should be enoff …. 
thats what boatbuilders have done longer than anyone can remember 
but in this case you need a simpple jiig to pre-bent the wood

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A Picture Book...some shop stuff...mind Pabulum....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Joe*
I got detailed measurements, and I will try to put them on a simple Sketchup drawing, or some such.

Blender, huh?

Actually, I might actually make one for the kitchen some day, but I would have to refine the mechanism mostly for appearance, because it has worked well for years.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A Picture Book...some shop stuff...mind Pabulum....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
You guys are all kinds of help….....(-:

But it is a challenge, and I like those.

No, the reading list definitely needs attention. There weren't any book reviews for a long time and I just forgot about it. It is a good lazy afternoon project, and that might be tomorrow afternoon. Thanks for reminding me.

OK, I will read the rest of the email and see if I can get organized with the details of the rack for Joe.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *A Picture Book...some shop stuff...mind Pabulum....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Jim…

Seems like I saw you mention the Paper Towel rack somewhere else… don't remember…

I'm in no hurry and am not pushing you… anything new?


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A Picture Book...some shop stuff...mind Pabulum....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Joe….......
I have made a Sketchup model of it. You know, the biggest problem is that it is not pretty…..........

.........but it works perfectly…....(-:

I have been thinking about a more sophisticated way to do it, but I am not there yet.

The biggest problem, is the last couple of weeks have been difficult at work, and not much time in the shop.

So yup, I am still on this thing, give me a little more time. Although I am not on call this weekend, spent most of today in some education stuff.

Oh well, I have not forgotten, and my brain is in ferment over this thing.

.........tomorrow….........

Jim


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *A Picture Book...some shop stuff...mind Pabulum....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Jim, I understand… NO RUSH… It doesn't have to be purdy to me…

Take care…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Sawdust is a big part of our lives...or... What goes around, comes around.*

Dropped this into one of Roger's posts http://lumberjocks.com/Kentuk55/blog/27657 this afternoon, but thought it merited a blog post…........

OK, so the furnace goes out this morning, probably about 0200hrs, and I wake up at 0400hrs and notice it is a little cold…...check the electronic thermostat, yup there is a problem. Ain't electronics wonderful?

Go down to the shop… *the furnace is a squatter there*... and take the top off of the furnace.

*Lot's of lights flashing. Very pretty.*

Recycle the furnace, meaning flipping the breaker off for 45 seconds. No dice.

The flashing lights read…...

*...--... SOS….....*

.....naw, not really, I check the reference on the underside of furnace cover….."No ignition after 3 tries".

This furnace has been worked on recently, so the ignitor must be the problem.

*Please note, it is 8 degrees below zero in balmy Anchorage…....*

So, even though they have no room in their schedule for today, we leave a message for our favorite local plumbing and heating place…....*only real journeyman plumbers work there*.......more expensive….but great service. And I tell the gal to note it is probably just the ignitor….......

......fire up two gas fireplaces, run the monster gas oven at 500 degrees…..it vents into the kitchen, don't run the hood….......and turn on every light in the place, and all three computers in my office…......you can get a sunburn from those three big monitors running…....the house starts warming up.

I run off to do some surgery, and Sherie pages me as I get done. Give her a call….....

*OK, LJ's hear this…*

She tells me that the plumber comes walking in the door, box in hand with new ignitor…....he believed me. Pulled out the old burned out one, left it on one of the project tables so I understood the problem, and walks out the door 10 minutes later, between all the other scheduled jobs.
.
.

*.......he notes….....they burn out because sawdust settles on the ignitor, so you ought to buy a few to keep around in case you keep doing this hobby…......IN CASE I KEEP DOING THIS HOBBY?!!*
.
.
And he leaves the instructions for how to put one in!
.
.
Yup, this weekend gonna go down and buy a few ignitors.
.
.

*Bet he was the same plumber I gave the shop tour to a few months ago when he was working on the furnace, and he thanked me afterwards for sharing the shop stuff.*
.
.
What goes around, comes around. There are some great professional workman in this country.

I think I just got an example of what this country is all about…......
.
.

...........................but it was just a tiny little bit of sawdust….....wasn't it?..............
.
.

Alaska Jim


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sawdust is a big part of our lives...or... What goes around, comes around.*
> 
> Dropped this into one of Roger's posts http://lumberjocks.com/Kentuk55/blog/27657 this afternoon, but thought it merited a blog post…........
> 
> ...


You know, I went to bed last night running the air conditioner, a cold front moved through and dropped the overnight lows into the 30s… Now not as cold as you, but I can see where you are coming from…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Sawdust is a big part of our lives...or... What goes around, comes around.*
> 
> Dropped this into one of Roger's posts http://lumberjocks.com/Kentuk55/blog/27657 this afternoon, but thought it merited a blog post…........
> 
> ...


Glad your are warming up!

Thanks for the tip, Jim. Maybe a stupid question but is it gas or oil?

Lew


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sawdust is a big part of our lives...or... What goes around, comes around.*
> 
> Dropped this into one of Roger's posts http://lumberjocks.com/Kentuk55/blog/27657 this afternoon, but thought it merited a blog post…........
> 
> ...


I had a similar problem with a hot water heater a few months ago. My brother was living with me at the time and got stuck with the unfortunate task of human guinea pig when it came to hot water in the shower. There is a filter that is over the air intake that was covered in a "tiny little bit" of sawdust. My lathe sits fairly close to the heater so put up a simple canvas drop cloth to help block the dust on that side of the basement. I am going to have to add some DC to my lathe setup and invest in one of those big mouth attachments to hook to a vac soon.

Hobby….Ha!

David


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sawdust is a big part of our lives...or... What goes around, comes around.*
> 
> Dropped this into one of Roger's posts http://lumberjocks.com/Kentuk55/blog/27657 this afternoon, but thought it merited a blog post…........
> 
> ...


*dbhost*
Right, did you pull up the blanket as well as the sheet?.........(-:
Well could have been a lot worse…...we will be in Las Vegas in a couple of weeks, we can compare notes…..

*Lew*
It's gas, makes heating affordable here…......I suspect the ignitors are different…........
Had oil in Fairbanks back in the '70's, pretty expensive, gas is a lot cheaper and easier…...........

*David*
Right on, I am thinking about a sawdust filter for the furnace.
Hobbies first….......work second. I think we all agree here….........(-:


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Sawdust is a big part of our lives...or... What goes around, comes around.*
> 
> Dropped this into one of Roger's posts http://lumberjocks.com/Kentuk55/blog/27657 this afternoon, but thought it merited a blog post…........
> 
> ...


Well, you have an honest plumber… depending on how much he Charged you! LOL

That's good information… That alone is worth the price! Yes?

I hope your surgery goes well… Hysorectomy? (sp)

Hope your house is nice and warm when you get home!

THAT is really COLD! I'll bet your gas & electricity bills are out of sight!!

Take care.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sawdust is a big part of our lives...or... What goes around, comes around.*
> 
> Dropped this into one of Roger's posts http://lumberjocks.com/Kentuk55/blog/27657 this afternoon, but thought it merited a blog post…........
> 
> ...


*Joe*
Well, the house is nice and warm. And yes, gas bills are big, but not extraordinary. Surgery was a minor thing. Important to the patient of course. And the plumbing bill was just the standard….strange, the good guys charge the same as the bad guys.

But I got some information to save me some grief and some cold hours in the future.

Sawdust….in your hair…..in your nose…on the floor…in your clothes.

.....just keeps going round and round….......

Part of our lives….......Yes?

Take care as well…......


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Sawdust is a big part of our lives...or... What goes around, comes around.*
> 
> Dropped this into one of Roger's posts http://lumberjocks.com/Kentuk55/blog/27657 this afternoon, but thought it merited a blog post…........
> 
> ...


Glad you got it fixed Jim, wouldn't be fun to have frozen pipes on top of a dead furnace! I just had my pellet stove installation inspected; the inspector was quite concerned with me having it in my shop due to the dust…small price to pay though for a nice warm shop…I haven't found any sawdust free wood types yet…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sawdust is a big part of our lives...or... What goes around, comes around.*
> 
> Dropped this into one of Roger's posts http://lumberjocks.com/Kentuk55/blog/27657 this afternoon, but thought it merited a blog post…........
> 
> ...


Hi Jim, I'm glad you got your heating problems sorted out. I wondered how you were doing when I heard that there has been an unusual amount of snowfall in Alaska the last few days. Yes, there are still good folks around. I had a similar experience with my plumber recently (no, I didn't get sawdust into the pipest).

I loved the link. It just shows how tasks can be made so simple and easy with good thinking. I have seen a lot of thin rip jigs in the past, but this one takes the cake. Thanks for posting this. I will use this method from now on.

If some of my typing looks strange it is because I had my last eye operation early this morning so I am using one eye (and my computer) to write this. Take care, and stay warm!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sawdust is a big part of our lives...or... What goes around, comes around.*
> 
> Dropped this into one of Roger's posts http://lumberjocks.com/Kentuk55/blog/27657 this afternoon, but thought it merited a blog post…........
> 
> ...


*stefang*: yikes ! I hope your eyes heal well, and work well, and … soon !

*Jim*: so … the dust.

Is it coming in through fresh air returns, in the basement or elsewhere in the house, or … seeping through cracks in the furnace housing ?

When I pull my furnace panel, I really don't see much dust in there. There's good weatherstripping on the panel's innards.

Our furnace pulls through a HEPA filter AND a 5" pleated media filter.

Just wondering where the pass is, if you're going to head it off at the pass.

Long live sawdust. It's like beach sand, in its propensity to get into places that just boggle the mind (and change the stride).

Stay warm … or … in *dbhost's* case … warm and cool ;-)


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sawdust is a big part of our lives...or... What goes around, comes around.*
> 
> Dropped this into one of Roger's posts http://lumberjocks.com/Kentuk55/blog/27657 this afternoon, but thought it merited a blog post…........
> 
> ...


*Mantario*
I keep looking for some sawdust free wood up here in Alaska, but I doubt the species are very different form those in Ontario…...(-:

I have some bad memories of frozen pipes….like working in an unheated gravel crawlspace at 55 deg below zero in Fairbanks, Alaska, putting sleeves on 22 different joints…......and I did that for a friend for the price of a martini!

Took a close look at your shop again. You have come a long way. I calculate you have about 512 sq feet, and I have 424 sq feet, after subtracting the furnace area. The freezer is still there, but will get moved, hopefully, this weekend. I can store some sheet goods in the garage, which is a contiguous space.

I am beginning to think I will have to enlist a friend to help me do a sustained upgrading, including rerunning wire, perhaps even some new sheet rock.

Thanks for the inspiration. Maybe I will get renewed energy, and a little help. Work has been a real bear the last few months, I can hardly keep up with the email.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sawdust is a big part of our lives...or... What goes around, comes around.*
> 
> Dropped this into one of Roger's posts http://lumberjocks.com/Kentuk55/blog/27657 this afternoon, but thought it merited a blog post…........
> 
> ...


*Mike*
Hope those eyes improve with the surgery. As I recall, that was cataract surgery. Usually, the lens implants completely revamp the quality of sight.

You can hardly get through the subdivision here any more, the roads have become mostly one lane due to the build up of snow. Some years the city snow removal crews are looking for work, but not this year. They can't keep up with it. Usually the smaller roads in the subdivisions get taken care of last, which is the proper order. But all they can do this year is run a plow through with a lick and a promise. Snow removal with the graders, giant snow blowers, and trucks isn't happening because they have not been able to keep up with the issues on the major highways.

The biggest problem right now here is cold weather. We usually have a small spell of below zero weather each winter, and we are in it right now. You may have seen the problems Nome had with getting heating oil and diesel for their generators due to the early freeze up. Lot of unusual early ice around St Paul island in the Bering sea as well, this year. The latter is a port for crabbers and fishing boats. Got that info from a patient I saw yesterday that is involved in the industry. She is management type for one of the corporations involved. They keep talking about global warming, but this winter is not a good example of the trend.

That strip method does look good. I will combine it with some kind of hold down arrangement, but that shouldn't take much doing. I do make a lot of strips to edge plywood construction.

- 6 deg F, -21 deg C right now.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sawdust is a big part of our lives...or... What goes around, comes around.*
> 
> Dropped this into one of Roger's posts http://lumberjocks.com/Kentuk55/blog/27657 this afternoon, but thought it merited a blog post…........
> 
> ...


*Neil*
I really don't know how the sawdust gets in their, but I assume some air sneaks in through crevices. The furnace is a boiler for the hot water baseboard system, and it heats the hot water tank as well. However, it pulls air from outside, and also vents outside, directly through the outside wall it is next too. The combustion chamber must not be totally sealed. I am going to buy a couple of ignitors, and also take a close look at where you install them. Perhaps I can beef up the sealing on the access door or some such.

Mostly, I probably need to keep the air a little cleaner, probably. I do some coarse sanding with the 12" Delta disk sander and the Rigid belt/drum sander, and the dust extraction is not perfect on those machines. But I suspect the culprit is sanding done with the PC low profile sander,

(http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1114)

which does most of the fine sanding (I love that PC sander). It extracts dust pretty well itself, and I mostly use it on the multipurpose bench, with the table in downdraft configuration and connected to the shop DC system. However, that ignitor probably has taken a long time to burn out, and I did a lot of sanding on MDF in constructing the top for the multipurpose bench. Bet that was the culprit. Now I am better set up for dust collection, but of course it is never perfect. Should pick up a ceiling mounted air cleaner…....that is in the plans, but is not the first project in a row here.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Sawdust is a big part of our lives...or... What goes around, comes around.*
> 
> Dropped this into one of Roger's posts http://lumberjocks.com/Kentuk55/blog/27657 this afternoon, but thought it merited a blog post…........
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim; it certainly makes ww a lot easier to have a bigger space. Even something simple like having room for an outfeed table makes a big difference. 
Can't say that I've had to deal with frozen pipes…yet…got a backup generator installed this fall to hopefully keep the furnace going when the power goes out; haven't had to use it yet though. It's been a strange winter, hardly any snow and very mild temperatures. Personally, I don't mind the cold, and prefer it to the constant freeze/thaw cycle it's been this year.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sawdust is a big part of our lives...or... What goes around, comes around.*
> 
> Dropped this into one of Roger's posts http://lumberjocks.com/Kentuk55/blog/27657 this afternoon, but thought it merited a blog post…........
> 
> ...


*Rob*
Most of us here in Anchorage wish the temperature would drop to 22 deg in November and stay there till April. That keeps it frozen, no wet roads with mud-ice-salt covering the windshield and the rest of the car. And the roads don't get a thick coat of ice which comes when we get a rain on top of the snow coated roads, followed by a freeze. Guaranteed to happen in February, however. We usually get 10 days of thaw and rain in January-February, and if you look at the satellite maps of Alaska and the Gulf of Alaska, you see the clouds streaming straight up from Hawaii…..which is at the same longitude, meaning due south. People forget how far west we are. When we get the Pineapple Express, that's what I call it, you swear you smell orchids and pineapples in air and rain in the middle of winter in Anchorage. The satellite maps make you a believer, however.

I need a good outfeed table, I currently use a project table that has adjustable feet so I can make it the exact height. Along with the dust collection on my TS, that will be happening soon. Notice the SawStop in your shop, haven't heard anybody complain about those much.

Later…......


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sawdust is a big part of our lives...or... What goes around, comes around.*
> 
> Dropped this into one of Roger's posts http://lumberjocks.com/Kentuk55/blog/27657 this afternoon, but thought it merited a blog post…........
> 
> ...


Yes *Jim*, it was cataracts. I just got back from an eye control this morning and the operation yesterday was successful. I can see long distance very clearly now, but I still need my reading glasses for close-ups, though that seems improved too. I am a very happy fellow right now. Maybe my measurements in the shop will improve too, but I won't hold my breath,LOL.

It sounds colder in Anchorage than I like it. We are having an extremely warm winter so far. We had a little snow yesterday, the were already back in the + range where we have been most of the time.

*Neil*, thanks much for the good wishes!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*

*PREFACE*
.
I just had to have a woodworking vise on my multipurpose bench.
.
So, if you want to see how a lot of work, some off the wall design, and worrying about the details solved a tough problem, read on. And as usual, we will have a little fun along the way……
.
I have another ancient one on my 40 year old work bench, so what's the need? The old bench is no longer the focus of my woodworking, and in fact in recent years my flimsy folding project tables shouldered the lion's share of my efforts…until my multipurpose bench came along. It replaced one of the project tables. The multipurpose bench is rigid, nearly immovable, and very efficient to use. It excels at clamping, sanding, assembly, nailing, planing……you get the drift.
.

*If there is any trouble understanding the situation, it might be useful to review my postings about this bench prior to the vise installation….*
.
See my project (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/51199) 
Associated blog with more detail (http://lumberjocks.com/jbertelson/blog/24418)
.

*It is a complex beast.
…and it made installing the vise a……bear…*
.
It is also a minor review of *Victor*, my 7 ¼" York Vise, sold by Lee Valley.
.
(http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=54873&cat=1,41659,41661&ap=1). Cost about $100.
.

*THE SCENE* 
.
Understand, my tools have names, both because they are friends, and it is easier to refer to them as I write about them. I know, not very professional, but it's part of life in my shop.
.
.
*First of all, here is my multipurpose bench, Maggie, prior to Victor invading the scene:*
.








.

*After Victor has muscled his way in………*
.








.

*Topless…pretty risqué, Maggie.*
.








.
Victor has been putting on the squeeze for a few months now and he is effective. No complaints, I wouldn't risk it with that Victor fellow.
.

*THE PROBLEM*
.

*What made this so difficult?*
.

1) *The top of the bench is reversible*, so the vise could not be attached to the top.
. 
2) *The vise had to fit* between the pedestals of the route through side of the top, and under the top, and yet be flush with the top. Therefore, the size of the vise was limited. Both the size and the general profile of the York 7 ¼" vise made it a good choice, and perhaps one of the few choices.
.
3) The top also functions as a downdraft table, so sawdust would be flowing around the vise. Hence the *vise mechanism had to be covered (shrouded)*.
.
4) *This vise, like most vises is designed to have screws going up into the top*, so the top of the vise is flat for a mounting surface, but the bottom is quite irregular. And mounting the vise upside down was not workable due to the top/bottom asymmetry and design of most vises and the quick release mechanism.
.

*THE VISE, AND THE REVIEW*
.
So first, here is Victor the vise, prior to installation. This is a special presentation for Mads. You all know Mafe here on LJ's. He has made his affection for Vicky, my NX60 Veritas block plane, quite apparent, but has made no further advances. So Vicky the block plane asked if she could pose with Victor the vise, to display her sexy profile, and accentuate Victor's masculine lines. And I acquiesced. That Vicky is a real flirt. And she loves to play with Victor.
.

*There she is, with hardly anything on, how scandalous! Mads obviously has good taste in women, but for this gal, he better have carbide taste buds…(-:*
.








. 
To review, Victor is the vise, Vicky is the plane, and Maggie is the bench…got that?
.
Now, I really like Victor. The handle and knobs were an optional additional purchase. Very nicely made. Victor is made in the Czech republic, and is generally well finished and works smoothly. I made the jaws out of maple, two ¾" pieces laminated together, and put the 2 degree bevel on the outside jaw they recommended. Works well.
I have one beef, they forgot to clean up the rust on Victor's shoes……..er……well the end plate that holds the center screw and two rods. It was plain black iron, with some rust on it! Now, granted, it should never be seen, but rust on metal always gives me the ebejeebies, so I took it off, cleaned it up and spray painted it green. So Victor get's 4.5 stars, seem reasonable?
.

*MATING THE VISE AND THE BENCH* 
.
So a couple of modifications in Maggie's figure were made to shoe horn Victor into Maggie. Victor is soooo… big.
.
1) *I had to cut a notch to fit the vise on each end of the top*, because it overlaps the table. Both ends because the top reverses end for end when you flip it. If you look at the first two pictures you will see before and after the notch was cut in the top to accommodate the vise.
.
.
2) *A hole was made in the basin end for the vise*. Here you see DeDuster rigged to get the sawdust as the Bosch Multifunction cuts out the hole. The multifunction tool made a better cut than my jig saw.
.









.

*But that was the easy part…*
.
Remember, I have to attach the vise to the basin, not the top.
.

*Well I enlisted the help of that scallywag Sketchup here, you know, that slimy lawyer that will do most anything*
.

*Did you know he could make a 3D diagram of what you want, and in this case it was a complex profiled piece of wood to fit the bottom of Victor…*
.

*..it is the bluish semitransparent object here in this cutaway of the installation…..*
.








.

*…and then section it with another object………(leaving out the details)…..*
.








.

*and then make a 2D full scale view of the cross sections and print them out,
attach them to a piece of wood, and cut it out with a band saw? That Sketchup guy, anything for a buck…………*
.









.

*Then you glue them together…..notice Maggie in action here helping with the clamping………*
.









.
At this point you have a base of laminated maple, shaped to fit that complex bottom of the vice, and you can run big long 6" lag screws through the whole thing and 2 inches into the underlying solid pier of Maggie….Maggie is built like a brick…..oh you know. 
.

*That vise is not going anywhere, anyway!*
.








.
In the above picture you can see the four lag screws and the base, all installed in the multifunction bench.
But then I had to build a shroud to protect it from the dust, since it lies in the collection space for the downdraft function of the bench.
.

*Here you see the removable shroud set in place, ready to screw in.*
.









.

*CONCLUSION*
.
So that is the story of how Victor and Maggie got together. Vicky, the block plane is still available Mads, but you should make your move soon!
.
Watching Victor get a hold on things with Vicky on top making curls and just smoking……….
(no impure thoughts here, LJ's…)
…as she brings a piece of wood down to size……..
.
You got competition Mads!

Oh well, 'tis done……….
.
tah, dah
.








.

*THE END*


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


Mesmerizing!

Do you have to be careful mounting the vice upside down? When you open it do things fall UP? ;^)

Nice work, Jim!!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


*Lew*
Actually, the vise is rightside up, but it is mounted in the wrong direction…........oh, you know what I mean!

We are here in La Conner until Saturday, and have been here 4 days already. Prior to that we were down in Portland and Eugene Oregon. Bunch of errands…....

The weather in La Conner is a big improvement over Anchorage, even if it is cloudy…...

Have a good evening Lew.

Jim


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


Hi Jim!

Glad y'all got home OK from your wonderful little trip…

On this project, looks like you have a wonderful marriage of Victor & Maggie…
... now, we await the Little Ones to be created! LOL

Great job!

You pulled all of the right strings!

Maggie is sure versatile isn't she… just like a good woman should be! LOL


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


A vise is always an added bonus. Nice story. YES, I do name some of my tools too. Makes working more fun at times !


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


A well engineered design, eloquently and entertainingly described.

Kudos, for both informing & delighting me!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


*Joe*
Hey Joe, how's things? Nope, not home yet, still in La Conner until Saturday. But I took all the photos awhile back waiting for some spare time to blog it. Gad zooks, these blogs take a little bit of time to do. I got a reputation to live up to….....(-:

Glad you liked the blog…....made it…......for everybody…..I think…....or not…..hard to say….hmmmmmmm

Guess I made it for you, for sure!!!!

Later, Joe, thanks for viewing….......

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


*canadianchips*
Thanks for the read and the comment. I don't know about you, but the older I get, the more every-*thing* looks like someone I know. Is that my brain failing? Or are we all getting uglier…..?.......(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


*Randy*
Yah, I keep getting a little slower too, not sure anybody appreciates it….except for the obvious…......(-:

If I hadn't overengineered the bench, I wouldn't be overengineering the vise installation. A cascading set of calamities…you know the drill…...(-:

Thanks ever so much for the read and the comment…......

Jim, in La Conner, Washington, on vacation…...for a bit….too short a bit…...


----------



## LoneTreeCreations (May 27, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


Nice job, I'd like to add one of those into the cutting area of my CNC router table. NICE.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


wow jim

you really pigged out on this

lets see
doctor
engineer
author
psychologist
trouble shooter

what a great build !
look forward to see what else you come up with


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


OK, you're still enjoying the nice warm country of Washington state!

OK, I understand… you have the time to do something with the pictures you took awhile ago… GOOD! I'm glad you were able have them with you & not on another disk at home. LOL

Nice going!

Enjoy the time off the best way you can… while it lasts…

later…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


*Lonetree*
Hey, buddy, thanks for the viewing. Hope the CNC is back in business and making dust. This was a tough project, lot of delays while I hemmed and hawwed about it.

We have cloudy weather here in La Conner…...back in Anchorage they have the usual winter weather calamity…...


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


*David*
Hey, I actually have a couple of projects to post as well, if I get there, get the time, get the energy, get the get up and go. Bet you understand that….........

Actually one of the projects just needs some minimal finishing, both of them for Sherie…....

This bench is obviously very individual, just made for me and my style of work. But it is such a pleasure to work on. I wondered at times whether it was worth it, but it was. Just like my super sled that you goaded me into, and I just love….....(-:

........the only problem…....wish I had a duplicate of that bench here in La Conner. Never happen of course…....

Well, we are off to eat pizza and drink beer. Go cut the top off a cactus, get that juice, make some moonshine and have a Margarita on me…...(-:

Take care….hope all is well…....


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


*Joe*
I know you are smirking down there in California…......(-:

But at least it is green here…........(-;

Jim


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


It has been raining the last two days…

... That makes things Green… for a little while… LOL


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


*Joe*
May rain fall upon your head…...........(-:


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


Hi Jim, Great addition to the bench. The bench now has another new function. Enjoy your time in La Conner.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


*Tim*
Thanks Tim, having a good time. Using that bottle opener today, it has found a good home.
Yup the bench has another function, and just make the bench even more useful. It is definitely the center of the shop.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


I think that marriage of Victor & Maggie will last a long time !

Well done my friend!

I think the only thing that multipurpose bench doesn't have is a built in microwave oven. And I think I see a little space for it under the…..lol


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


Hi Jim. To say that I am impressed with the work you did here and the great description of how you did it would be and understatement. I haven't seen your new bench before as I was away from LJ for awhile. It is brilliant and seems to be well thought out and super flexible. I can see all the clamping possibilities and I loved the fences/clamps too. The vise installation looks great and as usual you have come up with an excellent solution and installation. All this, plus an all star cast, with romance and drama included. It just doesn't get any better.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


Hi Jim,
You are wonderful!
I love that story, I love the bench and the clamping ways possible, I love the clever thinking you did and the way you made it possible - BUT - I still must say that Vicky is one sweet girl!!! Even when she is hiding in her sheets just showing of a little curves for my pleasure, ohhh my she is a beauty! 
The V plane will cost me 600 US plus shipping if I should buy it in Denmark so I guess I have to just dream.
Ohhh yes!
And if you can't find your Sunday News paper, it is under the chair in the shop…
Best thoughts, and a warm wonderful smile that you put on my face dear Jim,
Mads


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


gr8 build, and a gr8 story, filled with characters.  I wonder how they interact when you're not in the shop. Very functional, universal, and seems like it's got everything you need all together. very nice.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


My LN block plane "Slick Rick" would really enjoy some alone time with Vicky…I'm glad I didn't look at the pics of her on the work computer!
I like the vice set up, and your Sketchup skills are impressive.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


*Eric*
I am hoping the multipurpose bench has seen its last addition. The vise gets a lot of use. I do need some more items like the fences, but they can be built as the need arises. It serves its purpose well.

Victor and Maggie seem to have settled down together quite well. I would think progeny would look a little strange however….(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


*Mike*
Thanks for viewing, and glad you got to review the whole thing. The compressor-nail gun setup has been nearly perfect. Currently, trying to slowly bring the shop to where I need it, nails and glue are a common fastening duo. I actually have a couple of simple non-shop projects to post, but one needs some minimal finish.

The only problem with the bench is that it ended up heavier than I expected, and it is hard to tilt onto its wheels to move it. In fact, I haven't moved it in months. Of course, the weight makes it a great bench to plane on. I got me a Veritas shoulder plane for Christmas, so I have 3 good planes now. To move the bench, I will make a lever on wheels gizmo, which shouldn't really take much work. Kinda like a hand truck for moving objects, just smaller and specialized. Just haven't got there yet.

The best things about the bench are its complex clamping ability, integrated compressor, guns, and nails (got rid of a bunch of hoses, cords, and noise), downdraft capabiity, electrical setup, and handy spot for the goto sander. On the negative side, is things drop down into those slots and you have to tilt up the top to get them. I can easily fish out a screw with a magnet, but occasionally something non-magnetic drops down there, and large chips gather there. It is not much of an issue, and can probably be solved with a couple of strategic hand sized doors. That is another nice thing, I can mutate it as time goes on. I could also make other tops for it….....

I freqently cover 2/3 of the slots with a piece of hardboard cut for the purpose. That concentrates the downdraft.

Haven't followed your Chinese ball thing too closely, since I don't have a lathe, but I will take the whole thing in later. Making your chucks was a project in itself, and makes this bench seem easy. It is obvious that you and I like to design things….......

Hope you and your wife are on the mend, and will have some good maintenance free months ahead…..(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


*Mads*
Glad you liked the story, and thank you for taking kindly to your part in the story. I couldn't resist….(-:

Vicky sends her best thoughts back to you, and so do I. Gadzooks, now I know why you make your own planes. Lot of money to buy a plane. I remember how expensive we thought Denmark was, when we were there. We took home a couple of minor trinkets, and that's about all. When traveling, we don't buy much in any case. Mostly go to see things, and be places.

Sunday papers have a lot of uses….don't you think? Actually, Sherie does her newspaper on her iPad, but still buys the Sunday paper. We also get newspaper from other people to use in the bird cage, etc. I have never been much of a newspaper reader myself, and now tend to get my news online.

So have a good day there in Denmark. Here in La Conner the weather has been mild, but cloudy and rainy. That doesn't bother us much however, it is much better than the weather in Anchorage at this time of year.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


*Roger*
I will have to put in a video camera to record their antics when I am not there…........of course there is probably some privacy invasion law prohibiting that sort of thing. The bench is truly the heart of the shop. It is very unusual and quite personal and wouldn't work for everybody, I think. But for me, it solved a number of issues and is in constant use.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


*Rob*
I saw a review of the Veritas block planes and the LN. They all work about the same, with minor construction and appearance differences. Vicky is a real sweet plane, and with the kind of stuff I tend to do, is the busiest plane in the shop. She might find some time for Slick Rick, however…......(-:

The clamping flexibility, especially now with the addition of the vice, is the best feature of the bench, although the compressor-nailgun setup is vying for first place.

I usually design things in Sketchup before doing any woodwork, but there are exceptions. I am in the final stages of building a cutoff cart, and I have mostly done it without much Sketchup work. I may have to do a little before I am done, however. I have worked with drawing programs for decades on a hobby basis, so SU has been kinda a natural for me. This bench was totally designed with SU, because it was complex, and had interlocking parts that needed precise dimensions.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


Smile here, and a good evening to you and the family.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


Congratulations on the marriage! Nice vise and great solution. Does the vise have any short comings?


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


*Mads*
Thanks again for letting me indulge my fantasies…..........(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


*Doc*
Yes, here it is, the vise finally installed. The vise works very well, smooth action, grips tight, quick release, no problem. Wish I had more room on the bench and in the shop for a true front vise, but that is not possible due to the pedestals on the flip side of the top. My old vise has a rather primitive quick release and position, but it is finicky, and occasionally does the wrong thing. This vise is totally predictable and works well. Since it has an encased mechanism, I suspect it will continue to work well.

Hope all is well in southern Minnesota. Weren't you getting some bad weather for awhile? We had the worst combination possible. Coldest month, snowiest winter, then in rained and turned to ice….the latter while we have been gone.

Later…....


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


Great about the vise. My chinese knock off is something really not good! I should follow my advice. 

Southern MN where I live and most of MN is suffering from a lack of moisture! Drought everywhere. Warm winter and no snow?


> ?? MN


?

Think it went to the other side of the world where they are suffering.

Took me awhile to get through insurance billing cause I hate it ! But I got my frankenbench cleaned off. A two day event! And my next thing on the list is to sharpen chisels. lets see what I can do to avoid it. LOL

Any projects outside of bench development?


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


*Doc*
I haved a cutoffs cart partly made, then I have to finish the table saw dust control. So two shop projects. Have one non-shop project to finish and I will post it. Also one goofy gift item for my wife that is done, was a Christmas gift. Well have to start thinking about Valentines day…....don't you think….....(-:

Don't worry about the lack of snow, you will probably be plagued by floods this summer as pay back…......

Later…...


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


Wow, what a write up on that! I am still in awe of this bench… The vise just adds to it…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


*David* (dbhost)
Thanks, and the vise does get a lot of use. I finished it a few months ago, then got hammered at work and never got to the blog. I LOVE that bench!!!

Has the canoe put a down payment on….her…..house yet, or is the architect still in the planning stages?........(-:

Didn't get as much work done on my bench here in La Conner as I wanted to. The plywood sheathing is on top of the solid core door. I was gonna edge it with pine, but without dust control the sanding was unbearable. I will pick up a real sander and other stuff next time, and get it done. I was sanding with a Bosch Multi-X, and it does pretty well but you got to keep it moving because it is not random.

Going back to Alaska tomorrow, just got done with my part of the cleaning…...I do the 2 1/2 bathrooms, and two full ones are quite large. We compulsively clean every time we leave, and then we know it will be a pleasure coming back…...

Tonight we will go out to the great restaurant just a block from us, that's our reward to ourselves for cleaning. You can't tell the restaurant and the associated low lying hotel is there, from here, due to the trees and other houses. That's in spite of the fact that we are much higher than the surroundings. The town has strong covenants about height and structure appearance. That's one of the ways it maintains its tourist appeal, which depends on a waterfront that is a national historic site, and the old victorian homes. With about 870 people, it wouldn't take much to destroy the ambience.

Later…......


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


Have a wonderful dinner tonight… and a very safe trip back home…

Sounds like a COOL place!

I pictured your place as a little getaway cottage / cabin… NO… it's a FULL-Sized House++... WOW!

Do you have winterize pipes, plumbing, etc. for possible freezing?


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


*Joe*
There is very little true freezing weather here, but yes, it is a winterized house. Better put, it is a standard house with built in two stall garage with room for a small shop. 3 bedrooms, 2.5 baths, dining room, living room, wine and cheese room off the kitchen, that is what we call it, anyway.

It is on a hill in La Conner, with very large, roughly 100 foot pine trees on the property. La Conner is only about 900 people, with a waterfront on the channel that makes Fidalgo Island. The main drag, on the waterfront is a National Historic Site.

I don't have any recent pictures, but I will give you a couple of pictures from the back deck, with my grill, that I blogged about:

First, just the back of the house…..










......then from my infamous grill misadventure (http://lumberjocks.com/jbertelson/blog/24100)










Or a much older picture, just after we had first purchased the house, with a rental car in front…....










Hope that gives you a better feel for the place. We love the town and the house.

Have a good one, tomorrow we are on a jet plane again….......


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


Jim, that's a sweet lil house… looks like it is tri-level or quad-level…

A very nice get-a-way…

Thank you.

Oh, I hope you caught the lights on that car… they're still ON! LOL

COOL Place!

Are you going to gradually build up a Shop where you will be able to do a few little things while there?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


What a wonderful home you have.
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


*Joe*
Re the shop, yes. It will be limited. Not too much space, and gotta have near perfect dust control. I have a plan, but will talk about it if I pull the trigger.

The house is basically two levels, but the garage is lower than the main floor, and the living room is a couple of feet higher than the main floor, but has a two story high ceiling. It is built partly on the slope of the hill, which is made of granite, or some such.

*Mads*
Just so there is no confusion, that is my vacation home in the pictures. It is prettier than my home in Anchorage, but the Anchorage house is bigger, and has a decent shop space. I am back in Anchorage now, where it is cold and the ground has many feet of snow…........

I have been working in the shop already, on my cutoffs cart…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


Glad you're back home Safe & Sound.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


Jim, that gives me only one problem… With two wonderful houses - where do you put the favorite tools…
Smiles.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


*Mads*
That is an issue….....you nailed it…..(-:

Actually, the La Conner house will not support a large shop, so I am going to try doing without a tablesaw…..just use a high end miter saw, and a plunge saw. Plus, probably a 14 inch band saw. That will about fill up the space. I will make everything portable, on wheels, except for the main utility bench that I have partially built there. Dust control will be critical as well, so I will need a sander, router, and saws with excellent dust control. That kind of decides some things for me. I plan to pick up most of the stuff in April, except the band saw.

I will get a good block plane, other than that, I am not sure. The projects will be of a different sort in La Conner. Not too ambitious.

Have a good one….....busy week at work…...time to go to bed…...


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


*Mads*
That is an issue….....you nailed it…..(-:

Actually, the La Conner house will not support a large shop, so I am going to try doing without a tablesaw…..just use a high end miter saw, and a plunge saw. Plus, probably a 14 inch band saw. That will about fill up the space. I will make everything portable, on wheels, except for the main utility bench that I have partially built there. Dust control will be critical as well, so I will need a sander, router, and saws with excellent dust control. That kind of decides some things for me. I plan to pick up most of the stuff in April, except the band saw.

I will get a good block plane, other than that, I am not sure. The projects will be of a different sort in La Conner. Not too ambitious.

Have a good one….....busy week at work…...time to go to bed…...


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


Smiles Jim.
I have a nice week.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Woodworking Vise - Upside Down Mount, Shrouded Mechanics - What's with that?*
> 
> *PREFACE*
> .
> ...


May the gods smile upon you as well, Mads…......(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Function, only Function*

.
.
*Function, only Function…..another episode of….Sherie and Bubba Jim. Pounding sense into your man, one nail at a time.*
.
.









Now you are thinking that picture is a gag. Sheer fantasy….*"How silly could anyone be?"*, you say.

Well, believe it or not, that comical looking construct (using the term loosely) has been working for over a year. *OVER A YEAR, MIND YOU.*

This is actually the working *internet connectivity cabinet*, up until today. Yup, something to be proud of.

No, that is not a pizza box, what do you take me for? That is the box for a pizza STONE…... pizza not included. No, not a stoned pizza.

So the next thing that rolls from your tongue, oiled with the arrogance of a true woodworker…...
.....on a woodworking forum no less…or perhaps greased by a french fry or two as you watch all too serious adults brutalize each other over a misshapen ball of pigskin (talk about being silly), whilst multitasking with your iPad during the commercials….....

"*What's this bawdy piece of junk got to do with woodworking?* Don't you have respect for the forum rules?", as you glance to see if the commercial is done.

But, I retort, "Everything there is a wood product, probably much of it made from recycled stuff!" (I know what you are thinking, let's not go there, recycled toilet paper….really?")

*A little explanation, perhaps…..........*

This is our vacation house, thousands of miles from home…...
...a place we bought about 2 years ago, and there was no shop, no tools, no junk box, no cutoffs here. *You ever moved into a place, bringing nothing with you except a couple of suitcases of clothes? Just starting from scratch?*

That's what happened here. There was nothing but my voice echoing from the walls of empty rooms, and the fearsome posturing of the current inhabitants, a large colony of spiders, who valiantly fought, and they succeeded, to maintain their claim of possession.

*I have since named this home the Spider House in honor of their heroism and tenacity…..they live here, we just visit from time to time.*

So with the materials at hand, my trusty portable computer and Sketchup, I go to work, and carefully design this intricate…...and might I say, very functional…...electronics cabinet.

*Truly original and, well, talk about using reclaimed materials! And this was no 10 minute project. This was a two minute project!*

First of all, note the construction materials, partially prefabricated…...

*The cylindrical columns are…hmmm…circular torsion boxes with concentric internal bracing in a continuous sheet, perforated for expansion and contraction at regular intervals, which also allows some customization as to diameter of the column.*

I was a little distressed in having one of the columns last year's model, but that's what was available. The shelves, particularly light weight structures, were intended to be more normal torsion boxes, but I never got around to installing the internal bracing. Got distracted by more immediate problems, and oh well, if it ain't broke don't fix it. Right?

*OK, OK, OK….."What's this all about?", you say, "are you really bragging about this abomination snatched from the jaws of the nearest dumpster?"*

At this point, I get rescued…..
*... once again, by my lovely bride Sherie, who starts eyeing this truly ingenious edifice…and smartly observes….."the toilet paper in that thing is going to fall apart from dry rot soon….....and if you made a real cabinet (and since we are running low on toilet paper) it would avoid a shopping trip!"*

Now we are talking real money.

So, I get's the point, finally…...and besides, now you will learn why we vacation here.

I get to once again, make a 30 mile trip to the *Corporate Headquarters of Grizzly in Bellingham, WA*, to buy some inexpensive and useless piece of gear for the project, while stroking the gleaming big green machines….dreaming I might own another one someday. They have a zillion wood and metal working machines on display. And lurking in their warehouse, are most of the items in their vast catalog of stuff, including thousands of things not bearing the Grizzly brand name.

*The average LJ could spend his whole family inheritance here in just about 15 minutes. I hope to demonstrate that someday, in a suicidal act of indulgence. Suicidal, because remember, the big hammer in this family, is Sherie.*

OK, so I gather what plywood I have in the garage shop, (unfortunately, too late, I find the 1/2" piece is distinctly inferior and has invisible strange markings, only coming to light after a coat of Watco) and buy some edge banding. I then proceed to make the first presentable project using the slowly growing vacation home shop. Not much room in the garage, so it will always be small.

*Ta da….....the new internet cabinet…...it is just about a 12 inch cube in size.*










Finished with medium walnut Watco to match some nearby furniture.

*It is built of mostly 3/4" birch ply, butt joints, nails, and glue.* It is designed to be heavy, because some of the cables and wires are rigid and would tend to pull the cabinet askew. No dadoes or rabbets, partly because I don't have a table saw here, and no router table yet as well. But it is more than strong enough, and has the weight to do its job.

Thanks for viewing, and hopefully I will have another post in the next week or two, when I get home…..
*OK, off to find Sherie, for another piece of her sharp witted wisdom, and another honey-do of course.*


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

jbertelson said:


> *Function, only Function*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


I have some interesting pieces like that also.

Most were built hurriedly, some from repurposed wood, some from new wood, some it was repurposed from repurposed, repurposed, repurposed wood and has since been repurposed.

The toilet paper rollers come in handy for many things.

My wife has a vacuum cleaner accessory called a "Lint Lizard" *(No, NOT Lot Lizard)*, that's a different kind of vacuum.
The attachment point to the vacuum hose broke so I glued a toilet paper roller on it and it's been working for a year without (t)issue.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Function, only Function*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Here's the thing..
We know the rounded corners of the columns will suppress the spurious oscillations for the 802.11 wireless RF signals as well as provide shock mounting to avoid vibrations that interfere with transmission continuity.
Well placed cabling is a myth perpetuated by the zip tie company and only contribute to the electromagnetic cross talk inherent in parallel runs.
The coating on the prefabricated shelves, contributed to the reflective characteristics of the antenna on the AP. Thus increasing the effective range of the circular reception pattern.
All in all, Jim, the new one looks nice but does it really improve the operation of your networK? I think not ;^)


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Function, only Function*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


I'm at a loss for words (almost). Jim, I just can't understand you replacing a work of art, that could have been created by Andy Warhol himself, with such a standard woodworking solution. It seems to me that you have forgotten that the world has been turned upside down since our youth. The wooden shelves do look well constructed, nicely finished and a lot neater, I'll give you that, but don't expect a visit from Home & Gardens anytime soon!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Function, only Function*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


the first shelf unit was more beautyfull looking than that sh…brown dingything 
you have used valueble time on instead of relaxing on the porch with a beer in one hand 
and turning steaks on the BBQ with the other 
good to see you still can get out of control when tools jumping into your hands though we prefure
you consult L J before making any projects ….. you very well know we love to confuse and delay you
in the dession stage …. a project like this have to take atleast three month and minimum one new tool
brought to the shop 
I can only say goood luck with trying to make the impossiple mission of shorten the neverending honey to do list

take care

Dennis


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Function, only Function*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


well i have several comments here, one is i understood everything lew said…..the other is one of the rolls is upside down, and three, im glad to see your using double ply and not single, you being a dr and all…using your hands on others quite often…butt, now with this new wood working piece..you have added 4 rolls to your inventory, now the guy who does the charmin commercial would not be happy with your choice of TP and not the kind that people sleep in…...butt, im glad to see some wood working coming from your sector of the world, and the mention of your home away from home being lacking of tools, is not a lumberjock approved shop, so, spend some time while your there, and purchase a table saw….a nice saw stop would be required for a dr who relies on his hands so he can continue to put the bacon on the table…which the mention of has made me hungry and i must go…..glad your on vacation…relax, and have a cold one, cause you have earned it my friend.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Function, only Function*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Oh Jim, I have missed your writings but no more! You definitely deserve a trip to Grizzly after this Hope you and Sherie are enjoying some time off in LaConner.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Function, only Function*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


*Dallas*
Yup, no question but toilet paper begs for more elegant utilization than it has been purposed for. Your application is distinctly original, and I will keep it in mind for future application…...........

Thanks for viewing…...


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Function, only Function*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Insulation on a ROLL! LOL

Nice substitution…!! LOL

COOL!

Thank you.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Function, only Function*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


*Lew*
Definite degradation of signal with the new one. I think you missed the amplification effect of the circular wave guide properties inherent in the internal spiral configuration of the columns. Your conclusions however, are sound, and I have saved your analysis for use in future designs.

The new one is pretty subdued and bland, didn't really want to try to equal the flamboyance of the original….....


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Function, only Function*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


*Mike*
I was quite certain the original cabinet was going to get all the attention, alas, but dry rot was a consideration after over a year. I actually straightened things out a bit before taking the picture, it was pretty sorry looking prior to that! The replacement is quite blah, but I just needed to make it presentable and sturdy, it just sits in the corner of the bedroom, hidden by the dresser, and is ignored.

Hope your snow has melted, and spring is around the corner. Anchorage is still in the grip of winter…...


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Function, only Function*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


*Dennis*
I actually did design the new one with Sketchup back in October, and then kind of forgot about it until we arrived back in La Conner, and there sat the printed design on the workbench. We haven't been here for almost 4 months.

Sherie had some major surgery on both the upper and lower jaws, including joint replacements and all kinds of things. There are only about 300 of the surgeries performed world wide per year, so we had to travel down to Dallas, Texas, and that delayed our vacation time. She is doing very well, but will not fully recover for nearly a year.

But we will be back in exactly two months and will stay for over two weeks. Have another project partially done here, but it is a shop thing. Back at home, I am nearly finished with a more ambitious and unique shop project…...should blog on it in a week or two…......

Hope all is well in Aero…........


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Function, only Function*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


*Grizz*
Trying to get the shop up to LJ specifications, butt I am just not here long enough. Actually, I have a decent bandsaw and miter saw. Butt I am looking at the possibility of shoe horning in a smallish table saw….....hard to work without the dado stack. This was a short vacation, but next one which will be much longer I may be able to add more capabilities to the shop. At this time I rely on a plunge saw for ripping, it works, butt it is a little slow on the setup…........

Love all the projects you are making. Being busy with work stuff, and I wasn't commenting much, butt that flurry of work activity is coming to an end, thankfully.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Function, only Function*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


*Tim*
We really enjoy it here, and are looking forward to a longer vacation in April. My youngest daughter and her husband will join us for about 5 days…..we can plan on a lot laughing and general good time. They are both surgeons so the conversation does tend to run to the medical side…....but definitely humorous, so it is a good outlet for all of us.

My first serious project here will be a couple of speaker stands, so they will be definitely in view. I won't have jointer-planer capabilities here, but I think I can get around that. The vertical piece will be a bandsaw object, which should be fun. I will make it in pine first, with the final in cherry. I will be looking for design ideas, so it should be a good LJ project. Probably won't happen until this summer.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Function, only Function*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


a timely save doc

if the tp was going to rot
it may be in it's half life now

caution using it
it may be weaker 
than it looks


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Function, only Function*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


When life gives you toilet paper make an IT closet. After all, it works in water closets too!

I think the final solution is better, functional, and more eye appealing!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Function, only Function*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


*Joe*
Followed along on your 50th Wedding Anniversary celebration, congratulations. Sherie and I are approaching 30 years, and trying to dream up a trip to celebrate. Thanks for viewing this rather plebian effort. I have a good shop project to blog on in the next couple weeks when I get home, so look forward to more action. It is really great to be back in the shop and up on LJ's after 6 months of enforced work related projects. Whew. Getting too old for that. Really missed spending time with you guys…........


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Function, only Function*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Off to dinner, all, back later….........


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Function, only Function*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


*Patron*
Hey, nice to hear from you. Yes, I discussed the tissue issue with Sherie, and we will monitor the situation closely…..(-:

Hope life is treating you well. I assume you are home, and not on one of your "walkabouts" that took you over some considerable portion of the USA, especially, wasn't it, Appalachia. Here in northern Washington, it is very much like Alaska, just much warmer, and no snow. But you went from a desert climate to a temperate climate, something much different. Many of our friends have selected vacation homes in Hawaii or Arizona, or New Mexico. We just feel at home here in the Pacific Northwest.

As I recall, you are fairly isolated. We are in a very small community of 870, La Conner, WA. At home, Anchorage is about 250,000. But the whole state is somewhere over 600,000. It's like a medium size city spread over an area about one third the size of the whole lower 48. Everybody has connections to everybody else.

Thanks for stopping by. It is so nice to be back on LJ's, work was consuming me.

Take care…........


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Function, only Function*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


*oldnovice*
Yes, the new cabinet is much nicer, certainly much more practical. This thing I actually designed in Sketchup. Took me about 15 minutes as I recall. It is made to fit the limitations of this shop. But, since it needed to be heavy….. simple joints and thick plywood was the answer.

I have made objects of 1/4" plywood, with butt joints, nails, and glue, that have survived for over 30 years, with all kinds of abuse. That joint type is highly underrated. But given the option, I use dadoes and rabbets. If nothing else the glue up is easier.

Hope you and your family are doing well. We are trucking along fine. Sherie is on a long recovery from a major facial structural surgery….not elective or cosmetic. But she did so well tonight, eating crab cakes and mashed potatoes. Getting back some weight, which she desperately needs.

Thanks for being there….........


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Function, only Function*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Good to hear that Sherie is recovering fine!
Tell her to keep up the good work/effort!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Function, only Function*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Sorry to hear about Sherie had a surgery … realy hope she recover to be better than before

Silke has just here the 4/2 gone thrugh a simular surgery on both sides of the angle part of the lower jaws 
and they have atached a screwsystem like the one they use when they are lenghten legs 
so this first week its staying on liquid food and painkillers from wedenstay we are going to
start with the big toolbox placed in her mouth using one screwdriver ….. )))
she is in good mood though just a bit bored since the days is so long for her not able to get to school

the best wishes from us
Silke and Dennis


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Function, only Function*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


*Jim:* Good to see you back & posting…

Thank you for your comments…

Hope Sherie fully recovers without any problems…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Function, only Function*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


*Dennis*
Silkie's surgery is much less involved fortunately, Sherie's surgery is only for adults. It involves replacement of joints and part of the jaw bone. It involves movement of both the upper and lower jaw forward.

Silkie's surgery is probably to expand the jaw, and that is very important for her as her jaw grows and the teeth jockey for position. Our best to Silkie, Sherie says she understands, and assures her that it will get better soon. Every week Sherie is doing better. Children heal faster than adults , so she will probably be like new shortly. Sherie will still take many months to fully heal.

We just got home, the flight was somewhat bumpy at the end since there have been high winds in Anchorage. But we made it, and all seems well here. So nice to hear from you, and hope all is well….....


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Function, only Function*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


*Joe*
Should be up here a lot more now. I have some work projects that will take some time at home, but I will intersperse them with time in the shop to relax. There is no deadline now.

As noted, back in Anchorage now, and hope to be in the shop some tomorrow…....


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Function, only Function*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


I know Silkes is less when you talked replacing jawbone
it was just a bad way from me to try to say what Silke is going thrugh
and saying I felt for Sherie and ofcourse you that you have to be nurse instead of Doc. ..... )))
when she start to complain tooo much over the caretaking …. you know she is close to be healed and on the top again …. lol
not so sure when Silke is ….. she already started complaining over my caretaking the day after she got home .. LOL
Silkes is done as you say becourse of a desise that she have sometimes , the Doc´s can´t find out 
witch one of them since the testresult´s didn´t came up with it …. all we know it is kind of a rheumatic 
that comes and go , so one side of the jaw hasn´t grown normal
they have said its possiple she have to go thrugh it one more time when she is fully grown up

today me and Silke did see some promotion clips of the movie save the whales … didn´t knew
it was taken in Anchorage …. are the city aspire to be the next Hollywood …. LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Function, only Function*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Jim,

I thought you spent more of the winter months down in the warmer country of Washington… or was it Canada?


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Function, only Function*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


*Dennis*
Fortunately there are fixes for the issues both Silkie and Sherie have, that is the blessing.

Alaska does get involved with the movies now and then, some movies are good…........some not so good…(-:

The easiest place to see whales that I know of is Hawaii, Maui to be exact. These are whales that come to Hawaii to breed, but don't eat much until they are back up in Alaskan waters.

Hope Silke continues to do well. Sherie is progressing. She has been working since about 2 weeks after the surgery.

I worked some on a project today in the shop, but didn't have much time. Hopefully another project or blog item soon…....

Really nice to hear from you…..


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Function, only Function*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


*Joe*

Joe, you rascal…...unfortunately I am mostly in Alaska, and spend about 6 weeks or more in Washington State, at our vacation home. We also vacation elsewhere, usually, if things have gone well, about 8 to 10 weeks a year in total, with most spent at the vacation home. We may retire there some day, not sure. We have some family issues that tie us to Alaska, so it is hard to leave here completely…...

Sherie gets down to our vacation home more than I do, since she doesn't have as tight a schedule as I do.

Have a good one…....

Jim


----------

